# Comics  > Image Comics >  Invincible

## Guy1

Let's see, I believe that last time we were discussing what happened in issue 110 correct? 

What were your thoughts on this? What would you like to see in the aftermath?

----------


## Legato

Personally speaking? Nolan ripping Anissa's head off for starters.

----------


## Guy1

> Personally speaking? Nolan ripping Anissa's head off for starters.


Same, but with Mark doing it. 

I'm curious how Eve is going to react to the news. Just because her and Mark split for now doesn't mean she won't be sympathetic. They go back way too far.

----------


## Legato

> Same, but with Mark doing it. 
> 
> I'm curious how Eve is going to react to the news. Just because her and Mark split for now doesn't mean she won't be sympathetic. They go back way too far.


That is what I'm curious about. Now the break up has been.....controversial to say the least but I trust that Kirkman will handle this and the other thing with some tact.

----------


## Phelpzy

I know it's a matter of time before my friend posts on here, I can't spell his old username cause I'm blah at spell but for the longest time I got digital codes from him and still hope our deal is good, he's the user that loans out his Invicibles trades, and got in hugely into invincible when I was starting to read it

----------


## Jabare

Still kind of in shock from Invincible #110

----------


## Bluekey

I had a hard time believing what I read. Seriously after beating Conquest TWICE and withstanding Thragg's assault for awhile Mark shouldn't be overpowered by ANY viltrumite. Even his dad shouldn't overpower him, as they are about equal. But since this HAS happened.....I think it would be more interesting if this lead to Pregnancy and NOT a revenge beating/killing.

----------


## Hero

Not caught up. I bought the whole series in the comiXology bundle recently. Had only read the free #1 prior to that. I just finished issue #20 last night and I'm hooked on the series. As someone who had basically given up reading any superhero books, this is exactly the kind of superhero book that I do want to read. Loving it.

----------


## G. Boney

> I had a hard time believing what I read. Seriously after beating Conquest TWICE and withstanding Thragg's assault for awhile Mark shouldn't be overpowered by ANY viltrumite. Even his dad shouldn't overpower him, as they are about equal. But since this HAS happened.....*I think it would be more interesting if this lead to Pregnancy* and NOT a revenge beating/killing.


It would definitely be something different. You hear stories about women that are raped being forced or choosing to go through with the pregnancy but I've never read about a male rape victim's perspective on a child born from that. Let alone a male superhero, heh. Leave it to Kirkman...

----------


## Jabare

> It would definitely be something different. You hear stories about women that are raped being forced or choosing to go through with the pregnancy but I've never read about a male rape victim's perspective on a child born from that. Let alone a male superhero, heh. Leave it to Kirkman...


well that virtually never happens or they aren't hanging out afterwards. The women is the one that would have to carry it to term. Mot female on male is statutory or date.

I've only heard of two disturbing real life incidents (both in Russia coincidently) that break this mold. A robber who was caught at gun point than detained by the woman for a week to do with as she will. And a serial perpetrator drugging men with some kind of cocktail that would knock them out and she'd have her way or something. Think she was called the black widow.


I just don't follow Kirman's rationale at the moment. What is this building toward? Why was it necessary? Shock value? You all keep me posted if anymore comes out of this but I'm taking a little hiatus.

First 100 issues were great though

----------


## wiski

> I had a hard time believing what I read. Seriously after beating Conquest TWICE and withstanding Thragg's assault for awhile Mark shouldn't be overpowered by ANY viltrumite. Even his dad shouldn't overpower him, as they are about equal. But since this HAS happened.....I think it would be more interesting if this lead to Pregnancy and NOT a revenge beating/killing.


Someone pointed out previously that in Mark's past battles he only won against Conquest because of the intervention of others (Eve blasting the crap out of him) and the second time he basically had to sacrifice his own life to beat Conquest and would have died if not for the intervention of others.

Who says Thragg was going all out on Mark? Mark was having trouble beating his dad in the arm wrestling contest they were having and there is nothing saying he would have won if he hadn't given up. 

Has it been said that Anissa isn't more powerful than Nolan? Who says Anissa wasn't ALMOST as powerful as Conquest? Sure, Nolan was something of a hero, but I don't think he was said to be one of the most powerful Viltrumites.

As Viltrumites age they get more powerful, so Mark should be more powerful than other Viltrumites that are both much older AND more experienced than he is?

I'm sure I could figure out better or more complete examples, but the point is that there hasn't really been a whole lot to show us how powerful Mark is compared to the other Elite Viltrumites, except for the times he got lucky or almost died fighting against Conquest.

----------


## Legato

> well that virtually never happens or they aren't hanging out afterwards. The women is the one that would have to carry it to term. Mot female on male is statutory or date.
> 
> I've only heard of two disturbing real life incidents (both in Russia coincidently) that break this mold. A robber who was caught at gun point than detained by the woman for a week to do with as she will. And a serial perpetrator drugging men with some kind of cocktail that would knock them out and she'd have her way or something. Think she was called the black widow.
> 
> 
> I just don't follow Kirman's rationale at the moment. What is this building toward? Why was it necessary? Shock value? You all keep me posted if anymore comes out of this but I'm taking a little hiatus.
> 
> First 100 issues were great though


I feel ya on this Jab. I'm still going to stick with it to see where this goes. If it's handled well then sweet but if treated poorly then I just may take a break from it myself.

----------


## Raphael Edwards

> I had a hard time believing what I read. Seriously after beating Conquest TWICE and withstanding Thragg's assault for awhile Mark shouldn't be overpowered by ANY viltrumite. Even his dad shouldn't overpower him, as they are about equal. But since this HAS happened.....I think it would be more interesting if this lead to Pregnancy and NOT a revenge beating/killing.


I couldn't agree more. I've said it elsewhere that it was made all less plausible because of what Mark had already been through for me.

Couple in the art made it seem more sexually pleasing than horrific and the book for me missed it's mark (no pun intended) for what was supposed to be a shocking rape scene.

I don't want Annisa killed personally as she's only as brutish as any other Vultrimite was and hasn't full adjusted to the new ways in trying to fulfill their new purpose in breeding.

I'm actually more saddened and interested in just how things will go for Mark and Eve going forward and if Kirkman will actually keep them apart. It feels like MJ and Peter all over again...except much better explained and reasoned than selling their marriage off to Mephisto. >_>

----------


## Legato

> I couldn't agree more. I've said it elsewhere that it was made all less plausible because of what Mark had already been through for me.
> 
> Couple in the art made it seem more sexually pleasing than horrific and the book for me missed it's mark (no pun intended) for what was supposed to be a shocking rape scene.
> 
> I don't want Annisa killed personally as she's only as brutish as any other Vultrimite was and hasn't full adjusted to the new ways in trying to fulfill their new purpose in breeding.
> 
> *I'm actually more saddened and interested in just how things will go for Mark and Eve going forward and if Kirkman will actually keep them apart. It feels like MJ and Peter all over again...except much better explained and reasoned than selling their marriage off to Mephisto. >_>*


Having been in other Invincible threads that seem to be the most controversial than the rape scene itself. However at least no deal with the devils were made

----------


## Guy1

> Having been in other Invincible threads that seem to be the most controversial than the rape scene itself. However at least no deal with the devils were made


Invincible VS Mephisto. Go.

----------


## ILLUS

Anyone know when the next large format collection comes out? The last one I got was #7 I think. I love this book. I just can't read it monthly.

----------


## capuga

> Anyone know when the next large format collection comes out? The last one I got was #7 I think. I love this book. I just can't read it monthly.


Volume 8 is out. Volume 9 hasn't been in the solicitations yet so we're looking at probably September or October.

----------


## capuga

> I know it's a matter of time before my friend posts on here, I can't spell his old username cause I'm blah at spell but for the longest time I got digital codes from him and still hope our deal is good, he's the user that loans out his Invicibles trades, and got in hugely into invincible when I was starting to read it


I'm here. Had a bump in my re-registration but got it worked out. You should have a PM from me.

----------


## Bluekey

> Someone pointed out previously that in Mark's past battles he only won against Conquest because of the intervention of others (Eve blasting the crap out of him) and the second time he basically had to sacrifice his own life to beat Conquest and would have died if not for the intervention of others.
> 
> Who says Thragg was going all out on Mark? Mark was having trouble beating his dad in the arm wrestling contest they were having and there is nothing saying he would have won if he hadn't given up. 
> 
> Has it been said that Anissa isn't more powerful than Nolan? Who says Anissa wasn't ALMOST as powerful as Conquest? Sure, Nolan was something of a hero, but I don't think he was said to be one of the most powerful Viltrumites.
> 
> As Viltrumites age they get more powerful, so Mark should be more powerful than other Viltrumites that are both much older AND more experienced than he is?
> 
> I'm sure I could figure out better or more complete examples, but the point is that there hasn't really been a whole lot to show us how powerful Mark is compared to the other Elite Viltrumites, except for the times he got lucky or almost died fighting against Conquest.


Mark has been portrayed as getting stronger all the time. He should be the 3rd strongest viltrumite after his dad and thragg. When he said he killed Conquest all the viltrumites present (including Anissa) responded  in a WHAT?!?! NO WAY! type fashion. Anissa's strength is never said BUT based on the fact the she couldn't land a punch on Allen, and that on her first appearance she slammed Mark into the ground (in the exact same way as in #110) and Mark goes " Thanks, you cracked my back for me"......and that was BEFORE the first conquest fight. So yes, she shouldn't be able to overpower Mark EVER. The only thing I could say is that his head was totally F***ed from the breakup with eve, and he wasn't in Rage "imma go all out" mode". But feels like a lot PIS instead to me, that or kirkman decided he had Mark grow too much in strength too fast and wants to slowly start scaling him back.

----------


## Raphael Edwards

> Mark has been portrayed as getting stronger all the time. He should be the 3rd strongest viltrumite after his dad and thragg. When he said he killed Conquest all the viltrumites present (including Anissa) responded  in a WHAT?!?! NO WAY! type fashion. Anissa's strength is never said BUT based on the fact the she couldn't land a punch on Allen, and that on her first appearance she slammed Mark into the ground (in the exact same way as in #110) and Mark goes " Thanks, you cracked my back for me"......and that was BEFORE the first conquest fight. So yes, she shouldn't be able to overpower Mark EVER. The only thing I could say is that his head was totally F***ed from the breakup with eve, and he wasn't in Rage "imma go all out" mode". But feels like a lot PIS instead to me, that or kirkman decided he had Mark grow too much in strength too fast and wants to slowly start scaling him back.



All of this.

----------


## capuga

> Mark has been portrayed as getting stronger all the time. He should be the 3rd strongest viltrumite after his dad and thragg. When he said he killed Conquest all the viltrumites present (including Anissa) responded  in a WHAT?!?! NO WAY! type fashion. Anissa's strength is never said BUT based on the fact the she couldn't land a punch on Allen, and that on her first appearance she slammed Mark into the ground (in the exact same way as in #110) and Mark goes " Thanks, you cracked my back for me"......and that was BEFORE the first conquest fight. So yes, she shouldn't be able to overpower Mark EVER. The only thing I could say is that his head was totally F***ed from the breakup with eve, and he wasn't in Rage "imma go all out" mode". But feels like a lot PIS instead to me, that or kirkman decided he had Mark grow too much in strength too fast and wants to slowly start scaling him back.


Anissa was clearly much stronger then Mark in that first encounter. Mark made a joke but he was outclassed and he knew it. That's why the issue ends with him sighing and saying he needed to start working out more.

Mark didn't beat Conquest because he was stronger then him. He admits this after their second fight. He got help from Eve the first fight and found ways to win, but it wasn't with pure strength.

We have never seen Anissa lose a fight. She went toe to toe with both Allen and Nolan during the Viltrumite War. Neither of them (and Allen in particular has impressive strength feats during the book) ever got the clear upper hand on her. At no point was she seen losing a fight. She didn't beat either of them but she was capable of slugging it out with both of them.

So I'm not sure why everyone assumes Mark should be stronger then her. Throw in the fact that he was emotionally devastated from the break up with Eve and the fact that he kept trying to reason with her and thought she was just treating it like a game, and I find it very believable that she got the upper hand on Mark.

----------


## Marc Lombardi

I had wanted to read Invincible for the longest time but the number of issues that were out at the time (it was in the 90s) made is very daunting even though I already owned quite a few of the issues & trades (thanks to my Image connections). My friend Mike insisted that I try it out so he gave me the first five trades (which I didn't own). I blew through them, instantly loving the series and picked up every single trade & issue I was missing. It's now in my top five favorite series and is one of the first books I read when a new issue comes out.

I've also met some really cool Invincible fans over the years (Robbie Z and capuga) who along with my friend Mike have convinced me that Invincible has some of the best fans around.

----------


## capuga

> I had wanted to read Invincible for the longest time but the number of issues that were out at the time (it was in the 90s) made is very daunting even though I already owned quite a few of the issues & trades (thanks to my Image connections). My friend Mike insisted that I try it out so he gave me the first five trades (which I didn't own). I blew through them, instantly loving the series and picked up every single trade & issue I was missing. It's now in my top five favorite series and is one of the first books I read when a new issue comes out.
> 
> I've also met some really cool Invincible fans over the years (Robbie Z and capuga) who along with my friend Mike have convinced me that Invincible has some of the best fans around.


Yeah, was very cool to meet Marc at Baltimore Comic Con. He has the most awesome sketch book of Cassie Hack sketches. Hack/Slash is another series that I highly recommend everyone check out.

----------


## JaggedFel

> Anissa was clearly much stronger then Mark in that first encounter. Mark made a joke but he was outclassed and he knew it. That's why the issue ends with him sighing and saying he needed to start working out more.
> 
> Mark didn't beat Conquest because he was stronger then him. He admits this after their second fight. He got help from Eve the first fight and found ways to win, but it wasn't with pure strength.
> 
> We have never seen Anissa lose a fight. She went toe to toe with both Allen and Nolan during the Viltrumite War. Neither of them (and Allen in particular has impressive strength feats during the book) ever got the clear upper hand on her. At no point was she seen losing a fight. She didn't beat either of them but she was capable of slugging it out with both of them.
> 
> So I'm not sure why everyone assumes Mark should be stronger then her. Throw in the fact that he was emotionally devastated from the break up with Eve and the fact that he kept trying to reason with her and thought she was just treating it like a game, and I find it very believable that she got the upper hand on Mark.


Well u know because he was not "fighting hard" enough.

----------


## The Doctor

> Volume 8 is out. Volume 9 hasn't been in the solicitations yet so we're looking at probably September or October.


Capuga I got an awesome invincible commission sketch for free today at FCBD, I was going to show you but it'll have to be later can't seem to post pictures from my phone XD

----------


## The Doctor

image.jpg


Here it is assuming my iPad will attach it.

Didn't want Rick or co. So I went another Kirkman route.

----------


## capuga

> image.jpg
> 
> 
> Here it is assuming my iPad will attach it.
> 
> Didn't want Rick or co. So I went another Kirkman route.


Ha, very awesome. I was going to try and get an Invincible sketch for FCBD as well but the line was just too long. Yours is great.

----------


## BeauL83

I purchased HC 1-6 and TPB 14, 15 and 16 last week.
Good god this comic is great.

----------


## capuga

> I purchased HC 1-6 and TPB 14, 15 and 16 last week.
> Good god this comic is great.


Awesome. Keep us posted would love to hear your thoughts on the book as you go through it.

----------


## RD!

> Volume 8 is out. Volume 9 hasn't been in the solicitations yet so we're looking at probably September or October.


According to Amazon it's August 9.

----------


## capuga

Issue 111 out today! And it is crazy!

*spoilers:*
That may have been the saddest death in the history of the book for me. I loved Cecil as a character and was really wanting to see him and Mark repair their relationship. I knew he had to go because he was a huge threat to Robot but it was sad to see. RIP Cecil. Some other quick thoughts:

- Mark should have pretended to listen to Robot's offer to give Eve time to get away before engaging him. Hell, he should have at least listened to Robot's plans, wouldn't have been any worse then working with Dinosaurus.
- But man, Robot is a cold SOB. He was a really sympathetic character when he was wooing Monster Girl but he seems almost emotionless these days. I get he feels that things like killing Cecil are a necessary means to his ends, but he doesn't even seem to be bothered by it.
- Wonder if Eve's power use hurt the baby at all? I guessing at this point the baby is fully formed enough to be OK as long as the V's can medically treat her. But when I saw that burst of pink I thought the next page was going to show her losing the baby as she said "screw it" and used her powers to make a new leg and fight Robot. Guess she'll have cyborg parts like Rick and Donald or like Oliver with his jaw and arm instead (no, I don't think she's going to die).
- Guess I was wrong about there being something up with Eve or her knowing something during the breakup. So it was just a poorly done breakup scene afterall.   :Frown:   Don't think getting her leg ripped off will convince her being around Mark is a healthy lifestyle choice.
- Wonder if Anissa will cause drama with Eve now that they are on the V ship together? Maybe even try to hurt her and Mark's non-V baby?
*end of spoilers*

Crazy stuff, still processing it so I'm undecided how I feel. Definitely can't wait for the next issue though.

----------


## Bluekey

Great stuff man. Left me wanting MOAR!  I am eagerly waiting the day a certain cold calculation character meets a gruesome end.

----------


## Prime

Man Kirkman has some kind of gore fetish.

----------


## Legato

> Man Kirkman has some kind of gore fetish.


If anyone is expecting a family friendly comic then they really haven't followed the comic at all. Nor Kirkman's works for that matter.

----------


## Legato

> Issue 111 out today! And it is crazy!
> 
> *spoilers:*
> That may have been the saddest death in the history of the book for me. I loved Cecil as a character and was really wanting to see him and Mark repair their relationship. I knew he had to go because he was a huge threat to Robot but it was sad to see. RIP Cecil. Some other quick thoughts:
> 
> - Mark should have pretended to listen to Robot's offer to give Eve time to get away before engaging him. Hell, he should have at least listened to Robot's plans, wouldn't have been any worse then working with Dinosaurus.
> - But man, Robot is a cold SOB. He was a really sympathetic character when he was wooing Monster Girl but he seems almost emotionless these days. I get he feels that things like killing Cecil are a necessary means to his ends, but he doesn't even seem to be bothered by it.
> - Wonder if Eve's power use hurt the baby at all? I guessing at this point the baby is fully formed enough to be OK as long as the V's can medically treat her. But when I saw that burst of pink I thought the next page was going to show her losing the baby as she said "screw it" and used her powers to make a new leg and fight Robot. Guess she'll have cyborg parts like Rick and Donald or like Oliver with his jaw and arm instead (no, I don't think she's going to die).
> - Guess I was wrong about there being something up with Eve or her knowing something during the breakup. So it was just a poorly done breakup scene afterall.    Don't think getting her leg ripped off will convince her being around Mark is a healthy lifestyle choice.
> ...


Outside of the....other stuff the Robot Arc is hands down an entertaining read.

I wouldn't worry about Mark/Eve. I'm just counting down the issues till they eventually get back together again. Personally I still say Mark and Eve are more healthy apart than they are together.

----------


## JaggedFel

Its a bad day for Mark.

----------


## Legato

> Its a bad day for Mark.


No kidding. Sucks to be him right now

----------


## Legato

I have a theory that perhaps Robot's time in that other dimension had messed him up somehow.

----------


## capuga

> Personally I still say Mark and Eve are more healthy apart than they are together.


Perhaps Eve is. But Mark is in no way better off without Eve's humanizing love and support.

----------


## Legato

> Perhaps Eve is. But Mark is in no way better off without Eve's humanizing love and support.


I'm kinda hoping this brings him and Amber back together.

----------


## JaggedFel

> I have a theory that perhaps Robot's time in that other dimension had messed him up somehow.


Agreed. Also it always seems to be a problem in this genre when your heroic genius has no other heroic geniuses to keep them in check. They always seem to fall into a megalomaniac only I can save the Earth Position.

----------


## capuga

> I'm kinda hoping this brings him and Amber back together.


Amber was the most boring love interest in the history of comics IMO.  :Wink:  That relationship never had any interesting moments (it didn't help that it was always clearly a place holder till Mark got together with his true love). Plus, how is Amber better off with Mark? He was never there for her, always running off to be a superhero (which she was never supportive of to him). And the danger that Eve is in for being a part of Mark's life goes much more so for Amber who doesn't have her own superpowers to protect herself.

Why would Mark want to leave his long, long term love that he wants to marry and is having a baby with, for a girl that he briefly dated and split with because they both agreed they were each better off apart?

----------


## The Doctor

> Amber was the most boring love interest in the history of comics IMO.  That relationship never had any interesting moments (it didn't help that it was always clearly a place holder till Mark got together with his true love). Plus, how is Amber better off with Mark? He was never there for her, always running off to be a superhero (which she was never supportive of to him). And the danger that Eve is in for being a part of Mark's life goes much more so for Amber who doesn't have her own superpowers to protect herself.
> 
> Why would Mark want to leave his long, long term love that he wants to marry and is having a baby with, for a girl that he briefly dated and split with because they both agreed they were each better off apart?


This is Mark's new family  :Wink:

----------


## Legato

> Amber was the most boring love interest in the history of comics IMO.  That relationship never had any interesting moments (it didn't help that it was always clearly a place holder till Mark got together with his true love). Plus, how is Amber better off with Mark? He was never there for her, always running off to be a superhero (*which she was never supportive of to him*). And the danger that Eve is in for being a part of Mark's life goes much more so for Amber who doesn't have her own superpowers to protect herself.
> 
> Why would Mark want to leave his long, long term love that he wants to marry and is having a baby with, for a girl that he briefly dated and split with because they both agreed they were each better off apart?


Biased much? She was supportive with him. She supported him when he was dealing with all that crap over his father's betrayal and beating Mark half to death. Also Mark isn't blameless in the whole break up either. He did the same thing that resulted in his break up with Eve, who is no saint herself since she did come off like a selfish you know what in the end

----------


## capuga

> Biased much? She was supportive with him. She supported him when he was dealing with all that crap over his father's betrayal and beating Mark half to death. Also Mark isn't blameless in the whole break up either. He did the same thing that resulted in his break up with Eve, who is no saint herself since she did come off like a selfish you know what in the end


Of course I'm biased, because I like the much more interesting and better fleshed out relationship with Eve (Amber was always clearly intended to be a bump in the road to Mark and Eve eventually getting together so it was hard to invest in her much). They are my favorite couple in all of fiction in any form. 

There just was anything to invest Mark and Amber's relationship. At what point did Mark and Amber ever do anything really interesting? At what point was she an emotional anchor for Mark? When did it ever feel like there was a deep bond between the two of them?

She wasn't supportive of him during his fathers death because he never confided in her. She didn't even know what happened. That's not her fault, but he never went to her for comfort and instead kept his distance so it's not like she helped him emotionally there. She didn't support his superhero career. She was excited when she first found out but then virtually every single scene with her in the series after that point is her complaining about Mark not being around because he was off being a superhero.

And I didn't say Mark was blameless, that is why I said that Amber isn't better off with Mark. You said that Mark and Eve are better off apart but you hoped Mark would get back together with Amber. My point is that if Eve is better off without Mark, then Amber certainly is. She was obviously happier dating someone that was actually going to show up for their dates and be around. And she is definitely safer without Mark around. So why would it be good for her to get back together with Mark?

And how would Mark be better off? Get back together with a woman that is not going to be happy or supportive of your superhero lifestyle? Lose a relationship with a woman that he is deeply in love with to gain one with a woman that was basically a quick high school sweetheart? Plus, Mark expressed regret at not being able to be there for her because of his lifestyle, why would he want to do that to her again? The fact that Eve could be part of both sides of his life was one of the things that interested Mark. He'd never have that with Amber.

----------


## Legato

If Eve is going to keep stringing Mark along and dump him when times get tough then Mark is better off being with someone that will be with him through the best and worst of times. If she really wants to make it work then she shouldn't be all wishy washy. Also maybe Mark, in turn, should try to balance out his superhero and love life a little more.

----------


## capuga

> If Eve is going to keep stringing Mark along and dump him when times get tough then Mark is better off being with someone that will be with him through the best and worst of times. If she really wants to make it work then she shouldn't be all wishy washy.


How was she wishy washy or stringing him along? At what point did she ever show anything less than complete devotion to that man? Her feelings for him remained even while he dated someone else. They finally get together and are happy and she devises a plan to make them money so they can live together. 

She let him know that she would be OK with him being a superhero (and never gave him a hard time about it until the end and I'll get to the reason for that). When Conquest attacked and she thought Mark was in danger she literally got out of her hospital bed without the use of her legs and flew to help him and almost died.

She got pregnant and had to see Mark go away to space war. He was gone for so long that she thought he was dead and had to get an abortion because she couldn't handle being a single mom that young. But when Mark came back she was still with him.

When Mark looked nuts for working with Dinosaurus she stuck with him even though she thought it was a bad idea. When he lost his powers she supported him and was there for him. When she heard there was an attack on the Viltrumite ship while Mark was powerless she flew up to the moon and confronted Thragg even though she knew he was more powerful then Conquest who had easily almost killed her.

She gets pregnant again and then sees Dinosaurus "kill" Mark. But he's OK and they get engaged. Angstrom Levy attacks her and she is powerless to help because she can't hurt her baby. But she is with Mark through all of this.

So where is she wishy washy? Where isn't she there for Mark? Times are really tough for her all the time and she doesn't ever dump Mark. She was with him through the worst of times. She's been a friend and an emotional rock for Mark the entire series. During his marriage proposal he talks about how she is the one that has always been there for him.

So what changed and finally make her change her mind? Easy - having to consider the life of her baby. That can make you realize how crazy their life is. Things you'll deal with for yourself are things you don't want for your baby. Look at it from her side of things: She's had to deal with thinking the love of her life was dead _three_ different times. Think how horrifying that would be to lose someone like that. 

He came back but she still had to go through those emotions. She's twice been faced with the prospect of being a single mother. And she didn't ask Mark to give up being a superhero. But she did expect him not take what seem like unnecessary risks when he now has a family to consider. She felt that Angstrom was no longer a threat and that chasing him was too risky. And she turned out to be right. But she felt Mark wasn't thinking enough about their family and was too focused on revenge.

Then she has to deal with thinking he is dead again and went through that grief so much that she quit eating, had to be hospitalized for months, and almost lost the baby. Is it a surprise after everything and all of this that she thinks that Mark's lifestyle might not be the best thing for her and the baby? Is that being wishy washy?

Yes, the breakup scene was poorly written and she came off as cold in that scene. She should have at least shown relief that Mark was alive. But three pages in one issue of her reaching that decision should not outweigh 100+ issues and countless scenes of her showing her love, support, and devotion to Mark. She was an absolute rock for Mark the whole series and was never wishy washy. It seems like she just reached the end of what she could deal with which I attribute mostly to her now having to think about the baby.

----------


## dimo1

Another gory, albeit exciting ride for our favourite hero. The creative team shoes how superheroes could work. No stops, everything goes, a cliffhanger all other titles should aim for. I have never gone through a title for 111 issues and never felt let down. In my opinion Invincible is Kirkman's true masterpiece. And of course there is Ottley and Rathburn. 100 issues and killing it on each installment. 
People, read Invincible.

----------


## jade_nova

> If anyone is expecting a family friendly comic then they really haven't followed the comic at all. Nor Kirkman's works for that matter.


How is his dinosaur comic?  Is that gory?

----------


## Legato

> How is his dinosaur comic?  Is that gory?


Light when compared to his other works yet the point still stands that even with gore Kirkman can still tell an entertaining story with well rounded characters and in depth world building.

----------


## capuga

> How is his dinosaur comic?  Is that gory?


No, Super Dinosaur is an all ages title. No gore.

----------


## The Doctor

What all ties into the invincible universe? You read the Superpatriot, Tech Jacket, Science Dog, Invincible Universe, Brit, Guarding the Globe, etc. trades?

----------


## capuga

> What all ties into the invincible universe? You read the Superpatriot, Tech Jacket, Science Dog, Invincible Universe, Brit, Guarding the Globe, etc. trades?


The only official ones in the same universe are Tech Jacket, Invincible Universe, Brit, and Guarding the Globe.

Science Dog is a "fictional" comic (Mark's favorite) within the Invincible universe but the actual Science Dog stories are not set in the same universe.

Invincible has guest starred in other comics such as SuperPatriot, Savage Dragon, and Dynamo 5 but those stories are not in canon. Best to think of them as basically an alternate universe version. Essentially the same character but Savage Dragon universe's version of it for example.

Full info on all of this can be found at the wiki page linked in my signature.

----------


## The Big Texan

> I have a theory that perhaps Robot's time in that other dimension had messed him up somehow.


Robot has mentioned having a master plan in the past.  It seems he is putting his plan into motion now.

----------


## Jeremi

This book continues to be hilariously horrendous. And it's hilarious.  :Big Grin:

----------


## jade_nova

> Light when compared to his other works yet the point still stands that even with gore Kirkman can still tell an entertaining story with well rounded characters and in depth world building.


That is true but sometimes the gore can be a bit much.

----------


## Legato

> That is true but sometimes the gore can be a bit much.


No argument on it. But unlike other pointless gore situations there is a point to this one. It signifies that when things get intense the heroes doesn't use kid gloves, they go all out. And sometimes things get pretty messy.

----------


## SediarSago

That was such an intense issue. I Kirkman really made me completely hate Robot so far for killing Cecil and ripping Eve's leg off. As long as Kirkman spends the next arc picking the pieces back up from Robot's attempt at takeover/Mark's rape/fallout from Mark and Eve's relationship etc I will be happy. These past few issues have been a huge shift for Invincible and as long as he treats these twists with respect and isn't doing it "just cuz", I'll be a-ok.




> No argument on it. But unlike other pointless gore situations there is a point to this one. It signifies that when things get intense the heroes doesn't use kid gloves, they go all out. And sometimes things get pretty messy.


I agree. Yes it's done for shock, but that's how this book is. It can be gruesome. This isn't Captain Cold robbing a bank, this is Robot basically attempting to take over the world and people trying to stop him. He has become a psycho, quick to anger and will do anything to complete this goal. He has become cold and calculating. I personally love this transition. I don't love torture porn, as some have called on other forums, but I find this gripping. We haven't seen an incredible amount of gore (not including 108) for a little while now I think. The gloves are coming off and this is a big threat, it's the "new Viltrumite War" for the comic.

----------


## Legato

And honestly this isn't the worst I've seen when it comes to Gore. The Boys make Invincible look G-Rated in comparison.

----------


## Donuts

...
What the hell did I just read?

----------


## capuga

> And honestly this isn't the worst I've seen when it comes to Gore. The Boys make Invincible look G-Rated in comparison.


Ha, The Boys makes almost everything seem G-rated by comparison.

----------


## Legato

> ...
> What the hell did I just read?


A superhero series that doesn't pull punches

----------


## Jim Purcell

> A superhero series that doesn't pull punches


Literally.

----------


## General Nerditry

Capuga, loved the explanation on Eve and Mark's relationship. Far more eloquently stated than anything I would have said, and you are absolutely right on every point.  I agree, the breakup scene was pretty poorly done.  I can see Eve getting to the breaking point and being upset, but she came off very poorly in the scene as written.  I was a little surprised at how easily Anissa overpowered Mark as I had also gotten the impression he was getting really strong in comparison to other Vs, though I suppose nothing concrete has been stated, and thus nothing was technically contradicted.

I don't know why this book is getting complaints about too much gore.  Far from it; I think this book uses it to great effect and not at all in a gratuitous manner.  These beings are insanely strong and powerful, and stuff is going to get messy when they fight.  Frankly, most superhero books sell it way short and whitewash things IMO.  Besides, Ottley draws such beautiful splatter scenes!  :Wink:  

Speaking of Ottley and the visuals in general, I do feel the art is slipping a little.  It seems a bit rushed and more simplistic than usual, and while I know others disagree, I feel Ottley's art is getting more and more cartoony and exaggerated.  He's still great, but I don't like the art as much as I used to.  Having said that, this is still leaps and bounds better than most of what else is out there, though.  I'm digging the book and the current direction.  I'm hoping Eve and Mark make it out of this okay.

----------


## capuga

> These beings are insanely strong and powerful, and stuff is going to get messy when they fight.  Frankly, most superhero books sell it way short and whitewash things IMO.  Besides, Ottley draws such beautiful splatter scenes!


Agreed  




> I'm hoping Eve and Mark make it out of this okay.


And agreed

----------


## Link

I think eve will unfortunately lose the baby. I say this because if you look back at the scene where Mark and robot are fighting in Marks house, and robot fires the grappling hook and snags Eves leg, you see Eve fall flat on her bump and theres a large impact drawing in the panel. I read that as trouble for their kid. Also, I'm a little behind and all but how were they talking to each other in space a few issues ago when there were no telepaths around?

----------


## FHIZ

> I think eve will unfortunately lose the baby. I say this because if you look back at the scene where Mark and robot are fighting in Marks house, and robot fires the grappling hook and snags Eves leg, you see Eve fall flat on her bump and theres a large impact drawing in the panel. I read that as trouble for their kid. Also, I'm a little behind and all but how were they talking to each other in space a few issues ago when there were no telepaths around?


Noticed that too, but I don't think we're going to lose the baby, because it's already happened before (albeit voluntarily). I think it's going to be born with complications, especially with the use of Eve's powers, because there's never enough drama. I'm not saying this to be insensitive or anything, but what are the chances we get a mentally handicapped viltrumite baby? or something like that?

----------


## Legato

Knowing the comic I get this vibe that the book might explain that a combination of both Mark and Eve's powers probably protected the baby while the baby is still in Eve's womb.

----------


## Legato

> Literally.


If the rape scene in 110 indicated that. Eventhough there were other scenes before that reminds it's readers that the series isn't playing it safe.

----------


## Legato

> Capuga, loved the explanation on Eve and Mark's relationship. Far more eloquently stated than anything I would have said, and you are absolutely right on every point.  I agree, the breakup scene was pretty poorly done.  I can see Eve getting to the breaking point and being upset, but she came off very poorly in the scene as written. * I was a little surprised at how easily Anissa overpowered Mark as I had also gotten the impression he was getting really strong in comparison to other Vs, though I suppose nothing concrete has been stated, and thus nothing was technically contradicted.*
> 
> I don't know why this book is getting complaints about too much gore.  Far from it; I think this book uses it to great effect and not at all in a gratuitous manner.  These beings are insanely strong and powerful, and stuff is going to get messy when they fight.  Frankly, most superhero books sell it way short and whitewash things IMO.  Besides, Ottley draws such beautiful splatter scenes!  
> 
> Speaking of Ottley and the visuals in general, I do feel the art is slipping a little.  It seems a bit rushed and more simplistic than usual, and while I know others disagree, I feel Ottley's art is getting more and more cartoony and exaggerated.  He's still great, but I don't like the art as much as I used to.  Having said that, this is still leaps and bounds better than most of what else is out there, though.  I'm digging the book and the current direction.  I'm hoping Eve and Mark make it out of this okay.


I could explain that Mark really wasn't in his right state of mind when that scene happen but TBH that scene was just as badly written as the break up. I would have bought it if say Mark was really physically worn out after fighting an intense battle or something.

----------


## FHIZ

> Knowing the comic I get this vibe that the book might explain that a combination of both Mark and Eve's powers probably protected the baby while the baby is still in Eve's womb.


Quite possibly... it just needs to be born now, which isn't a guarantee!

----------


## The4orTy67

Just got my hands on several TPBs of Invincible. Can't wait to start reading them. Heard nothing but good things.

----------


## capuga

> Also, I'm a little behind and all but how were they talking to each other in space a few issues ago when there were no telepaths around?


Mark and Nolan both have the ear pieces that allow them to communicate telepathetically in space from when they were fighting in the Viltrumite War.

----------


## Prime

Man I miss those moments of levity this series used to had.

----------


## Quest Mar-Vell

> Knowing the comic I get this vibe that the book might explain that a combination of both Mark and Eve's powers probably protected the baby while the baby is still in Eve's womb.


I kinda want Eve to die and Mark to be left a single father...

----------


## SediarSago

> Man I miss those moments of levity this series used to had.


To be fair, that was only a few issues ago and the series has been reasonably calm for the past few issues (at least until 108). I'm sure after 113 (or is it 114 this arc ends), we are going to have an arc or two that is about recovering from these events and moving forward. Plus we have some more plot points that look to have been set up from earlier issues that should appear in a little while.

----------


## Jim Purcell

> I kinda want Eve to die and Mark to be left a single father...


I kind of just want the baby out of her so she can cut loose and be a superhero again. Robot's f---ed if Eve can just shred through all his armor.

----------


## capuga

> I kind of just want the baby out of her so she can cut loose and be a superhero again. Robot's f---ed if Eve can just shred through all his armor.


I actually have a theory that Eve will go into labor soon and will have the baby and then will have to be the one to go out and rescue Mark from Robot once she can use her powers again.

----------


## Legato

> I kind of just want the baby out of her so she can cut loose and be a superhero again. Robot's f---ed if Eve can just shred through all his armor.


Eve dies saving Mark's life, while killing Robot in the process, and Mark has to raise the kid by himself. At some point I figure there's going to be a Gwen Stacy situation.

----------


## Jim Purcell

I'd rather Kirkman not fridge Eve. For a lot of reasons. Mostly because it would be a huge waste. 

I'd rather the baby die. Or preferably nobody dies, except a Robot. And then maybe not even him. 


Honestly the person I'm most worried about is Monster Girl.

----------


## Legato

> I'd rather Kirkman not fridge Eve. For a lot of reasons. Mostly because it would be a huge waste. 
> 
> I'd rather the baby die. Or preferably nobody dies, except a Robot. And then maybe not even him. 
> 
> 
> Honestly the person I'm most worried about is Monster Girl.


I don't think he'd have the baby die for two reasons

1. He already did the abortion angle and doing another one, especially after the horrible break up and rape scene might just alienate readers further
2. It's a predictable scenario and Kirkman likes to do things that throws the readers off.

I wouldn't mind if this thing ends in a upbeat note for Mark so that he can get his head back on straight

----------


## capuga

> I'd rather Kirkman not fridge Eve. For a lot of reasons. Mostly because it would be a huge waste. 
> 
> I'd rather the baby die. Or preferably nobody dies, except a Robot. And then maybe not even him.


Agreed on all of this.

----------


## capuga

> I wouldn't mind if this thing ends in a upbeat note for Mark so that he can get his head back on straight


I think this story arc ends with Mark and Eve starting to mend things. Then she finds out about Anissa to add some drama to the relationship because Kirkman won't let it be all rainbows and sunshine.

----------


## Legato

> Agreed on all of this.


I still say if anyone should die it should be Robot. And Mark needs a break from shocking events so I vote no on the baby dying, otherwise it's just going to turn into a cheap running gag. How worse can we make Marks like be next issue?

----------


## Legato

> I think this story arc ends with Mark and Eve starting to mend things. Then she finds out about Anissa to add some drama to the relationship because Kirkman won't let it be all rainbows and sunshine.


Not going to lie. Once Eve is no longer preggers I'd like to see her throw down with Anissa.

----------


## capuga

> Not going to lie. Once Eve is no longer preggers I'd like to see her throw down with Anissa.


She'll need to think of more creative ways to use her powers in the fight. She didn't last long with Conquest and her force fields. Not sure what it would take for her to be able to remove the mental blocks and use her powers directly on Anissa.

----------


## Quest Mar-Vell

Not sure what she could do against the Vs... but why hasn't Eve ever used peoples clothes against them?

----------


## General Nerditry

I was just thinking about that.  Turn the clothes into something that could maybe harm even them.

----------


## capuga

She could use her force fields internally to blow up a lung or clog up their air/blood vessels. Sort of like Sue Storm sometimes does in the Fantastic Four. As long as she creates the force fields like she usually does by converting air and doesn't try to actually change the internal organs, it should bypass the mental blocks.

----------


## capuga

> Man I miss those moments of levity this series used to had.


It definitely doesn't have as much of this as it used to, but to be fair this scene was only a few issues ago:

----------


## FN Spider-Man

I can't quite remember, but is Olliver still working with Allen out in space? I'm 99.9% sure he isn't dead.

----------


## capuga

> I can't quite remember, but is Olliver still working with Allen out in space? I'm 99.9% sure he isn't dead.


Correct. Oliver is still alive and went with Allen back to Talescria (the Coalition of Planet's capital out in space).

----------


## FN Spider-Man

> The only official ones in the same universe are Tech Jacket, Invincible Universe, Brit, and Guarding the Globe.
> 
> Science Dog is a "fictional" comic (Mark's favorite) within the Invincible universe but the actual Science Dog stories are not set in the same universe.
> 
> Invincible has guest starred in other comics such as SuperPatriot, Savage Dragon, and Dynamo 5 but those stories are not in canon. Best to think of them as basically an alternate universe version. Essentially the same character but Savage Dragon universe's version of it for example.
> 
> Full info on all of this can be found at the wiki page linked in my signature.


Don't forget Astounding Wolfman.

----------


## FN Spider-Man

> ..the Coalition of Planet's


That's the name of it! Man, I don't know why I can't remember that. In my head I just call it d.o.o.p.

----------


## capuga

> Don't forget Astounding Wolfman.


Whoops. Yes, you are right, Wolfman is also in the same universe as Invincible. So is Capes (Inc.).

----------


## FN Spider-Man

> Man I miss those moments of levity this series used to had.


To help us remember the levity that used to be in this book... here ya go:
sogay.jpg

----------


## Prime

Yes those little moments where awesome.

----------


## Legato

> Yes those little moments where awesome.


I like the bit with Eve and Debbie just having a conversation while their respective husbands are having an arm wrestling contest. Sometimes it's the little things that can be enjoyable

----------


## The Doctor

So I've read up to Vol. 17 (I have 18 and I just ordered 19 as well as giving up all my comic pulls to move to mostly Invincible/random Image titles). My opinions of events thusfar:

*****Spoilers below*******

1. Invincible is one of the worst superheroes of all time. Powerful? Yes, but he's a damn hot headed idiot. This doesn't detract from the series whatsoever just something I'm finally realizing lol.

2. Dinosaurus quickly became one of their best characters (I know he's dead now and even read Kirkman won't be bringing him back.

3. I like fat Atom Eve when she first starts losing weight and doesn't have that chin lol. Dat ass.

4. I hate that they couldn't rebuild Young Omni-Man's arm and jaw. He was already vastly the weakest Viltrumite in the Universe now his left arm is weaker as I guess his jaw is.

5. Cory Walker drew a good Nolan Grayson in his original issues, but every time he pops in to draw and issue his Nolan and Allen looks so much worse than Ottley's (to be fair he did good on the Flaxan trade since apparently he drew all those scenes.





> Whoops. Yes, you are right, Wolfman is also in the same universe as Invincible. So is Capes (Inc.).


Oh yeah can we list all the trades and issues that tie into the universe?

I know of:

Invincible Universe (Vol. 1 and 2)
Guarding the Globe (Vol. 1 and 2)
Tech Jacket (Vol. 1 and 2 and an upcoming ongoing)
The Astounding Wolf-Man (26? issues)
Brit (2 or 3 volumes?)
Science Dog (Vol. 1)

----------


## capuga

> Oh yeah can we list all the trades and issues that tie into the universe?
> 
> I know of:
> 
> Invincible Universe (Vol. 1 and 2)
> Guarding the Globe (Vol. 1 and 2)
> Tech Jacket (Vol. 1 and 2 and an upcoming ongoing)
> The Astounding Wolf-Man (26? issues)
> Brit (2 or 3 volumes?)
> Science Dog (Vol. 1)


Check out the wiki in my signature for all that info but you have it essentially correct:

Invincible Universe (12 issues / 2 trades)
Guarding the Globe (12 issues / 2 trades)
Astounding Wolf-Man (25 issues / 4 trades)
Tech Jacket (6 issues, backup stories in Invincible, 3 digital issues, upcoming ongoing series - 1 trade with the 6 issues out, 1 trade with the backup stories and digital issues out next month)
Brit (3 one-shots, 12 issues of ongoing series / 3 trades)
Capes (3 issues plus backup stories in Invincible / all collected in 1 trade)
Invincible Presents: Atom Eve & Rex Splode (2 issues of Atom Eve and 3 issues of Atom Eve & Rex Splode / all collected in 1 trade)
Marvel Team Up #14 (written by Kirkman and drawn by Walker this is a crossover with Spider-man that seems to be official Invincible canon)

The Science Dog stories are not set in the Invincible universe. Those stories are told in their own self contained universe, he's considered a fictional character in the Invincible universe.

All other Invincible guest appearances in other books are not considered "canon" or part of the official Invincible universe.

----------


## Quest Mar-Vell

And as long as youre planning to pick up all the trades... don't forget this



Its outdated now but still a nice piece to add to the collection.

----------


## The Doctor

> And as long as youre planning to pick up all the trades... don't forget this
> 
> 
> 
> Its outdated now but still a nice piece to add to the collection.


Probably wait towards the end seeing as how it could be updated or redone

----------


## Bluekey

Just read 112. Crazy stuff, sad to see some familiar faces go. Can't wait for 113 & 114.

----------


## Supermutant2099

I have had enough of Kirkman writing this like it's walking dead or marvel or dc book.  This might have been not just the worst book of the week, the worst issue of the series, and one of the worst comics of the year.  Nothing but needless and dumb death and destruction.  One of the biggest FU to the fans who supported the book and it's spinoffs and characters in it.

----------


## Prime

The over abundance of violence and gore is getting tiresome.

----------


## Michael P

So what's the body count?

----------


## Legato

> The over abundance of violence and gore is getting tiresome.


I don't get it. The comic has had violence since the beginning so this isn't like it's a new thing

----------


## Legato

I think if there is anything I can complain about this comic it's that it's making it look like any hero that isn't apart of Mark's race is just simple fodder just to show how dangerous the villain in while Mark and other members of his race saves the day. Which makes me ask why should I even get invested in the other heroes if they're going to be jobbed out in a pathetic manner? It's becoming DBZ but without the constant planet busting

----------


## capuga

> So what's the body count?


Not counting last issue deaths:

4 heroes
1 possibly reformed villain
1 disfigurement
1 cliff hanger/unknown

----------


## capuga

Well that was brutal. Still would have liked a little more build up to Robot going full blown evil but he certainly makes for a badass villain. Some quick thoughts:

*spoilers:*
- Elephant being on old guy was pretty funny (just about the only moment of levity in the issue)
- Was really surprised that Kid Thor and Knockout were killed. I thought they were safe since they just did a big thing with them getting married
- Thought for a second that Amanda would consider going along with Robot. Then was surprised that he was actually willing to kill her (seems like the guy spent too much time building new armors and not enough building a prison that could hold the heroes so he didn't have to kill all his friends)
- Don't think Amanda will actually die though. One of the Viltrumites will rescue her
- Thought Robot was going to try and blame Cecil's death on Mark and turn Donald against Mark, but he went full on attack mode instead.
- I believe this is the first Ottley drawn issue that did not have Mark in it at all (I think the only other issues without Mark are the 4 that Walker drew with Nolan and Allen in space)
*end of spoilers*

I am so looking forward to Robot vs the Viltrumites. Has the potential to be epic. Seems like this event might almost be paced a little too fast (based on solicits) if it's really going to be done by 114.

----------


## joshuastar

The switcheroo with Kid Thor and Knockout was pretty great and caught me by surprise. 

so strange that there are characters we'll never see in action again. 

Also, Best Tiger rules. Always.

----------


## JaggedFel

So who is dead?

----------


## capuga

> So who is dead?


*spoilers:*
Black Samson
The Elephant
Kid Thor
Knockout
Shapesmith
Yeti was wounded but seemed to still be alive
Donald's body blown up but his head escaped
Pentagon blown up (no indication of anyone dying in the explosion at this point)
Monster Girl was thrown into space and couldn't breath. Issue ends before we know if she makes it.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Froggy

Man uh, I had almost started to think Robot wouldn't go evil, you know? Glad I was wrong but it's been a long time coming

----------


## capuga

> Man uh, I had almost started to think Robot wouldn't go evil, you know? Glad I was wrong but it's been a long time coming


Before these recent issue came out, I actually thought they were going to slowly tease out the Robot turn. I figured he'd work on the background for a long time before going all Lex Luther.

----------


## Donuts

> The overabundance of violence and gore is getting tiresome.


I agree with you. It's like he's stuck writing Walking Dead despite those series being completely different titles and genres. 
However, I'll stick around for the next two.

----------


## Prime

> I think if there is anything I can complain about this comic it's that it's making it look like any hero that isn't apart of Mark's race is just simple fodder just to show how dangerous the villain in while Mark and other members of his race saves the day. Which makes me ask why should I even get invested in the other heroes if they're going to be jobbed out in a pathetic manner? It's becoming DBZ but without the constant planet busting


Soon we'll see Frieza.

----------


## Prime

> Before these recent issue came out, I actually thought they were going to slowly tease out the Robot turn. I figured he'd work on the background for a long time before going all Lex Luther.


Robot pretty much proved to be Lex's counterpart.

----------


## Aaron Kashtan

I was going to drop this series for good if Eve or the baby died in #112, and it looks like neither of those things has happened yet, but what did happen was almost as bad. The violence in this series has reached pornographic levels. Kirkman's writing has stopped being realistic and is simply about shock value. 

It looks like my Invincible collection is going to stop at #111.

----------


## Legato

> Soon we'll see Frieza.


It better be Abridged Frieza. Still find regular Frieza just as funny though

----------


## Legato

> Robot pretty much proved to be Lex's counterpart.


Exactly which Lex are we talking about here? The villain one or the good Lex from the alternate universe?

----------


## Legato

> *I was going to drop this series for good if Eve or the baby died in #112, and it looks like neither of those things has happened yet, but what did happen was almost as bad*. The violence in this series has reached pornographic levels. Kirkman's writing has stopped being realistic and is simply about shock value. 
> 
> It looks like my Invincible collection is going to stop at #111.


My deal breaking point would have been if Eve's response to Mark being raped is handled in a poor manner but I can agree that Eve and the baby dying would also be the final straw for me also.

----------


## InformationGeek

I'm just starting to read this series now (only read one volume) and seeing these posts is making me not sure if I want to continue reading it.  I read The Walking Dead for awhile and gave up on it because it felt like the story was going in circles and being gory and violent for sake of gore and violence.  It felt empty and hollow, with no reason to care about anyone because it felt like they were pointless and would be killed by the whim of the writer for shock value and nothing more.

It's Invincible turning into that?

----------


## Legato

> I'm just starting to read this series now (only read one volume) and seeing these posts is making me not sure if I want to continue reading it.  I read The Walking Dead for awhile and gave up on it because it felt like the story was going in circles and being gory and violent for sake of gore and violence.  It felt empty and hollow, with no reason to care about anyone because it felt like they were pointless and would be killed by the whim of the writer for shock value and nothing more.
> 
> It's Invincible turning into that?


As of recently it's basically violence and gore for the sake of violence and gore. And superheroes dieing in a pointless manner and it's basically The Viltrumites show while none Viltrumites are just meaningless cannon fodder.

----------


## Prime

> It better be Abridged Frieza. Still find regular Frieza just as funny though


It will be revealed that someone controlled the viltrumites.

----------


## Prime

> Exactly which Lex are we talking about here? The villain one or the good Lex from the alternate universe?


Villain. Even thought the 'good' one was a psycho.

----------


## capuga

> I'm just starting to read this series now (only read one volume) and seeing these posts is making me not sure if I want to continue reading it.  I read The Walking Dead for awhile and gave up on it because it felt like the story was going in circles and being gory and violent for sake of gore and violence.  It felt empty and hollow, with no reason to care about anyone because it felt like they were pointless and would be killed by the whim of the writer for shock value and nothing more.
> 
> It's Invincible turning into that?


It's not just shock value. Yes, it is gory and violent. But Kirkman's goal has always been to show realistic consequences of what would happen if superpowered beings actually fought. It does real damage. And we are seeing a betrayal and a guy trying to take over the world. So of course we will see violence, because he is eliminating opposition. 

Just because the story contains a lot of death and violence doesn't mean that it is pointless or just for the purpose of shock value.

----------


## The Doctor

*spoilers:*
Black Samson - Ultimately doesn't matter because in 112 issues they never did much with him at all as one of the last original GotG, but Im pissed because I had always wanted to see them actually give him a good storyline.

The Elephant - I mean he's just an alternate Rhino pretty much, sucks a bit to see him go.

Kid Thor - I guess I'm okay with his death, but I don't understand how Robot broke his hammer? Isn't it supposed to be strong similar to Mjolnir? 

Knockout - Never cared much about her to be honest.

Shapesmith - I am severely broken up about his death. One of my favorite supporting characters and someone I always thought they could delve even more into. I guess his main story was way back when he first came to earth. So very sad that he's gone now....

Yeti - seems interesting. I think he's mostly in the supporting books, which I haven't read much of. He must be pretty powerful he took two or three shots to the face that killed Black Samson in one hit. Glad he survived though I'd trade him for some of these others.

Donald's body - Glad he survived. Him or Brit probably take over for Cecil.

Pentagon blown up - I would assume the Invincible robot things died since they were right there fighting Robot. Potentially Sinclair and his wife could have possibly died. Mrs. Popper? Who knows.

Monster Girl - we don't know but I fully expect she'd make it otherwise why cliffhang it?
*end of spoilers*






> It's not just shock value. Yes, it is gory and violent. But Kirkman's goal has always been to show realistic consequences of what would happen if superpowered beings actually fought. It does real damage. And we are seeing a betrayal and a guy trying to take over the world. So of course we will see violence, because he is eliminating opposition. 
> 
> Just because the story contains a lot of death and violence doesn't mean that it is pointless or just for the purpose of shock value.


I agree with Puga. This just continues to add to why Invincible is better than Marvel or DC. Most of these characters wouldn't stay dead a year, but 90% of the time a character dies in this comic he's dead for good, they don't bring them back. That's not Marvel/DC at all. This just makes room for new players to stand up. Honestly with Robot going up against the Viltrumites I expect a few of them will get taken out here soon as well.

----------


## Legato

> *spoilers:*
> Black Samson - Ultimately doesn't matter because in 112 issues they never did much with him at all as one of the last original GotG, but Im pissed because I had always wanted to see them actually give him a good storyline.
> 
> The Elephant - I mean he's just an alternate Rhino pretty much, sucks a bit to see him go.
> 
> Kid Thor - I guess I'm okay with his death, but I don't understand how Robot broke his hammer? Isn't it supposed to be strong similar to Mjolnir? 
> 
> Knockout - Never cared much about her to be honest.
> 
> ...


I suppose the criticism could boil down to that after all the crap Marvel/DC shoved down our throats some people assume that this arc is just another typical shock valued death crisis arc. Yet in actuality there is probably a compelling story that Kirkmans telling in this arc.

----------


## Legato

Even if Monster Girl lives I question what is there left for her to do? Does she end up ruling the dimension that she and Robot were imprisoned in? Will there be an arc that has her reconcile with her son?

----------


## capuga

> Even if Monster Girl lives I question what is there left for her to do? Does she end up ruling the dimension that she and Robot were imprisoned in? Will there be an arc that has her reconcile with her son?


My best guess is she breaks her son out of prison and they help lead the resistance against Robot.

----------


## Legato

> My best guess is she breaks her son out of prison and they help lead the resistance against Robot.


Sure but where does she go after this arc is over? Her best character arcs usually involves Robot

----------


## capuga

> Sure but where does she go after this arc is over? Her best character arcs usually involves Robot


Doesn't mean Kirkman can't come up with something cool without Robot. Jilted girlfriend building a relationship with her long lost son? There's some story material there.

----------


## Bluekey

> I was going to drop this series for good if Eve or the baby died in #112, and it looks like neither of those things has happened yet, but what did happen was almost as bad. The violence in this series has reached pornographic levels. Kirkman's writing has stopped being realistic and is simply about shock value. 
> 
> It looks like my Invincible collection is going to stop at #111.


 What little violence we did get was tame compared to what I was expecting. we've seen much more violence in the past. If you detest violence so much...why did you not drop the series but in like what issue 10? Where mark fought his dad.

----------


## JaggedFel

Its not Personal...yeah that makes it so much better. How about some inhibitor collars? Robot

----------


## G. Boney

> I don't get it. The comic has had violence since the beginning so this isn't like it's a new thing





> What little violence we did get was tame compared to what I was expecting. we've seen much more violence in the past. If you detest violence so much...why did you not drop the series but in like what issue 10? Where mark fought his dad.


Heh, exactly. I mean if he killed off a character or characters you really like this issue just say that. But pretending this was a Care Bears comic up until now is strange. And someone said it stopped being realistic? When has it ever been realistic, lol?

----------


## wiski

Issue #112 was fantastic, that is all I have to say about it.




> It's not just shock value. Yes, it is gory and violent. But Kirkman's goal has always been to show realistic consequences of what would happen if superpowered beings actually fought. It does real damage. And we are seeing a betrayal and a guy trying to take over the world. So of course we will see violence, because he is eliminating opposition. 
> 
> Just because the story contains a lot of death and violence doesn't mean that it is pointless or just for the purpose of shock value.


Agreed. I think a lot of the people who are getting all bent out of shape about the current story are too tied into loving one or two specific things about the comic, and when those things change they decide it's all bad. Invincible has always been a violent comic, part of the reason it's so gory now is because Ottley is more skilled at drawing than he used to be and can depict violence better.

Everything I see happening in the comic has had logical story lead-ups, explanations and it all makes sense considering character motivations. 

Is what is happening shocking? Sure. Is it done for 'shock value'? No, it is done because it is what could logically happen in a long running, story driven comic that has characters that actually develop over time in a realistic fashion. For everything that has happened to make some people so angry across the internet over the last few issues, I can point to logical reasons for why it happened, instead of the characters doing something else that wouldn't have made sense based on their history and motivations just to keep some fans happy that their favorite character or superhero couple is going to be just fine.

If I wanted to read a comic where no matter what happened I knew everything was going to be okay, all the characters would live forever, no one changes and the good guy always wins, I'd go read Marvel and DC comics. I read Invincible because of all the things that it does right that so many other comics do wrong.

*spoilers:*
I did lose some favorite characters in this issue and also really like the Mark/Eve relationship, so it's not just that I don't care because MY favorite character didn't die or have bad things happen to them. I am very happy Best Tiger got out of there this issue though.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Ceebiro

> Heh, exactly. I mean if he killed off a character or characters you really like this issue just say that. But pretending this was a Care Bears comic up until now is strange. And someone said it stopped being realistic? When has it ever been realistic, lol?


I think the problem these readers are having is the pace at which these deaths, dismemberments and brutal face-smashing beatings are coming. Every few issues isn't that big a deal, but when it's multiple instances in back-to-back issues, yeah. It would seem a bit overboard, especially since it's not the first time this stuff has happened.

----------


## Michael P

Black Samson died first, didn't he?

----------


## capuga

> Black Samson died first, didn't he?



Spoilers:











Well, Cecil died first if you look at this as one story arc. But, yes, Black Samson was the first to go in this issue.

----------


## Legato

> What little violence we did get was tame compared to what I was expecting. we've seen much more violence in the past. If you detest violence so much...why did you not drop the series but in like what issue 10? Where mark fought his dad.


I can understand if those complaining just got into the series. If I just got into the series I'd be with them when it comes to the violence but if the complainers are one of those people that have followed the series since the beginning then I agree with you in that why the hell they didn't drop the comic the minute Marks dad killed his own teammates?

----------


## The Doctor

> Issue #112 was fantastic, that is all I have to say about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. I think a lot of the people who are getting all bent out of shape about the current story are too tied into loving one or two specific things about the comic, and when those things change they decide it's all bad. Invincible has always been a violent comic, part of the reason it's so gory now is because Ottley is more skilled at drawing than he used to be and can depict violence better.
> 
> Everything I see happening in the comic has had logical story lead-ups, explanations and it all makes sense considering character motivations. 
> 
> Is what is happening shocking? Sure. Is it done for 'shock value'? No, it is done because it is what could logically happen in a long running, story driven comic that has characters that actually develop over time in a realistic fashion. For everything that has happened to make some people so angry across the internet over the last few issues, I can point to logical reasons for why it happened, instead of the characters doing something else that wouldn't have made sense based on their history and motivations just to keep some fans happy that their favorite character or superhero couple is going to be just fine.
> ...


I just don't get the Best Tiger love and I'm formerly CarolinaBatmanFanGuy. Of course I only read invincible universe vol 1 and that story where he killed everyone, but he's kinda meh to me lol.

----------


## wiski

> I just don't get the Best Tiger love and I'm formerly CarolinaBatmanFanGuy. Of course I only read invincible universe vol 1 and that story where he killed everyone, but he's kinda meh to me lol.


Dunno, I didn't care for him at first, but he grew on me as I was reading Guardians of the Globe and Invincible Universe due to his personality and how the other characters interacted with him. I think he started out a bit bland but got more interesting through the 24 issues of GtG/IU.

----------


## Exciter

I loved the issue and don't understand the hate.  Yes, some characters I cared about were killed.  The way they died made complete sense and the emotional reaction to seeing it happen made for a rewarding reading experience.  Anyone who expected a bloodless coup hasn't been reading the book.

----------


## Legato

> I loved the issue and don't understand the hate.  Yes, some characters I cared about were killed.  The way they died made complete sense and the emotional reaction to seeing it happen made for a rewarding reading experience.  Anyone who expected a bloodless coup hasn't been reading the book.


In fairness if one just got into the series and saw....this then I can understand the reaction. But eventually they'll have to realize that Invincible isn't a play it safe kind of comic. It doesn't hold your hand and sugarcoat it gives you the harsh truth what happens when the heroes and villains of the comic don't hold back.

----------


## Link

Not to de-rail this thread but I have a quick question about invincible universe. Anyone else notice that the pre orders are no where to be seen on DCBS? Anyone know if the series has been canceled? Or is it on hiatus until this arc is over?

----------


## capuga

> Not to de-rail this thread but I have a quick question about invincible universe. Anyone else notice that the pre orders are no where to be seen on DCBS? Anyone know if the series has been canceled? Or is it on hiatus until this arc is over?


Issue 12 was the last issue of Invincible Universe. It's on indefinite hiatus with no current plans to bring it back.

----------


## JaggedFel

> I just don't get the Best Tiger love and I'm formerly CarolinaBatmanFanGuy. Of course I only read invincible universe vol 1 and that story where he killed everyone, but he's kinda meh to me lol.


He is a batman style archetype its pretty popular

----------


## Quest Mar-Vell

> Its not Personal...yeah that makes it so much better. How about some inhibitor collars? Robot


Why would he want to imprison people that he knows will continue to oppose him.

And its not personal... he honestly doesn't care for anyone except MG. The rest of these characters have been around for only a few years in his 1000+ Years life.  I don't care about people I have worked with for 6 months... he has now been alive for over 1000 years, why would people he knew for 5 or 6 years matter?  



I am sad to see these characters that we barely got to know go... but I really fear that Rex Robot will be killed at the end of this arc.  I want him to become Invincible's Lex Luthor.

----------


## wiski

> Issue 12 was the last issue of Invincible Universe. It's on indefinite hiatus with no current plans to bring it back.


The good news (Link) is that you can sort of replace _IU_ with the new _Tech Jacket_ ongoing, which is coming out soon. (salesman hat off)

----------


## wiski

> I am sad to see these characters that we barely got to know go... but I really fear that Rex Robot will be killed at the end of this arc.  I want him to become Invincible's Lex Luthor.


He still might in a way. We just saw a Rex from another universe in Mark's clone body assuming the role of the leader of that Earth. Who knows what will come of that. Although I think the original Rex would be better, because technically Mark doesn't have a history with the other Rex.

----------


## Quest Mar-Vell

> The good news (Link) is that you can sort of replace _IU_ with the new _Tech Jacket_ ongoing, which is coming out soon. (salesman hat off)


I love Tech Jacket... but its no replacement for IU.

----------


## Link

> The good news (Link) is that you can sort of replace _IU_ with the new _Tech Jacket_ ongoing, which is coming out soon. (salesman hat off)



haha, I actually just purchased both tech jacket trades from amazon and I preordered the first three issues. I love tech jacket.

----------


## CyberCoyote

Just WOW.. every issue I think Kirkman's pretty much exhausted the ability to break boundaries, yet he still finds a way to do it again. I guess over 60 years of comic stereotypes have given him plenty of ammunition. If only the Big Two could do what Kirkman does, but they exist in a whole different marketing and trademark devoted world that limits them in ways that only makes Invincible that much better for comic fans.

 Hopefully Mark had a chance to warn Nolan about the sonic weapon Rex has developed before what will be a most nasty confrontation next issue. Unlike others, I hope Rex dies a horrible, painful Ottleyriffic death. but because I want that, it probably won't come. He deserves something truly horrible and incomprehensible for all the horror he's wrought. I certainly hope he doesn't somehow get any of the Vils on his side. then again, he wouldn't,, he's too logical and smart to think he could control them.

I was just looking at sales figures, geez.. Walking dead sells nearly 5 times as many issues as Invincible? Guess there's a lot more horror/zombie fans than super hero fans these days.

----------


## The Doctor

> Just WOW.. every issue I think Kirkman's pretty much exhausted the ability to break boundaries, yet he still finds a way to do it again. I guess over 60 years of comic stereotypes have given him plenty of ammunition. If only the Big Two could do what Kirkman does, but they exist in a whole different marketing and trademark devoted world that limits them in ways that only makes Invincible that much better for comic fans.
> 
>  Hopefully Mark had a chance to warn Nolan about the sonic weapon Rex has developed before what will be a most nasty confrontation next issue. Unlike others, I hope Rex dies a horrible, painful Ottleyriffic death. but because I want that, it probably won't come. He deserves something truly horrible and incomprehensible for all the horror he's wrought. I certainly hope he doesn't somehow get any of the Vils on his side. then again, he wouldn't,, he's too logical and smart to think he could control them.
> 
> I was just looking at sales figures, geez.. Walking dead sells nearly 5 times as many issues as Invincible? Guess there's a lot more horror/zombie fans than super hero fans these days.


They could really use a TV show or some other form of piquing the interest in the book. I mean I don't know the exact numbers, but I'm sure The Walking Dead sales skyrocketed as the TV show got popular. Funny thing about TWD is that regular ole people buy and read it that otherwise never read comics. I'm not sure a tv show would get Invincible to those heights, but a nice animated series I bet would easily double the comic book sales if it caught on. I think they ought to push getting a series just because it would bring in revenue through more readers and TV deals and action figures and stuff. I talked to Ottley and he's definitely said they have been very close to a show in the past it just didn't quite go all the way through so I guess they are still at least highly considering the idea.

----------


## dimo1

I can't get into all the complaints. Finally a series that doesn't shy away from changes, people come along and protest about it. It is certainly no wonder that comics can't progress having such a reactionary audience. 
Hopefully Kirkman doesn't hold back and progresses further, because sticking to a status-quo I can have in hundreds of thousand Marvel and DC titles.

----------


## Link

Wow..just...wow...I avoided this entire thread, posted my own question about a page back and returned here after I read issue 112. Robot is insane...No wonder Invincible Universe is on hiatus...it'll probably relaunch after this arc is over and the dust settles with an all new line up. I have to go back through these posts and read what others are saying about this issue. Before I do here are a few of my thoughts. I like the direction of the book and Im glad Kirkman is taking risks with his story telling. Let's take a moment and look at all the events that have happened since issue one of Invincible that lead to this moment. In a world filled with heroes and villains, it's not a very far fetched idea that entire cities would be destroyed right? Marvel will destroy Manhattan 100 times over, and in one or two issues it's totally rebuilt, and I hate that. I'm glad to see the reality and consequences that these peoples existence brings to the world. Ok brb going to read other peoples reaction...

----------


## Link

Whoa, theres a lot of hate going around. I can't go back and quote everyone I would like to but I can touch on some of the things brought up. First this.




> I can't get into all the complaints. Finally a series that doesn't shy away from changes, people come along and protest about it. It is certainly no wonder that comics can't progress having such a reactionary audience. 
> Hopefully Kirkman doesn't hold back and progresses further, because sticking to a status-quo I can have in hundreds of thousand Marvel and DC titles.



This one comment explains why Invincible is my favorite Super Hero book right now. This title is great, and I can't really understand why all the hate. Theres to much gratuitous violence? There has been violence in the book since the beginning so thats nothing new. Gratuitous? Not at all...these are super powered beings...they're not going to have, or stop at nose bleeds when they're fighting. 

Moving forward and looking passed the hate and talking about what I think may happen, I think alternate universe Rex in Invincibles body will come back and try to rule the same way as Rex is now. I think a bunch of the Viltrumites will bite the dust too. I always had the sense that this title had echoes of DBZ.

Now I have a couple of questions about the comic in general. Remember waaaaaaay back when mark was 'working out' and he was lifting weights and stuff to get stronger and his dad and I think one of the viltrumites told him thats not how it works. Did they ever explain how a viltrumite could become physically stronger? Also, what was the explanation for Rex and Amanda living in the alt. Universe and their aging but not aging? I dont remember. Lastly, a couple of issues ago, I think it was Mark and his dad, they were floating around in space talking, how were they talking without Allen around? Thanks for the help guys.

----------


## CyberCoyote

> I talked to Ottley and he's definitely said they have been very close to a show in the past it just didn't quite go all the way through so I guess they are still at least highly considering the idea.


An animated Invincible would be something of a dichotomy in a world with "Teen Titans Go" or even excellent series like Young Justice. I'd imagine it'd be aired late at night just like Walking Dead an confuse the first few groups of audiences that tuned in. Not saying that it couldn't be absolutely amazing. I don't know if the TV series and the WD comic follow one another, I got the impression they steered away from one another pretty quick. With my luck it'd be on HBO  :Mad: 

Live action would be a treat, but I doubt even with the low cost of CGI effects today not really doable...

----------


## Randumbz

> An animated Invincible would be something of a dichotomy in a world with "Teen Titans Go" or even excellent series like Young Justice. I'd imagine it'd be aired late at night just like Walking Dead an confuse the first few groups of audiences that tuned in. Not saying that it couldn't be absolutely amazing. I don't know if the TV series and the WD comic follow one another, I got the impression they steered away from one another pretty quick. With my luck it'd be on HBO 
> 
> Live action would be a treat, but I doubt even with the low cost of CGI effects today not really doable...


It can't be a successful animated series because it's too mature for the kids networks and adults would ignore it on a regular network.

----------


## The Doctor

> It can't be a successful animated series because it's too mature for the kids networks and adults would ignore it on a regular network.


I think adult swim would be the best network to show it on. Especially if they can score near the 10 pm time-slot. That network is pretty much for the older crowd that likes animated stuff for the most part.

----------


## Legato

IMO I can see it as an animated series more than a live action film/tv series.

----------


## Legato

> Whoa, theres a lot of hate going around. I can't go back and quote everyone I would like to but I can touch on some of the things brought up. First this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one comment explains why Invincible is my favorite Super Hero book right now. This title is great, and* I can't really understand why all the hate*. Theres to much gratuitous violence? There has been violence in the book since the beginning so thats nothing new. Gratuitous? Not at all...these are super powered beings...they're not going to have, or stop at nose bleeds when they're fighting. 
> 
> Moving forward and looking passed the hate and talking about what I think may happen, I think alternate universe Rex in Invincibles body will come back and try to rule the same way as Rex is now. I think a bunch of the Viltrumites will bite the dust too. I always had the sense that this title had echoes of DBZ.
> 
> Now I have a couple of questions about the comic in general. Remember waaaaaaay back when mark was 'working out' and he was lifting weights and stuff to get stronger and his dad and I think one of the viltrumites told him thats not how it works. Did they ever explain how a viltrumite could become physically stronger? Also, what was the explanation for Rex and Amanda living in the alt. Universe and their aging but not aging? I dont remember. Lastly, a couple of issues ago, I think it was Mark and his dad, they were floating around in space talking, how were they talking without Allen around? Thanks for the help guys.



I think most fans are used to the play it safe method that mainstream comics have spoon fed them. When a comic like Invincible does something a little different when compared to Marvel/DC they just aren't used to that kind of exposure.  I like that Kirkman isn't playing it safe with this comic. To the ones complaining well there is always Marvel and DC comics to look at.

Invincible's fight with Nolan was Kirkman's way of telling the audience"If you're expecting the heroes to fight with kid gloves then this isn't the comic for you"

----------


## Link

> I think most fans are used to the play it safe method that mainstream comics have spoon fed them. When a comic like Invincible does something a little different when compared to Marvel/DC they just aren't used to that kind of exposure.  I like that Kirkman isn't playing it safe with this comic. To the ones complaining well there is always Marvel and DC comics to look at.
> 
> Invincible's fight with Nolan was Kirkman's way of telling the audience"If you're expecting the heroes to fight with kid gloves then this isn't the comic for you"



Yes I agree, I would also like to add that when something happens in Invincible there are LOOOOOOOONG lasting ramifications, nothing is forgotten about within three issues.

----------


## Legato

> Yes I agree, I would also like to add that when something happens in Invincible there are LOOOOOOOONG lasting ramifications, nothing is forgotten about within three issues.


This brings up the key thing of what I like about Invincible. No status quo. You see characters change and you see them age and there isn't pointless retcon after pointless retcon.

----------


## Aaron Kashtan

> I think most fans are used to the play it safe method that mainstream comics have spoon fed them. When a comic like Invincible does something a little different when compared to Marvel/DC they just aren't used to that kind of exposure.  I like that Kirkman isn't playing it safe with this comic. To the ones complaining well there is always Marvel and DC comics to look at.
> 
> Invincible's fight with Nolan was Kirkman's way of telling the audience"If you're expecting the heroes to fight with kid gloves then this isn't the comic for you"


Speaking for myself, I read an extremely wide range of comics, and I'm currently reading more Image comics than Marvel or DC comics combined. So my problem with Invincible is not that it's pushing the envelope too much. My problem is that number one, it's stopped being fun, and number two, it's using violence for shock value rather than because the story requires it.

----------


## Legato

> Speaking for myself, I read an extremely wide range of comics, and I'm currently reading more Image comics than Marvel or DC comics combined. So my problem with Invincible is not that it's pushing the envelope too much. My problem is that number one, it's stopped being fun, and number two, it's using violence for shock value rather than because the story requires it.


I see where you're coming from but I don't see the violence depicted in the Robot Arc as shock value for shock value's sake since it follows with the story IMO.

----------


## Quest Mar-Vell

> Now I have a couple of questions about the comic in general. Remember waaaaaaay back when mark was 'working out' and he was lifting weights and stuff to get stronger and his dad and I think one of the viltrumites told him thats not how it works. Did they ever explain how a viltrumite could become physically stronger? Also, what was the explanation for Rex and Amanda living in the alt. Universe and their aging but not aging? I dont remember. Lastly, a couple of issues ago, I think it was Mark and his dad, they were floating around in space talking, how were they talking without Allen around? Thanks for the help guys.


I don't think Nolan or another V told Mark that working out wasn't the way to go.  Nolan actually told him that he had to work out.  
Conquest told Mark that his anger wouldn't make him stronger... he said ,"that's not how it works", I believe.
Don't know the answer to the Rex and Amanda question.
The Vs have technology they wear in their ear to talk in space.

----------


## Bluekey

> Speaking for myself, I read an extremely wide range of comics, and I'm currently reading more Image comics than Marvel or DC comics combined. So my problem with Invincible is not that it's pushing the envelope too much. My problem is that number one, it's stopped being fun, and number two, it's using violence for shock value rather than because the story requires it.


The story does not require an attempted take over of the world to have violence? Not seeing your logic.

----------


## Bluekey

> Now I have a couple of questions about the comic in general. Remember waaaaaaay back when mark was 'working out' and he was lifting weights and stuff to get stronger and his dad and I think one of the viltrumites told him thats not how it works. Did they ever explain how a viltrumite could become physically stronger? Also, what was the explanation for Rex and Amanda living in the alt. Universe and their aging but not aging? I dont remember. Lastly, a couple of issues ago, I think it was Mark and his dad, they were floating around in space talking, how were they talking without Allen around? Thanks for the help guys.


Working out IS the only way to become stronger. Thragg is the strongest because he was trained his whole life to be so.

On Rex and Amanda, Remember how the flaxians aged super fast in our dimension? Beings from ours age super slowly in theirs. Rex calculated it as a few months of aging for every decade that went by. So thats how they got older but lived super long.

----------


## CyberCoyote

I definitely don't see the violence as shock and awe for the sake of itself. It's the WAY things would work and it's an inescapable aspect of the book. Robot is NOT being a typical safe villain, he's not 'capturing the good guys and imprisoning them in wild inescapable death traps', he's killing them because THAT is what you do if you really want to win. Rex would look Dr Doom or Lex Luthor,  laugh hysterically learning how they'd had their foes on the ropes and lost time and time again, then sigh and obliterate them.. permanently.

----------


## Link

> I don't think Nolan or another V told Mark that working out wasn't the way to go.  Nolan actually told him that he had to work out.  
> Conquest told Mark that his anger wouldn't make him stronger... he said ,"that's not how it works", I believe.
> Don't know the answer to the Rex and Amanda question.
> The Vs have technology they wear in their ear to talk in space.





> Working out IS the only way to become stronger. Thragg is the strongest because he was trained his whole life to be so.
> 
> On Rex and Amanda, Remember how the flaxians aged super fast in our dimension? Beings from ours age super slowly in theirs. Rex calculated it as a few months of aging for every decade that went by. So thats how they got older but lived super long.



Thanks for the answers guys, I appreciate the time you took to answer me.

----------


## Link

Well hopefully you guys begin enjoying the book again soon. Let's move this discuss forward. How do you guys think this arc will end? What will be the new direction? Do you think any old characters will return to help mark save the day?

----------


## Legato

> Well hopefully you guys begin enjoying the book again soon. Let's move this discuss forward. How do you guys think this arc will end? What will be the new direction? Do you think any old characters will return to help mark save the day?


I dont see Robot lasting in this arc. Actually I take that back. If the guy is as smart as he says then surely he's smart enough to set up a plan where he cloned another body and in the event he dies he would have his mind transport into his cloned body and remain under radar till the heat dies down.

As far as the rest go. There will definitely be a major shake up.

Despite the flaws this is the one series where I actually become invested in a crisis event. Helps that this comic makes it more story driven. It's not often I'd actually worry if a hero is going to come out of this alive

----------


## Link

> I dont see Robot lasting in this arc. Actually I take that back. If the guy is as smart as he says then surely he's smart enough to set up a plan where he cloned another body and in the event he dies he would have his mind transport into his cloned body and remain under radar till the heat dies down.
> 
> As far as the rest go. There will definitely be a major shake up.
> 
> Despite the flaws this is the one series where I actually become invested in a crisis event. Helps that this comic makes it more story driven. It's not often I'd actually worry if a hero is going to come out of this alive


I was thinking Robot may get away and escape somewhere in the universe? Either way he definitely has a contingency plan in place in the event he fails. As of now the books status que has totally changed. Cecil is dead so who is going to wrangle all the heroes together and send them on missions and stuff. I KNOW RIGHT?! I was thinking Mark would die and Oliver or would take his place.

----------


## Legato

> I was thinking Robot may get away and escape somewhere in the universe? Either way he definitely has a contingency plan in place in the event he fails. As of now the books status que has totally changed. Cecil is dead so who is going to wrangle all the heroes together and send them on missions and stuff. I KNOW RIGHT?! I was thinking *Mark would die* and Oliver or would take his place.


I would see that if not for the fact that there are still some loose ends Mark would need to finish. The stuff involving Anissa for one. I wouldn't mind if the series continued even if Mark dies. That would mean that nobody is safe, not even the star of the series. Although Oliver would need a major power up if he should take Mark's place.

I was also thinking maybe do a timeskip and have his kid put on the costume.

----------


## Randumbz

> I would see that if not for the fact that there are still some loose ends Mark would need to finish. The stuff involving Anissa for one. I wouldn't mind if the series continued even if Mark dies. That would mean that nobody is safe, not even the star of the series. Although Oliver would need a major power up if he should take Mark's place.
> 
> I was also thinking maybe do a timeskip and have his kid put on the costume.


Or maybe Oliver could be Invincible and Mark's kid could be his sidekick.

----------


## Quest Mar-Vell

> Cecil is dead so who is going to wrangle all the heroes together and send them on missions and stuff. I KNOW RIGHT?!


Brit and/or Donald will run the GDA(if its still around) after all this.

----------


## The Doctor

To be honest the violence in the arc is definitely where it ought to be. Rex is trying to take over swiftly. Apparently he has been working on all of this since he's come back from the Flaxan dimension. He probably did his own person psych profiles on who might possibly join his cause and who wouldn't. Found out who all his major threats to his take over where and immediately made a move on them as quickly as he could.

I only wonder who may possibly join his cause (maybe no one since the arc seems short). Also can't he teleport between dimensions like Angstrom Levy? Perhaps he meets up with his other self that's significantly stronger now.

----------


## capuga

> I dont see Robot lasting in this arc. Actually I take that back. If the guy is as smart as he says then surely he's smart enough to set up a plan where he cloned another body and in the event he dies he would have his mind transport into his cloned body and remain under radar till the heat dies down.


Robot doesn't know how to the mind transfer process. That is why he had to work with the Mauler twins when he moved from the deformed baby body to the Rex clone body.

----------


## capuga

> Or maybe Oliver could be Invincible and Mark's kid could be his sidekick.


I don't think Oliver is enough of a fan favorite (most people don't like him as far as I've seen on the message boards) to take over the title. It would have to be Mark and Eve's kid I think for the fans to be interested.

----------


## The Doctor

> Robot doesn't know how to the mind transfer process. That is why he had to work with the Mauler twins when he moved from the deformed baby body to the Rex clone body.


Idk he learns pretty quick do you think he might have learned the process? Plus theres a several month gap in the books recently he could have learned it then maybe?

----------


## Quest Mar-Vell

He was in the Flaxan dimension for 1000 years, he had plenty of time to figure it out.

----------


## Bluekey

> Idk he learns pretty quick do you think he might have learned the process? Plus theres a several month gap in the books recently he could have learned it then maybe?


He's copied the ability angstrom levi had, he copied dinosaurus bomb design, he partial copied sinclair's reanimen tech. The future him also had time travel tech. i'm sure he could copy the mauler's technique if he tried to.

----------


## The Doctor

> He's copied the ability angstrom levi had, he copied dinosaurus bomb design, he partial copied sinclair's reanimen tech. The future him also had time travel tech. i'm sure he could copy the mauler's technique if he tried to.


When did he copy Reanimen tech? I don't remember

----------


## Bluekey

> When did he copy Reanimen tech? I don't remember


The latest issue. I would post a scan if I could but sadly I am not that tech savy. The line goes like "I was able to incorporate DA sinclair's reanimen technology in the construction of my new drones". My guess is thats how he increased the strength of the drones, plus the new metal he made.

----------


## The Doctor

> The latest issue. I would post a scan if I could but sadly I am not that tech savy. The line goes like "I was able to incorporate DA sinclair's reanimen technology in the construction of my new drones". My guess is thats how he increased the strength of the drones, plus the new metal he made.


Oh sry missed that through the tears of all my favorite characters dying lol

I was wondering if Sinclair made Humans strong enough to at least put a good punch on Mark then how powerful should Mark Reanimen be? Then again they could be even weaker since the components simply made humans stronger, but not powerful enough tech to make the mark bodies stronger.

----------


## FN Spider-Man

I know it was a couple of pages ago about an Invincible TV show/movie/action figures/anything to help boost Invincible sales, Ottley was telling me that the only reason it hasn't been done is because he is seeking the deal he got with AMC and The Walking Dead. Any studio that has wanted to put Invincible in other media wants to dictate a lot of the control over the process and Kirkman appears to want to have a lot more say.

----------


## The Doctor

> I know it was a couple of pages ago about an Invincible TV show/movie/action figures/anything to help boost Invincible sales, Ottley was telling me that the only reason it hasn't been done is because he is seeking the deal he got with AMC and The Walking Dead. Any studio that has wanted to put Invincible in other media wants to dictate a lot of the control over the process and Kirkman appears to want to have a lot more say.


Yeah they wanted too much control and I agree with them for shooting that deal down.

----------


## bdog

> I know it was a couple of pages ago about an Invincible TV show/movie/action figures/anything to help boost Invincible sales, Ottley was telling me that the only reason it hasn't been done is because he is seeking the deal he got with AMC and The Walking Dead. Any studio that has wanted to put Invincible in other media wants to dictate a lot of the control over the process and Kirkman appears to want to have a lot more say.


Didn't they sign a deal in 2005 with Paramount, with Rob slated to write the screenplay? 

Also, I could definitely see this being a TV show a la Smallville, but when they'd have to get it on Showtime or HBO to showcase the violence and gore.

----------


## capuga

> Didn't they sign a deal in 2005 with Paramount, with Rob slated to write the screenplay? 
> 
> Also, I could definitely see this being a TV show a la Smallville, but when they'd have to get it on Showtime or HBO to showcase the violence and gore.


I agree that Smallville could be a good template for Invincible (the series is mostly a violent soap opera after all, which is what Smallville did well). I don't know that a cable network would be necessary. The gore would need to be toned down a bit, but they could still keep a lot of the violence (Arrow is fairly violent for example).

And Kirkman goes by Robert - the joke early in the series where William gets irritated by people insisting on shortening his name to Will or Bill is based on Kirkman's own feelings from what I've seen in interviews.  :Smile:

----------


## bdog

> I agree that Smallville could be a good template for Invincible (the series is mostly a violent soap opera after all, which is what Smallville did well). I don't know that a cable network would be necessary. The gore would need to be toned down a bit, but they could still keep a lot of the violence (Arrow is fairly violent for example).
> 
> And Kirkman goes by Robert - the joke early in the series where William gets irritated by people insisting on shortening his name to Will or Bill is based on Kirkman's own feelings from what I've seen in interviews.


Oh my god I never knew that haha, and I used "Rob"...if I didn't know better....Kirkman is that you?

----------


## FN Spider-Man

> Didn't they sign a deal in 2005 with Paramount, with Rob slated to write the screenplay? 
> 
> Also, I could definitely see this being a TV show a la Smallville, but when they'd have to get it on Showtime or HBO to showcase the violence and gore.


There was a movie deal but the way Ottley made it sound was that even if Kirkman was writing the screenplay, a lot of the other aspects were taken out of there hands like director and what-not.

----------


## bdog

> There was a movie deal but the way Ottley made it sound was that even if Kirkman was writing the screenplay, a lot of the other aspects were taken out of there hands like director and what-not.


Honestly if that's the case the television show would be the best route, that way it could follow an issue by issue type format. However, the movie could be great I'd kill for someone like Edgar Wright to direct it.

----------


## joshuastar

> Honestly if that's the case the television show would be the best route, that way it could follow an issue by issue type format. However, the movie could be great I'd kill for someone like Edgar Wright to direct it.


if Kirkman had his way, I think he'd make the show as different from the comics as the WD show.

----------


## General Nerditry

Man, I'm a little late to the party, but holy crap.  Phenomenal issue.  I don't know what the complainers are talking about.  This issue was HOT.  Just the right level of violence; not gratuitous at all, and not watered down and fake feeling.  I'm afraid for some major characters.  Might be the end for at least one of Nolan/Debbie/Eve...heck, maybe even Mark.  

And yeah, I'd love an Invinible animated show.  Maybe a Netflix/Hulu/Amazon-exclusive?

----------


## RobertMacQuarrie1

> And Kirkman goes by Robert - the joke early in the series where William gets irritated by people insisting on shortening his name to Will or Bill is based on Kirkman's own feelings from what I've seen in interviews.


And it is a pain I know all too well.

----------


## Legato

> Man, I'm a little late to the party, but holy crap.  Phenomenal issue.  I don't know what the complainers are talking about.  This issue was HOT.  Just the right level of violence; not gratuitous at all, and not watered down and fake feeling.  I'm afraid for some major characters.  Might be the end for at least one of Nolan/Debbie/Eve...heck, maybe even Mark.  
> 
> And yeah, I'd love an Invinible animated show.  Maybe a Netflix/Hulu/Amazon-exclusive?


IMHO if there was anything I felt was pure shock value it was Issue 110. This one actually flows with the story.

----------


## Link

Does anyone know if Image has plans to release Invincible in trades digitally? I checked amazon and haven't found anything. I even emailed Image and didn't get a reply.

----------


## capuga

> Does anyone know if Image has plans to release Invincible in trades digitally? I checked amazon and haven't found anything. I even emailed Image and didn't get a reply.


They should be available via comixology. Not sure about the other platforms.

----------


## Mahes

> Does anyone know if Image has plans to release Invincible in trades digitally? I checked amazon and haven't found anything. I even emailed Image and didn't get a reply.


I've seen some available digitally from Amazon on my kindle.

----------


## Link

Oh booo..I don't really like Comixology. I like buying digital comics straight through amazons store so it sits on my amazon cloud and I could put the comics on anything I'd like in the future without the need of a specific app you know?

----------


## General Nerditry

> IMHO if there was anything I felt was pure shock value it was Issue 110. This one actually flows with the story.


Yeah, I agree with this.  110 was probably the strangest issue of the series TBH.

----------


## capuga

> Oh booo..I don't really like Comixology. I like buying digital comics straight through amazons store so it sits on my amazon cloud and I could put the comics on anything I'd like in the future without the need of a specific app you know?


Looks like you should be able to get Invincible DRM free from comixology now (or in the near future):

http://multiversitycomics.com/news/c...ics-for-users/

----------


## Hero

All my Image stuff showed up as downloadable yesterday.

----------


## Legato

> Yeah, I agree with this.  110 was probably the strangest issue of the series TBH.


It felt like a bad Invincible fanfic in comicbook form tbh.

----------


## Dorktron

So, I just powered through 79 issues of Invincible in about 3 weeks. I am almost finished with Compendium 2. I am loving this series! I may take a short break once I finish this Compendium to read some other Image series, but I am definitely a fan of this book.

----------


## Link

> So, I just powered through 79 issues of Invincible in about 3 weeks. I am almost finished with Compendium 2. I am loving this series! I may take a short break once I finish this Compendium to read some other Image series, but I am definitely a fan of this book.


GLAD TO HEAR IT!! I did the same thing when I first got into this series. I started reading single issues with issue 98, I anxiously await each new issue.

----------


## General Nerditry

It might be almost time for a series reread which I like to do every so many years.  I may wait until the current arc is over, or maybe I will catch up while we wait to lend impact. Hmm..so many choices...

----------


## Celestin

Spoilers for the 113th issue.

Anissa meeting with Mark was really uncomfortable. Before the 111th issue she was one of my favorite side characters, but now I just want Invincible to finally deal with her instead of waiting for her next move.

And what are the chances that Eve may guess what happened to Mark? Not details, but if she was trying to figure out what could cause his reaction to her touch, this kind of event would probably be on the top of the list. She would probably quickly dismiss this option because of how powerful is Mark, but then all she needs to realize that this could happen is to be close to him when he's around Anissa. And then she would probably try to kill her which would be a twist compared to what others predict may happen.

Any prediction for the next issue? I suppose it will be the end for Robot's plans, but I expect a twist to it instead of simply having Invincible or Monster Girl kill him.

----------


## capuga

Really good issue. Was surprised by the pacing though. I actually thought it was well paced, but was expecting much more progression since the story arc ends next issue. Seems like 114 is going to have to be jammed packed. Couple of thoughts:

*spoilers:*
- Absolutely loved the Brit Jr scene. Made me smile and was nice to see Kirkman balance the darkness of the last couple of issues with some humor and touching character moments in this issue.

- Not surprised to see DA Sinclair working with Robot. I always figured he'd either A) see things from Robot's point of view B) not have such strong morals that he would risk his life to oppose Robot, or C) be excited at the thought of the science he could experiment with if Robot had free rein. Not sure which persuaded him but it makes sense.

- The big question is whether the Viltrumites will "sign a treaty" with Robot. Robot actually makes good points, according to the Viltrumite plan of long term repopulation, they have no real reason to interfere with what Robot is doing. I bet if Thragg was still in charge he wouldn't even think about fighting Robot, it's really just Nolan's connection to Earth and Mark that would change that. And I think if he does fight Robot and go against the way they've previously handled Earth threats, that we will see the Viltrumites end up playing a larger role in Earth's affairs from here on out.

- Doc Seismic - alive or dead? I'm guessing alive since they just went through the trouble to give him a transformation and set him up as a long term villain for the future.

- Shouldn't surprise anyone that I enjoy the Mark and Eve developments this issue. I'll continue to argue that Eve made good, understandable points when she dumped Mark. That said, this is more how I would expect her character to react to things. A little surprised that they went so quickly from her breakup speech to her pretty much reconciling with Mark just a couple issues later. Cute scene with the baby, wonder what her name is.

- If Robot is smart he will leave his actual body in one of the moon bases. Those things are preventing the world from flooding again so I would imagine the heroes wouldn't want to attack him there and risk destroying the base. Wonder how Mark will be able to beat him. Of course, you never know, maybe he won't and he'll have to make peace with Robot and allow him to rule.
*end of spoilers*

Really appreciated how this issue was just more carnage but gave us some humor and character interaction. Art was predictably excellent, nice job all around by the Invincible team. Not sure how they will wrap things up in one issue though.

----------


## capuga

> Spoilers for the 113th issue.
> 
> Anissa meeting with Mark was really uncomfortable. Before the 111th issue she was one of my favorite side characters, but now I just want Invincible to finally deal with her instead of waiting for her next move.


*spoilers:*
Yeah, she is super creepy now. I get the taking what you want mentality and it being a cultural thing. But she seems completely clueless as to how upset Mark is and continuing to treat it like fun and games to him is creepy.

Thought Kirkman did a nice job continuing that plot. He promised it would continue to affect Mark and, for this issue at least, he is true to his word. We see Mark is clearly jittery when Eve touches him and not in a good frame of mind overall.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Celestin

> Not sure how they will wrap things up in one issue though.


Maybe they will go for anticlimactic ending with Best Tiger suddenly appearing and killing Robot. Or he will become the ruler of the world for dozen issues though I'm not sure how they would convince Mark to agree to it.

----------


## capuga

> Maybe they will go for anticlimactic ending with Best Tiger suddenly appearing and killing Robot. Or he will become the ruler of the world for dozen issues though I'm not sure how they would convince Mark to agree to it.


Maybe if Robot agrees to let him and his family live? If Mark isn't sure he can defeat Robot while keeping his family safe he might agree to a truce.

My guess/theory: The Viltrumites do not take up Robot on his truce offer. Mark and the Viltrumites take down Robot. This leads to the general public finding out about the Viltrumite presence and Nolan realizing that there is no point in continuing to stay neutral in Earth's affairs. With Cecil gone there isn't much human leadership and the Viltrumites take a more proactive role in protecting and running Earth.

----------


## Celestin

> My guess/theory: The Viltrumites do not take up Robot on his truce offer. Mark and the Viltrumites take down Robot. This leads to the general public finding out about the Viltrumite presence and Nolan realizing that there is no point in continuing to stay neutral in Earth's affairs. With Cecil gone there isn't much human leadership and the Viltrumites take a more proactive role in protecting and running Earth.


Could happen. Do you expect them to deal with Robot for good though? If Monster Girl is not back in action I would expect him to escape this time and then have another confrontation between them in the future. Maybe one involving her son in it too.

----------


## capuga

> Could happen. Do you expect them to deal with Robot for good though? If Monster Girl is not back in action I would expect him to escape this time and then have another confrontation between them in the future. Maybe one involving her son in it too.


I'm not sure if I think Robot will die or not. My guess would be not, he does have dimension hopping tech now so he could escape. I think death or escape are the two possibilities - I don't think the heroes would try to imprison him. He's too dangerous to contain and they will probably be too pissed anyway. And I really thought Monster Girl's son Monax would play a role in this before the story arc started, surprised we haven't seen him yet. And it seems like there might be too much to do next issue to squeeze him in as well.

----------


## Link

I read this issue last night. Like always, great issue. Glad to see Eve and Mark starting to patch things up an that his daughter was ok. It's going to be really interesting to see this all wrap up.

----------


## Legato

> *spoilers:*
> Yeah, she is super creepy now. I get the taking what you want mentality and it being a cultural thing. But she seems completely clueless as to how upset Mark is and continuing to treat it like fun and games to him is creepy.
> 
> Thought Kirkman did a nice job continuing that plot. He promised it would continue to affect Mark and, for this issue at least, he is true to his word. We see Mark is clearly jittery when Eve touches him and not in a good frame of mind overall.
> *end of spoilers*


I'm just glad they didn't go with the do it and drop it scenario.

Regardless of how messed up the angle is it does provide a where are they going to take this scenario. It still feels like a bad story from Marvel though

----------


## Scott M Davis

I just started reading it, and I feel this newest issue, has made it worth reading.

----------


## Link

> I just started reading it, and I feel this newest issue, has made it worth reading.


Just started reading the series?

----------


## General Nerditry

So, wait, you only think the last issue is the one that made the series worthwhile?  Really?  Wow.

----------


## Celestin

Spoiler for november 2014 solicits.

*spoilers:*
The 117th issue's description and cover suggest that Viltrumites may reach an agreement with Robot and Mark decides to leave Earth.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## capuga

> Spoiler for november 2014 solicits.
> 
> *spoilers:*
> The 117th issue's description and cover suggest that Viltrumites may reach an agreement with Robot and Mark decides to leave Earth.
> *end of spoilers*


*spoilers:*
Yep, Sure looks like Mark and Eve are not near Earth. I think the most likely cause of this is either:

1. Robot wins (possible but I'm saying less likely based on the 114 cover) OR
2. Mark becomes estranged from the Viltrumites (this one is my guess). Likely because either they agree to team up with Robot, they take over Earth themselves, or because Mark wants to get away from Anissa.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Legato

I say both

----------


## Jim Purcell

> Spoiler for november 2014 solicits.
> 
> *spoilers:*
> The 117th issue's description and cover suggest that Viltrumites may reach an agreement with Robot and Mark decides to leave Earth.
> *end of spoilers*


Yeah I saw that and the first thing I thought was

*spoilers:*
Robot Wins
*end of spoilers*

Which leaves...

*spoilers:*
... Earth conquered. So Mark & Family head to the stars to find safety, find allies, have space adventures, and let their kid grow up
*end of spoilers*

Heck of a status quo change if so. I'd down.

----------


## General Nerditry

Wow, that's crazy.  I'm thinking you guys are right, but will there be a Kirkman twist that none of us saw coming?

----------


## capuga

> Heck of a status quo change if so. I'd down.


I wonder if we'll split time between Earth and space if this happens or just completely move away from the Earth storylines.

----------


## Jim Purcell

> I wonder if we'll split time between Earth and space if this happens or just completely move away from the Earth storylines.


I'd actually like to avoid Earth entirely. For like a year minimum. So that when Mark inevitably returns to make things right, things are radically different.




> Wow, that's crazy.  I'm thinking you guys are right, but will there be a Kirkman twist that none of us saw coming?


Well the twist would be

*spoilers:*
The Bad Guy Wins
*end of spoilers*

----------


## capuga

> I'd actually like to avoid Earth entirely. For like a year minimum. So that when Mark inevitably returns to make things right, things are radically different.


That could be interesting. Who would Mark come back with as allies? The Coalition of Planets with Allen? Oliver? Battle Beast? Completely new and strange aliens? Would be kinda funny if they end up on Talescria with Allen. Almost like Mark and Nolan are taking turns living there after being "exiled" from Earth.

----------


## Legato

Would it kinda make him look like a quitter though?

----------


## JayBee

So, I have always picked up Invincible in trade format rather than monthly issues despite it being my favorite comic book series. I have always saved my favorite series Invincible, Fables, The Walking dead, Y: the last man, and others until I can get more of a story from them but it has come to the point where I feel as though I am missing out a bit on whats current and I feel part of being interested in comics is being on top of what is current. Am I alone is saving Invincible for trade? What does everyone think about the trade VS monthly issue divide?

----------


## capuga

> Would it kinda make him look like a quitter though?


I don't think so. It's not like he can personally take on Robot and all the remaining Viltrumites. Plus he has a daughter to think about and protect now.

----------


## Legato

> So, I have always picked up Invincible in trade format rather than monthly issues despite it being my favorite comic book series. I have always saved my favorite series Invincible, Fables, The Walking dead, Y: the last man, and others until I can get more of a story from them but it has come to the point where I feel as though I am missing out a bit on whats current and I feel part of being interested in comics is being on top of what is current. Am I alone is saving Invincible for trade? What does everyone think about the trade VS monthly issue divide?


I've pretty much reached that point. Primarily because the trades, especially the hardcovers, carry some nifty extra features

----------


## capuga

> So, I have always picked up Invincible in trade format rather than monthly issues despite it being my favorite comic book series. I have always saved my favorite series Invincible, Fables, The Walking dead, Y: the last man, and others until I can get more of a story from them but it has come to the point where I feel as though I am missing out a bit on whats current and I feel part of being interested in comics is being on top of what is current. Am I alone is saving Invincible for trade? What does everyone think about the trade VS monthly issue divide?


I love this series too much to read it in trade. There is no way I'd be able to know that I could read more of the story right away but not go and read it.

----------


## Legato

> I don't think so. It's not like he can personally take on Robot and all the remaining Viltrumites. Plus he has a daughter to think about and protect now.


True. Which actually raises one little nagging thing I've noticed. It seems like Invincible or Nolan, due to their alien heritage, is the only heroes capable of saving the world while the other heroes are pretty much fodder for some ultra powerful villain. Well everyone except Eve who is capable of holding her own but still.

----------


## capuga

> True. Which actually raises one little nagging thing I've noticed. It seems like Invincible or Nolan, due to their alien heritage, is the only heroes capable of saving the world while the other heroes are pretty much fodder for some ultra powerful villain. Well everyone except Eve who is capable of holding her own but still.


This is kinda true. The power level difference between the Viltrumites and the other heroes is pretty significant. So any villain that can hold their own with them is way too powerful for anyone else to handle.

----------


## Legato

> This is kinda true. The power level difference between the Viltrumites and the other heroes is pretty significant. So any villain that can hold their own with them is way too powerful for anyone else to handle.


Which could pose a risk of creating a problem such as, how can one be invested in the heroes since they're nothing but cannon fodder to a powerful threat that only Mark and Nolan must defeat? It's like DBZ where only members of Goku's race are capable of handling the key level threats. I mean they spent so much building them up in Invincible Universe only for them to be swatted down like nothing in the Robot Arc

----------


## Jim Purcell

> Would it kinda make him look like a quitter though?


Oh most definitely. Just something else he'll have to overcome.

----------


## General Nerditry

> Well the twist would be
> 
> *spoilers:*
> The Bad Guy Wins
> *end of spoilers*


That's not really what I mean.  Kirkman's twists are usually way out of left field and almost nobody sees them coming.  This is what the covers have suggested and a number of folks have speculated.  Typically Kirkman doesn't do stuff that is this easily predictable, so I'm just wondering if he goes somewhere else entirely, and if so, what it could possibly be.  




> I love this series too much to read it in trade. There is no way I'd be able to know that I could read more of the story right away but not go and read it.


Oh, yeah.  I started as trades but switched to monthly.  I need my fix as soon as I can get it even if it's not enough of a dose to be totally satisfied.  




> Which could pose a risk of creating a problem such as, how can one be invested in the heroes since they're nothing but cannon fodder to a powerful threat that only Mark and Nolan must defeat? It's like DBZ where only members of Goku's race are capable of handling the key level threats. I mean they spent so much building them up in Invincible Universe only for them to be swatted down like nothing in the Robot Arc


Yeah, it's a tricky thing.  It also seemed a little rushed, too, like an afterthought.  It makes sense, and I'm sure Robot would have been prepared enough to take most of them out, plus they were taken unawares.

----------


## Legato

> Oh most definitely. Just something else he'll have to overcome.


Now I can understand the reasons behind it but it's going to be one of those moments one ask themselves will Mark turn tail and abandon Earth when the going gets tough?

This could open a interesting story possibility. I can see some of the heroes resenting him for leaving Earth when they needed him. Wouldn't you given all the crap Robot has done?

----------


## Legato

[QUOTE=impulseucf;439298.  

Yeah, it's a tricky thing.  It also seemed a little rushed, too, like an afterthought.  It makes sense, and I'm sure Robot would have been prepared enough to take most of them out, plus they were taken unawares.[/QUOTE]

The heroes are in desperate need of an upgrade when this is over. Especially when a serious threat happens.

----------


## Jim Purcell

> I can see some of the heroes resenting him for leaving Earth when they needed him. Wouldn't you given all the crap Robot has done?


Especially with a new born!

----------


## LK3185

Just caught up with invincible and re-registered because of it. I love this comic so much. The violence is brutal but its to be expected and it works right now. I'm so glad Monster girl is still alive, one of my favorites. I imagine that Mark and Eve's baby girl will be a badass in no time.

----------


## Celestin

> I imagine that Mark and Eve's baby girl will be a badass in no time.


That made me consider a possibility of a time-skip to quicken her grown. Mark leaves Earth, we have few issues of his adventures in space and then after few years he for some reason returns to his home planet, now completely transformed by Robot.

----------


## tombo

I've just started reading Invincible, I'm just starting the 3rd ultimate collection.  It's definitely the best thing I've read for years.  So glad it exists.   My biggest wtf moment so far I would say was the issue that opened in the alternate universe where Mark and his Dad did rule the earth.

----------


## Prime

I smell suicide somewhere in the future.

----------


## wwise03

I haven't read an Invincible book since issue 96.  I intend to catch up over the weekend...but I was looking through some of my old Invincible books and realized that I really miss Amber.  Whatever happened to her?  I would like to see her back and get a little love triangle going on ala Peter, Gwen, and MJ or Archie, Bettie, and Veronica.

----------


## capuga

> I haven't read an Invincible book since issue 96.  I intend to catch up over the weekend...but I was looking through some of my old Invincible books and realized that I really miss Amber.  Whatever happened to her?  I would like to see her back and get a little love triangle going on ala Peter, Gwen, and MJ or Archie, Bettie, and Veronica.


She's still alive and dating Gary. You'll see a glimpse of her in issue 100. I don't think it's a spoiler to say that in the letter column for yesterday's issue 114, she was on the list of old characters that Kirkman said he has no current plans to bring into the story.

----------


## capuga

Issue 114 out now!!!

I still not sure how I feel about it. 

*spoilers:*
Was hoping for some explosive vengeance but this actually seems like the more likely conclusion and I like the possibilities it sets up for future stories. So mostly good, I just hope Robot gets what's coming to him eventually (doesn't have to be death but some kind of major consequences). Some quick thoughts:

- Was very happy to see Mark and Eve back on the same page again.

- Robot came off much more like I originally expected this issue: Claiming to do everything for the overall good of the world and not wanting to kill anyone. But at this point I just don't buy it. He could have worked with Cecil to implement his changes. He went after Brit and The Immortal in their homes and put their kids lives at risk. Tearing Eve's leg off was unnecessarily cruel. Killing non-threats like the Elephant were not needed. He could have captured everyone like he did this issue but he seems to be a little more evil than he likes to believe of himself.

- The last few pages with Robot's flashbacks were effective for me. Seems like not everyone is all that interested in Robot but I've always liked the character and thought he was one of the cooler and better fleshed out supporting cast members. Those scenes just reminded me of that history and why I liked him so much.
*end of spoilers*

Actually not that excited about the Battle Beast issue. He's always been a bit one note comic relief for me. I'm curious about Thragg but I'd rather follow up with the main cast and see the fall out of this issue. Hopefully it turns out to be awesome though.

----------


## wwise03

> She's still alive and dating Gary. You'll see a glimpse of her in issue 100. I don't think it's a spoiler to say that in the letter column for yesterday's issue 114, she was on the list of old characters that Kirkman said he has no current plans to bring into the story.


Well bummer! Lol. Since I've heard the rumors that capuga is really Robert Kirkman, I ask you capuga, what is the long term status of this series? I jumped into late and haven't had anywhere near enough of it yet. We aren't in any danger of losing it, are we?

----------


## capuga

> Well bummer! Lol. Since I've heard the rumors that capuga is really Robert Kirkman, I ask you capuga, what is the long term status of this series? I jumped into late and haven't had anywhere near enough of it yet. We aren't in any danger of losing it, are we?


Ha, I wish I was Kirkman so I wouldn't have to wait to find out what happens next  :Wink:  There is no indication the series is in danger of being cancelled, if that is what you're asking. It has sold virtually the same numbers for years (which I've seen in various interviews pays Ottley better then working for the big 2) and does well in trade so money shouldn't be an issue.

----------


## Celestin

> Actually not that excited about the Battle Beast issue. He's always been a bit one note comic relief for me. I'm curious about Thragg but I'd rather follow up with the main cast and see the fall out of this issue. Hopefully it turns out to be awesome though.


It could be just a break from main events, but I expect some surprised that will affect the future of _Invincible_ in big ways.

As for this issue, it wasn't very surprising turn of events. Even without spoilerish covers, Robot is too big character and now villain to be quickly dealt with without a proper build up. I expect 10 to 20 issues of him "ruling" Earth and maybe even a time skip. Then a rebellion that may end with Viltrumites officially making Earth a part of their empire.

----------


## Link

I just finished reading the latest issue...wow...robot...dam dude. Going into the future this is going to be really crazy stuff. I wanted something similar to happen at Marvel during the Secret Invasion event, I wanted the skrulls to win and the heroes to have an underground rebellion but alas that didn't happen. 

*edit* Oh and any one hear of Invincible universe coming back? Or another title taking its place yet?

----------


## Prime

Do you think Robot might commit suicide in the near future? I don't know why....but I just got those kinds of vibes on the last pages.

----------


## General Nerditry

Hmm. It happened exactly as you fine folks predicted.  That's strange because Kirkman is usually fairy unpredictable.  I don't think I'm disappointed, though, so long as it leads to interesting things and Robot eventually gets his comeuppance.

----------


## Legato

> I just finished reading the latest issue...wow...robot...dam dude. Going into the future this is going to be really crazy stuff. I wanted something similar to happen at Marvel during the Secret Invasion event, I wanted the skrulls to win and the heroes to have an underground rebellion but alas that didn't happen. 
> 
> *edit* Oh and any one hear of Invincible universe coming back? Or another title taking its place yet?


This reminds me of one of the times Doctor Doom had succeeded in taking over the world. Then he got bored and gave it up. I think that is going to happen here.

----------


## The Doctor

Wish this title wasn't falling behind all the sudden. Is this unusual?

----------


## JaggedFel

Meh pretty standard for Image

----------


## capuga

> Meh pretty standard for Image


Image is a collection of creator owned comics so there is no real standard for the company as a whole. Lateness falls upon the individual creators. That said, this kind of delay has happened before for Invincible but has not been the norm for several years. They have long since quit being a once every 4 weeks book, but it was coming out regularly every 5-6 weeks for a long time. Hope they will get back on track. Issue 115 will be out next Wednesday 11/19.

----------


## wwise03

> Image is a collection of creator owned comics so there is no real standard for the company as a whole. Lateness falls upon the individual creators. That said, this kind of delay has happened before for Invincible but has not been the norm for several years. They have long since quit being a once every 4 weeks book, but it was coming out regularly every 5-6 weeks for a long time. Hope they will get back on track. Issue 115 will be out next Wednesday 11/19.


My understanding is the colorist left the title which in turn caused the delay. Is that your understanding capuga?

----------


## capuga

> My understanding is the colorist left the title which in turn caused the delay. Is that your understanding capuga?


They did get a new colorist, which may have been a partial factor, but I'd guess there were other factors as well, though I'm not privy to all the background stuff.

----------


## JaggedFel

> Image is a collection of creator owned comics so there is no real standard for the company as a whole. Lateness falls upon the individual creators. That said, this kind of delay has happened before for Invincible but has not been the norm for several years. They have long since quit being a once every 4 weeks book, but it was coming out regularly every 5-6 weeks for a long time. Hope they will get back on track. Issue 115 will be out next Wednesday 11/19.


Lol i know how image works I am just saying u get used to unexpected gap months and delays it if u read enough image. Its not Marvel or DC where things are pretty much always on the dot.

----------


## DrCosmic

> I just finished reading the latest issue...wow...robot...dam dude. Going into the future this is going to be really crazy stuff. I wanted something similar to happen at Marvel during the Secret Invasion event, I wanted the skrulls to win and the heroes to have an underground rebellion but alas that didn't happen.


Dude... I just finished TPB 20 and this blew. my. miiiiyunduh!

What's dumb insane is that "Rex" is all of a sudden an ersatz Lex Luthor (III?) to Mark's Superman modernization, and it was done so cleanly and so completely you can't help but wonder if this was the way it was planned from the beginning. The deaths totally threw me. 

The rape storyline is crazy. It's not creepy, it's just plain old messed up, kinda like ripping someone's leg off or slitting their throat and stomping their face in.

I can understand how some of the hardcore fans predicted this, but I would never have guessed they'd actually go through with it and just off people's favorites and just totally derail Earth, y'know? Craaaziness.

----------


## capuga

Issue 115 out today!!!

On vacation this week so I had to go out to a comic store just to pick this up because I didn't want to wait until I got home on Sunday.

Solid issue, though I'm still waiting for a worthy follow up to match the epic-ness of the first Mark vs Conquest fight. This didn't have enough actual battle. Couple quick thoughts:

*spoilers:*
- Enjoyed Battle Beast more this issue than I ever have. He's true to his desire to find a worthy opponent and his anger at his girlfriend for releasing the Rognarr was perfectly in character. Still, cutting your stomach open to even the playing field is pretty hardcore.
- The Rognarr strategy was actually pretty clever. Nice to see Allen had a backup plan to just sending Battle Beast who wasn't even a challenge the first time they fought.
- Was surprised that Battle Beast was even able to harm Thragg as much as he did considering how easily their first fight ended. Still didn't do much other than the one bite.
- A little surprised at Thragg making babies with the bug planet. Not because it doesn't make sense (it does) but because so many on the forums predicted it and usually the predictions aren't as close to what actually happens.
- Thought the new colorist did a good job. Looked nice and didn't seem like a drastic change. Rauch's first issue was really the only one that the color change stood out to me. Took a while to get used to his tones.
*end of spoilers*

Hope to get a little more out of the Thragg and Battle Beast fight and looking forward to getting back to Earth and the Graysons. Hoping they are able to get back on track with the schedule (noticed the ad for the next issue says on sale in January and not next month   :Frown:  ). Just glad to have a new issue of my favorite comic out again.

----------


## Prime

Why'd it take so long to come out?

----------


## Jack00

I don't get Thragg's power level. He seems to be either the badest mother fucker there is or just a normal vultrumite at times. Dinosaurus who's on par with Mark broke his claws on him (Thragg) when he tried to hit him (don't know what issue it was, when Mark was being healed after the Conquest fight I think) and now he gets gutted by a couple of rognarrs ? :s I don't get it...
I really wanted to see a "clean" fight between him and Battlebeast, I waited for it ever since Allen asked BB to hunt Thragg. Disappointed :/

----------


## capuga

> I don't get Thragg's power level. He seems to be either the badest mother fucker there is or just a normal vultrumite at times. Dinosaurus who's on par with Mark broke his claws on him (Thragg) when he tried to hit him (don't know what issue it was, when Mark was being healed after the Conquest fight I think) and now he gets gutted by a couple of rognarrs ? :s I don't get it...
> I really wanted to see a "clean" fight between him and Battlebeast, I waited for it ever since Allen asked BB to hunt Thragg. Disappointed :/


Rognarrs have consistently been shown to be easily able to damage Viltrumites. Heavy hitters like Nolan and Allen were barely able to escape them when they were groggy from being thawed after being frozen. They easily killed each Viltrumite they came into contact with during the Viltrumite War. Him being injured by a group of them wasn't surprising.

----------


## Bluekey

> I don't get Thragg's power level. He seems to be either the badest mother fucker there is or just a normal vultrumite at times. Dinosaurus who's on par with Mark broke his claws on him (Thragg) when he tried to hit him (don't know what issue it was, when Mark was being healed after the Conquest fight I think) and now he gets gutted by a couple of rognarrs ? :s I don't get it...
> I really wanted to see a "clean" fight between him and Battlebeast, I waited for it ever since Allen asked BB to hunt Thragg. Disappointed :/


Ragnar have been said to eat viltrumites alive. When the get used againsts Thragg and his forces at Viltrum. Thragg says "Evade. don't try to fight them, they are to strong."
They may actually be the strongest thing in the Invincible universe.

----------


## The Doctor

Read! Really good though I'm worried about Battle Beast. Have we seen him since he got his neck broke because I really can't remember it's been a while since I've read it?

Also I believe someone called him doing what was happening on that last page a while ago.

Oh yeah and big props to the new colorist I actually really like the way it looks a lot.

----------


## capuga

> Read! Really good though I'm worried about Battle Beast. Have we seen him since he got his neck broke because I really can't remember it's been a while since I've read it?


I believe the only time we've seen him since then was when Allen told him to go after Thragg in issue 106.

----------


## Link

ugh! It was so good to read a new invincible issue! Although I wish the fight lasted a bit longer I still thoroughly enjoyed this issue.

----------


## chongjasmine

I just started reading invincible and really like it.

----------


## Shaggy

So I would like to figure out all the connected titles.

Tell me if I'm missing any

Invincible
Invincible Universe
Guarding the Globe 
Tech Jacket 
Atom Eve
Atom Eve & Rex Splode
Brit
Astounding Wolf-Man
Science Dog
Capes
The Pact
SuperPatriot - America's Fighting Force
SuperPatriot - War on Terror

----------


## capuga

> So I would like to figure out all the connected titles.
> 
> Tell me if I'm missing any
> 
> Invincible
> Invincible Universe
> Guarding the Globe 
> Tech Jacket 
> Atom Eve
> ...


Science Dog is not really an Invincible universe title. The book is set in it's own universe, he's just a fictional character in Invincible. I think you have all of them that are actually in continuity. The only other one I would recommend is The Tick #100. It isn't in continuity but Invincible has a big guest starring role and it is a fun read. Invincible also has a large guest starring role in the Dynamo 5: Sins of the Father mini (not in continuity) and pops up occasionally in Savage Dragon (not in continuity).

----------


## Shaggy

Thanks. Dynamo 5 & Noble Causes are already on my to-read list.

----------


## Michael P

Best Tiger didn't die during last year's slaughterfest, did he?

----------


## capuga

> Best Tiger didn't die during last year's slaughterfest, did he?


No, he is still at large (wasn't captured either).

----------


## Ragdoll

Did anyone here read Tech Jacket #7. That final page was amazing, I was peeved when I turned the page to find it was the last one.

----------


## capuga

Issue 116 out today!!!

Well, I loved the issue. A perfect end cap to the Robot takes over arc which moves all the story lines forward and manages to still be interesting read by itself even without any action and being an "in between arcs" type of issue. Quick thoughts:

*spoilers:*
1. The art was really excellent this issue. The scenes with William recapping and Robot's action in the background was perfect. The Thragg vs Battle Beast spreads were impressive with a ton of detail.
2. I know most everyone here is going to disagree with me, but I love this new colorist. No offense (honestly) to Rauch, who I think is talented and I know he's a fan and I hate to see people lose jobs, but the new guy's style fits the book much better. It's much more reminiscent of most of the book's history with Crabtree and FCO than Rauch's style.
3. Robot has no shame at all. Showing up to the funeral of people you murdered is a big, bold dick move.
4. Anissa also has no shame. She clearly isn't able to see things from Mark's point of view and how her actions are inappropriate. Different cultures I guess but it also makes her seem kind of stupid. Would like to see that come to a head with a full out brawl and Mark tearing her head off. Doubt that will happen though, much more likely we see her pregnant to inject drama into the Mark and Eve family.
5. Weird to see Nolan referring to humans as "lesser beings" again. Thought he had come around to respecting humans and not thinking highly of his own people. I like him trying to add some humanity to his people as emperor but the lesser being comment really seemed out of character for the new and improved Nolan we've seen since the bug planet.
6. I didn't think I'd like the series set in space and not seeing what is happening on Earth, but I have to admit that I'm now excited to get some sci-fi alien adventures.
*end of spoilers*

Hoping the next issues hit their solicitation dates so I don't have to go long without my Invincible fix.

----------


## Ragdoll

> Anissa also has no shame.


Is it bad if I have an Anissa fetish now? The moment she said "I might need to move up our next appointment" or something like that, my eyes almost popped out of my skull from HNG. My life is incomplete without a sexy alien rapist trying to break up my happy family.

----------


## Living Silver

> So I would like to figure out all the connected titles.
> 
> Tell me if I'm missing any
> 
> Invincible
> Invincible Universe
> Guarding the Globe 
> Tech Jacket 
> Atom Eve
> ...


The two SuperPatriot books are actually part of the Savage Dragon universe, but seeing as how the SDU overlaps with the Invincible Universe in a lot of ways, those books might as well happen in both.




> Issue 116 out today!!!
> 
> Well, I loved the issue. A perfect end cap to the Robot takes over arc which moves all the story lines forward and manages to still be interesting read by itself even without any action and being an "in between arcs" type of issue. Quick thoughts:
> 
> *spoilers:*
> 1. The art was really excellent this issue. The scenes with William recapping and Robot's action in the background was perfect. The Thragg vs Battle Beast spreads were impressive with a ton of detail.
> 2. I know most everyone here is going to disagree with me, but I love this new colorist. No offense (honestly) to Rauch, who I think is talented and I know he's a fan and I hate to see people lose jobs, but the new guy's style fits the book much better. It's much more reminiscent of most of the book's history with Crabtree and FCO than Rauch's style.
> 3. Robot has no shame at all. Showing up to the funeral of people you murdered is a big, bold dick move.
> 4. Anissa also has no shame. She clearly isn't able to see things from Mark's point of view and how her actions are inappropriate. Different cultures I guess but it also makes her seem kind of stupid. Would like to see that come to a head with a full out brawl and Mark tearing her head off. Doubt that will happen though, much more likely we see her pregnant to inject drama into the Mark and Eve family.
> ...


*spoilers:*
 Rauch was fired? Was he the reason the book was so late lately? I guess I need to read this thread more frequently. 

And was Nolan talking about the humans being lesser than the Viltrumites, or was he talking about the Viltrumites and humans being lesser than Robot? I got the impression that he meant it was better for Robot to rule because he was smarter than them all. 
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Living Silver

> Is it bad if I have an Anissa fetish now? The moment she said "I might need to move up our next appointment" or something like that, my eyes almost popped out of my skull from HNG. My life is incomplete without a sexy alien rapist trying to break up my happy family.


I'm wondering if Mark's decision to leave the planet has anything to do with wanting to get away from her? Avoidance is one of the major symptoms of PTSD.

----------


## capuga

> *spoilers:*
>  Rauch was fired? Was he the reason the book was so late lately? I guess I need to read this thread more frequently. 
> 
> And was Nolan talking about the humans being lesser than the Viltrumites, or was he talking about the Viltrumites and humans being lesser than Robot? I got the impression that he meant it was better for Robot to rule because he was smarter than them all. 
> *end of spoilers*


Yes, Rauch was replaced. This is the 2nd issue by the new colorist. As for the book being late - I'm guessing there are several reasons (Ottley had a back injury and Kirkman said he didn't keep ahead of him with the scripts in a letters page) but my guess is that Rauch's coloring schedule (just a guess since Ottley was always very complimentary of the actual work so it must have been something else) may have been part of it but they never gave an actual reason.

*spoilers:*
You could be right about Nolan, but I wouldn't expect him to refer to the Viltrumites that way. And the Viltrumites aren't being ruled by Robot, they just agreed not to fight him for control of Earth.
*end of spoilers*

----------


## Link

> Did anyone here read Tech Jacket #7. That final page was amazing, I was peeved when I turned the page to find it was the last one.




Wait last one?! As in the final issue?! I read it and I really like Tech Jacket, I kinda hope they do another cross over with invincible or something to boost sales. 

As for Invincible, yeah this issue was great. I'm looking forward to seeing the kind of stories and drama that unfolds from these events. I really wanna know whats going to happen between Thragg and Battle Beast, imagine they become best friends and come back to earth or something?

----------


## capuga

> Wait last one?! As in the final issue?! I read it and I really like Tech Jacket, I kinda hope they do another cross over with invincible or something to boost sales.


It wasn't the last issue. I think he was saying he was disappointed it was the last page because he wanted to see what happened next.

----------


## JaggedFel

> Issue 116 out today!!!
> 
> Well, I loved the issue. A perfect end cap to the Robot takes over arc which moves all the story lines forward and manages to still be interesting read by itself even without any action and being an "in between arcs" type of issue. Quick thoughts:
> 
> *spoilers:*
> 1. The art was really excellent this issue. The scenes with William recapping and Robot's action in the background was perfect. The Thragg vs Battle Beast spreads were impressive with a ton of detail.
> 2. I know most everyone here is going to disagree with me, but I love this new colorist. No offense (honestly) to Rauch, who I think is talented and I know he's a fan and I hate to see people lose jobs, but the new guy's style fits the book much better. It's much more reminiscent of most of the book's history with Crabtree and FCO than Rauch's style.
> 3. Robot has no shame at all. Showing up to the funeral of people you murdered is a big, bold dick move.
> 4. Anissa also has no shame. She clearly isn't able to see things from Mark's point of view and how her actions are inappropriate. Different cultures I guess but it also makes her seem kind of stupid. Would like to see that come to a head with a full out brawl and Mark tearing her head off. Doubt that will happen though, much more likely we see her pregnant to inject drama into the Mark and Eve family.
> ...


Anissa might chalk that up to cultural differences but she does seem to be goading. 

Robot though that is just a d*** move and intentionally so. 

Viltrumites want to sit around for a few centuries and boost their numbers. From that perspective a strong stable dictator with a guaranteed truce works just fine. Taking out Robot is not cost effective.

----------


## Ragdoll

> It wasn't the last issue. I think he was saying he was disappointed it was the last page because he wanted to see what happened next.


Yeah, it was just a really good cliffhanger moment. 
I love Tech Jacket, but preferred Invincible Universe. I need more Best Tiger in my life, and think he could probably take Invincible in a fight.

----------


## wwise03

I am looking to start reading Tech Jacket.  I hope it is close to as good as Invincible.  As far as I can tell, we've got the original 6 issue series from Kirkman, then a 3-issue digital series from Keatinge and the current ongoing series from Keatinge.  Is that all of it?  Is the 3-issue digital series collected in print?

Also, are there other appearances of Invincible outside of the Invincible series?  I would like to try to collect everything there is Mark Grayson.  Thanks!

----------


## capuga

> I am looking to start reading Tech Jacket.  I hope it is close to as good as Invincible.  As far as I can tell, we've got the original 6 issue series from Kirkman, then a 3-issue digital series from Keatinge and the current ongoing series from Keatinge.  Is that all of it?  Is the 3-issue digital series collected in print?
> 
> Also, are there other appearances of Invincible outside of the Invincible series?  I would like to try to collect everything there is Mark Grayson.  Thanks!


Regarding Tech Jacket: There is the original 6 issue series. This is followed by the Tech Jacket backup stories from Invincible during the Viltrumite War story. Followed by the 3 issue digital series. Followed by the current ongoing series. The backup stories are collected in print with the 3 issue digital series in the 2nd Tech Jacket trade paperback.

Regarding other Invincible appearances, my old wiki page listed them all but the new one (in my signature) that we moved to is not fully updated yet but you can still check it out. But here is most of them:

Thief of Thieves #3 has Omni-Man action figure in it
Clone #4 has Invincible on a t-shirt
Savage Dragon #107, 115, 132, 139, 140, 141, 144, 149, 179 have appearances by Invincible characters (usually Invincible)
SuperPatriot: War on Terror #1, 2, 3 has appearances by Invincible, Debbie Greyson, Donald, or Cecil
The Pact (Vol 2) #1, 2, 3, 4 has appearances by Invincible (he is a main character), Atom Eve, and Debbie Grayson (an issue of this is reprinted in Invincible collected editions)
Bomb Queen (Vol 4) #2 has an appearance by Invincible
Johnny Monster #2 has an appearance by Cecil
Supreme #66, 67 has appearances by Omni-Man
Nobel Causes: Family Secrets #3 has an appearance by Invincible
Noble Causes: Extended Family #2 has an appearance by Invincible and Atom Eve
Noble Causes #5, 7, 19, 37 have appearances by Invincible and Omni-Man
Dynamo 5 #1 has appearances by Invincible and Atom Eve
Dynamo 5: Sins of the Father #1, 2, 3, 4, 5 have appearance by Omni-Man, Cecil, Donald, and Invincible
Wildguard: Fool's Gold #2 has a cameo by The Immortal
Monster Pile-Up #1 has an Astounding Wolf-Man story
PVP #14 has a gag with Ryan Ottley dressed as Invincible
Chew: Secret Agent Poyo #1 has a bunch of misc Viltrumites
Marvel Team Up #14 (2004 series written by Kirkman) has appearance by Invincible
Hack/Slash: Comic Book Carnage #1 has various Invincible shirts and posters in the background of scenes
Hack/Slash (Devil's Due series) #7, 8, 18 have an Invincible action figure in the background and 18 has an appearance by Wolf-Man
The Tick #100 has appearances by Invincible and Atom Eve

----------


## wwise03

Thanks as always capuga!!  What are your thoughts on Keatinge's Tech Jacket series?  Will I need to pick up the previous Tech Jacket issues to understand what is going on?

----------


## capuga

> Thanks as always capuga!!  What are your thoughts on Keatinge's Tech Jacket series?  Will I need to pick up the previous Tech Jacket issues to understand what is going on?


Not necessarily (though it helps of course). I'd try the 3 issue digital series (which I really liked), which I believe is free on the Image site and see what you think. The ongoing has been solid but not as good as that first digital series imo.

----------


## Ragdoll

Way to waste the whole first page trying to convince us that Image is better than DC/Marvel. Just kidding, I liked it and always enjoy the meta discussions between Mark and the comic store clerk, and hearing what Science Dog is up to these days. 

Also, Terra Grayson? Sounds like a Teen Titans character. Decent issue, though. I hope soon we get an issue with a fight besides the never ending one in space,

----------


## capuga

Loved the issue. Thought all the goodbyes were extremely well done. Some quick thoughts:

*spoilers:*
- Laughed at the conversation with the comic store guy. Those are always a bit too "wink wink" but they are usually funny enough that I forgive the break in the story. Plus Kirkman always makes sure to throw in a dig at himself as well.
- I'm with Mark on Immortal and Dupli-Kate being hypocrites in regards to not fighting. They missed an awful lot of battles when their kids were born.
- Was surprised that it was DA Sinclair that was open to a rebellion. I actually expected him to agree with Robot and his methods. That character sure has come a long way from where he started.
- Mark really needs to come clean to Eve about the Anissa situation. He's just creating more problems by hiding it than telling her the truth would cause. It's good to see that we're still dealing with the consequences of that though and that Mark didn't just quickly get over the trauma.
- Wasn't ever really all that excited by the thought of Mark in space but now that it is happening I find that I'm actually really curious and excited about how things are going to go.
- I guess I'm in the minority here, but I like the new colorist. I think the brighter tones actually fit the feel of the book better. It felt a little more "cheerful" if that makes sense.
*end of spoilers*

Overall I really solid issues that did a good job saying goodbye and giving some temporary closer to most of the Earth relationships.

----------


## Farealmer

I like how a lot of the groundwork for the things future immortal told Mark about when he had Mark kill him are coming together.

----------


## Link

> I like how a lot of the groundwork for the things future immortal told Mark about when he had Mark kill him are coming together.


Whoa, I actually don't remember this at all and I've read every issue. Do you remember when this happened? It sounds vaguely familiar.

----------


## capuga

> Whoa, I actually don't remember this at all and I've read every issue. Do you remember when this happened? It sounds vaguely familiar.


He's referring to issue 54 when time traveling twins interrupt Mark and Eve's date and take Mark to the future to deal with their mad tyrant that turns out to be the Immortal.

----------


## wwise03

Has anyone gone back and read Invincible from the beginning?  It is quite an experience reading the humble beginnings of the book while having knowledge of future events.  It is just such an amazing book!

----------


## capuga

> Has anyone gone back and read Invincible from the beginning?  It is quite an experience reading the humble beginnings of the book while having knowledge of future events.  It is just such an amazing book!


I generally do a re-read once or twice a year.

----------


## Ragdoll

I just read Tech Jacket #8. I am developing a real Xi fetish. I know Zach can't figure out how to have sex with those Geldarians, but I am sure I could think of something.

----------


## awalk1227

Has Ottley made any statements regarding the art in issue #117? I noticed he was the inker, so maybe he doesn't ink very often, but it looked like the art took a slight step back. It was still great, but I was of the opinion that Ottley had been improving all the way up through issue #116 (and #115, the Thragg vs. Battle Beast, beautiful!) It just seemed a little rushed and the lines weren't as crisp and clean as I'd seen before.

I wondered if backlash from late issues coupled with Ottley's back problems may have led to this. Don't get me wrong though, Ottley is still my favorite artist, and so maybe that's why I'm holding him to a higher standard. I follow his Tumblr and the man is a serious student of his field. Love the work and passion he brings to the table.

----------


## dimo1

Issue 118 is available for free in the digital stores.

----------


## Jeremi

Invincible continues to the the most hilariously depressing comic on the stands.

----------


## Cap10nate

> Invincible continues to the the most hilariously depressing comic on the stands.


Ha.  That's true.  I still enjoy the book, but each issue just makes me wonder what horrible thing Kirkman will do to them now.  That's basically how I feel when I read anything written by Kirkman or Remender.

----------


## dimo1

Caught up on Invincible again, after stopping at 113. What a ride, I loved the last issue. Fresh perspectives on an alien planet, plus the hilarious depiction of its inhabitants by Ottley. What more can you ask for.
One downside was Mark's rather shortly presented confession about Anissa's rape. This would have required more space.

Anyway, still the most underrated title and for the love of whomever, I don't know why.

----------


## capuga

> Caught up on Invincible again, after stopping at 113. What a ride, I loved the last issue. Fresh perspectives on an alien planet, plus the hilarious depiction of its inhabitants by Ottley. What more can you ask for.
> One downside was Mark's rather shortly presented confession about Anissa's rape. This would have required more space.
> 
> Anyway, still the most underrated title and for the love of whomever, I don't know why.


Presumably, the rape will continue to be an ongoing issue so I'm sure they'll devote more space to it.

----------


## JaggedFel

Glad it addressed all the complaints about why didnt Mark beat crap out of her. c

----------


## Ragdoll

#119 was just okay. It feels like this and #118 could've been combined into one issue. I'm pretty stoked for #120, though, it sounds epic.
Also, is this in danger of cancellation or something? They seem to be doing a major last ditch attempt at finding new readers before giving up. I hope I am wrong and they go to #200.

----------


## capuga

> #119 was just okay. It feels like this and #118 could've been combined into one issue. I'm pretty stoked for #120, though, it sounds epic.
> Also, is this in danger of cancellation or something? They seem to be doing a major last ditch attempt at finding new readers before giving up. I hope I am wrong and they go to #200.


There is no danger of cancellation. They make good money on the title from all interviews I've seen.

----------


## capuga

I suspect that many probably didn't find that issue that interesting, since it dealt mostly with domestic drama, but I enjoyed it. If Mark and Eve on Talescria is really going to be the new status quo for awhile it is important to do some world building there and I thought it did a good job with that. Some quick thoughts:

*spoilers:*
- I wonder how long it takes Ryan to draw all of those alien backgrounds. I thought the issue was visually really interesting and there seemed to be a lot going on in every panel which really brought home the alien-ness of their new home.
- Interesting the see the (well earned) Viltrumite "racism" of the other species.
- Loved how Eve handled the rape situation. Exactly what I hoped for from her with her giving Mark her support and not letting him blame himself. I would imagine many real life rape victims have similar feelings of guilt and taking on undeserved blame like Mark does so I think Kirkman is handling that aspect pretty well.
- Thought this was the new colorist best issue. There were some scenes with Mark flying over the city that looked almost 3D with the bright colors. I think it suits this title, and particularly this setting on an alien world, really well.
- Not sure why Allen would ask Mark to handle Thragg when he is much stronger himself. Or just send an army with the anti-V weapons.
*end of spoilers*

So Mark's resolve to not put himself in danger is immediately put to the test. I absolutely cannot wait to see how he handles it and how things turn out if he decides to do what Allen asks.

----------


## awalk1227

#119 - This is the first time that I think I specifically noticed inks, and how great Cliff Rathburn is at what he does. Ryan inked the last two issues himself, and it left me wanting more from the book. I was correct in thinking that Ottley is still improving as an artist, but something about the book seemed a little rough and unpolished. I can see now that Rathburn and his inks are such a huge part of what makes this book pop and look great. Cannot wait for the next issue!

----------


## Tony

I was happy with the response from Eve.  It's a complicated issue and I'm glad they took it seriously even though Mark is male.

----------


## Prime

What would happen if Anissa has Mark's baby?

----------


## Cydonia-

On one hand I am grateful to Kirkman for introducing me to Image with the great beginnings of TWD and Invincible... but I have stopped reading all Kirkman titles now... just seems like he's phoning it in with those 2 titles + Thief of Thieves is so uninspired  :Frown:

----------


## Hero

> On one hand I am grateful to Kirkman for introducing me to Image with the great beginnings of TWD and Invincible... but I have stopped reading all Kirkman titles now... just seems like he's phoning it in with those 2 titles + Thief of Thieves is so uninspired


When did you stop liking Invincible?

----------


## Ragdoll

I like the issues that focus on characters and their individual dramas, but I am so stoked that we will finally get a big fight (I am assuming) in tomorrows issue. Maximum hype.

----------


## Samurai Jack

After buying the 25 cent #118 and reading #119, and not having read anything else of Invincible prior, I'm really enjoying the story, characters, and art. I'll be following the series and might look into buying Invincible Compendium Vol. 1 sometime. Unfortunately it looks like the second Compendium volume is out of print.

Looking forward to reading #120.

----------


## capuga

> After buying the 25 cent #118 and reading #119, and not having read anything else of Invincible prior, I'm really enjoying the story, characters, and art. I'll be following the series and might look into buying Invincible Compendium Vol. 1 sometime. Unfortunately it looks like the second Compendium volume is out of print.
> 
> Looking forward to reading #120.


Awesome to hear! If you want to try out the beginning of the series for really cheap you can take me up on this offer:

http://community.comicbookresources....ted+invincible

----------


## Samurai Jack

> Awesome to hear! If you want to try out the beginning of the series for really cheap you can take me up on this offer:
> 
> http://community.comicbookresources....ted+invincible


Huh, that is very generous and unique offer. Thank you for the link! I think I'll look into finding the Invincible Compendium on a nice discount though.

----------


## Ragdoll

Issue #120.
Brutal.
That last page blew me away. 
And even if I complained about too much family stuff before, this issue did it much better. The baby scenes were so cute. Sadly, it felt like the calm before a storm, and Mark is going to eat his words about always being there for her, you just know it. 
I predict a time-skip of decades where the kid is grown and the current Invincible, and Mark is in a similar role to his father's in the early issues, with her viewing him as a villain because of a choice he had to make. Even if that is wrong, I at least predict this issue being one we can re-read after a bunch more arcs come out involving the kid, and we can find definite foreshadowing in Mark's words.

----------


## JayBee

I read Invincible in trade and so I am not complete caught up but I would consider it to be my favorite comic. I must admit I am a little worried that some people are saying that Kirkman had phoned in the recent issues, can anyone elaborate on this?
I know he has taken on A LOT recently and I am a little worried about the book.

----------


## Ragdoll

> I read Invincible in trade and so I am not complete caught up but I would consider it to be my favorite comic. I must admit I am a little worried that some people are saying that Kirkman had phoned in the recent issues, can anyone elaborate on this?
> I know he has taken on A LOT recently and I am a little worried about the book.


It is still good. But they took the series in a radically new direction, and it took a few issues without action to get readers acclimated to the new setting, tone, and style. But the newest issue was back to being a superhero comic and $%!& is going to be hitting the fan in the next arc.

----------


## woozie0

Ok I've heard almost nothing but praise for this book, and not just that, very high praise (i.e. one of the best superhero books ever written). 

I finally got around to picking it up and I'm really not seeing what all the hype is about (just finished issue 17). I want to like it, and I'm dying to see what people love so much about it, but to be honest I find it boring most of the time. Aside from a few significant/major plot twists, I find myself wondering why a lot of the events that take place are even written about since they seem inconsequential - almost like filler. I thought it might be for character development and to immerse the reader into the world that they live in, but I'm still not seeing much depth to the majority of the characters, nor am I very interested in getting to know them based on these minor, inconsequential events.

Is this series supposed to be a "slower burn"? Is the first 17 issues a good gauge of what the rest of the series is like? Am I an issue or two away from this series really taking off, or has it already established it's pace?  Do you think I should stop now and chalk it up to "different strokes for different folks", if I don't like it by now I probably won't like it further down the line?

----------


## wwise03

> Ok I've heard almost nothing but praise for this book, and not just that, very high praise (i.e. one of the best superhero books ever written). 
> 
> I finally got around to picking it up and I'm really not seeing what all the hype is about (just finished issue 17). I want to like it, and I'm dying to see what people love so much about it, but to be honest I find it boring most of the time. Aside from a few significant/major plot twists, I find myself wondering why a lot of the events that take place are even written about since they seem inconsequential - almost like filler. I thought it might be for character development and to immerse the reader into the world that they live in, but I'm still not seeing much depth to the majority of the characters, nor am I very interested in getting to know them based on these minor, inconsequential events.
> 
> Is this series supposed to be a "slower burn"? Is the first 17 issues a good gauge of what the rest of the series is like? Am I an issue or two away from this series really taking off, or has it already established it's pace?  Do you think I should stop now and chalk it up to "different strokes for different folks", if I don't like it by now I probably won't like it further down the line?



I hate to break it to you bud, but your opinion is wrong.

Just kidding...sort of.

Look if you don't like it by now, I think it's safe to say that this book isn't for you.  Most people really get into around issue 7 or 8.  If you're on 17, you know what this book is.  It happens to be my favorite comic book of all time (though Lazarus has the potential to top it).  I think of Invincible as what a Spider-Man should be, but never will be.

----------


## capuga

> I hate to break it to you bud, but your opinion is wrong.
> 
> Just kidding...sort of.
> 
> Look if you don't like it by now, I think it's safe to say that this book isn't for you.  Most people really get into around issue 7 or 8.  If you're on 17, you know what this book is.  It happens to be my favorite comic book of all time (though Lazarus has the potential to top it).  I think of Invincible as what a Spider-Man should be, but never will be.


I agree with this mostly. Invincible is also my favorite all time series by far, but if you've hit issue 17 and haven't been hooked, you probably won't. I always tell people to give it till at least issue 12 to get to the big twist and see how the book shifts gears at that point but you've already done that. I feel it continues to get better (and Ottley's art really takes off around the mid-20s or so) but I'm not sure that it will be drastically different from where you're at.

----------


## Thor8607

> I hate to break it to you bud, but your opinion is wrong.
> 
> Just kidding...sort of.
> 
> Look if you don't like it by now, I think it's safe to say that this book isn't for you.  Most people really get into around issue 7 or 8.  If you're on 17, you know what this book is.  It happens to be my favorite comic book of all time (though Lazarus has the potential to top it).  I think of Invincible as what a Spider-Man should be, but never will be.


And that alone is why I am thinking of switching to Invincible now that marvel has made it clear spiderman and MJ will never get back together. If Invincible can show us a great couple that we care about and love and still have great adventures too... I'm all in !

----------


## Hero

Best superhero series I've ever read, only current ongoing superhero series I read.

----------


## FluffySheep

I've only read the first compendium (so up to issue #47) and I loved every bit of it. I couldn't stop reading it. I'd definitely agree with others who have said it's similar to Spiderman. It feels like a more modern take on "teenager gets superpowers" and how he copes with it.

----------


## woozie0

> I hate to break it to you bud, but your opinion is wrong.
> 
> Just kidding...sort of.
> 
> Look if you don't like it by now, I think it's safe to say that this book isn't for you.  Most people really get into around issue 7 or 8.  If you're on 17, you know what this book is.  It happens to be my favorite comic book of all time (though Lazarus has the potential to top it).  I think of Invincible as what a Spider-Man should be, but never will be.





> I agree with this mostly. Invincible is also my favorite all time series by far, but if you've hit issue 17 and haven't been hooked, you probably won't. I always tell people to give it till at least issue 12 to get to the big twist and see how the book shifts gears at that point but you've already done that. I feel it continues to get better (and Ottley's art really takes off around the mid-20s or so) but I'm not sure that it will be drastically different from where you're at.


Thanks for your insights.  I have been interested in the major twists/revelations and like I said, I want to enjoy it - but I think I'm expecting the series to go in a certain direction from there but instead I've found it shift back into low gear shortly after.  For me the series has been low gear with the occasional spike about once per trade.  Anyways, I think I'll just finish up the remainder of issues I have left and bow out after that.

I do agree with you about the art though - I have enjoyed Ottley's work quite a bit!

----------


## JayBee

Most recent trade blew me away as always. It is the only comic that makes me laugh, smile, and gasp every time I read it.

----------


## Shaggy

http://www.bleedingcool.com/2015/07/...oot-imageexpo/

So what do you guys make of this? I'm guessing it's another teaser that simply makes fun of the Big Two. Just like the "New 1st issue" teasers that were released only to then reveal it was #111.

----------


## JayBee

> http://www.bleedingcool.com/2015/07/...oot-imageexpo/
> 
> So what do you guys make of this? I'm guessing it's another teaser that simply makes fun of the Big Two. Just like the "New 1st issue" teasers that were released only to then reveal it was #111.


I hope it is just a storyline that does not change the past, reset, or reboot anything. One thing I love about the book is that it's a constant story without outside interruptions.

*EDIT*: based on Ottleys facebook activity it seems like this wont be a reboot.

----------


## capuga

Sounds to me like just another case of Kirkman tweakING the big 2 and their recent universe reboots. Guessing nothing is actually happening.

----------


## Prime

It seems like Mark will be sent to the past.

----------


## JayBee

I wonder if something HUGE happens in the present for Mark to go back in time.

----------


## Celestin

A Peggy Sue setup is a guilty pleasure of mine, but I doubt it will be used to actually reboot anything. Maybe a small thing that will turn out to be important later on. Other than that can't wait for Mark's reaction to a possibility that he will be forced to relive his entire superhero career. And it will be a good opportunity to reread the early issues.

----------


## Cmbmool

> http://www.bleedingcool.com/2015/07/...oot-imageexpo/
> 
> So what do you guys make of this? I'm guessing it's another teaser that simply makes fun of the Big Two. Just like the "New 1st issue" teasers that were released only to then reveal it was #111.


Honestly given the dark side of this series so far, I'm truly hoping for a second chance on this series and for  Kirkman to show how things were to go if Mark reacted to events differently.

----------


## Cmbmool

> Sounds to me like just another case of Kirkman tweakING the big 2 and their recent universe reboots. Guessing nothing is actually happening.


Or maybe he could learn from the Big 2 and make some changes into his own on-going series.

----------


## capuga

> Or maybe he could learn from the Big 2 and make some changes into his own on-going series.


Expect he disagrees with the majority of the way the big two handle their universes and feels invincible is everything he wants in a superhero comic. So I doubt he feels there is much to learn from them except what not to do. Not saying that is or isn't a correct view point but it is the way he seems to view things.

Really I'll give my all-time favorite series the benefit of the doubt as long as it doesn't mess up the mark/eve relationship. Then I would cry rivers of fan boy tears.

----------


## tomer4321765

Guys I have a question
I want to read the series but don't want to go to the start and read 120 issues because I like to be in the current story and buy the issues when they arrive
Where should I start?

----------


## Anduinel

> Guys I have a question
> I want to read the series but don't want to go to the start and read 120 issues because I like to be in the current story and buy the issues when they arrive
> Where should I start?


Issue #118 is free at Comixology and a decent starting point, as it recaps some of the immediate events in the Invincible 'verse. Just a warning: the tone does swing from family hijinks and gross-out humor to the emotional fall-out of rape pretty quickly.

----------


## Hero

> Guys I have a question
> I want to read the series but don't want to go to the start and read 120 issues because I like to be in the current story and buy the issues when they arrive
> Where should I start?


If you don't start this series at #1, you're totally missing out.

----------


## JayBee

> Guys I have a question
> I want to read the series but don't want to go to the start and read 120 issues because I like to be in the current story and buy the issues when they arrive
> Where should I start?


Reading the story from the start is totally worth it.

----------


## Lasse

There'a a huge Skybound sale at Comixology now, and Invincible has all issues and trades at good prices. I only had the six first trades, but now I have all of them. It cost about 80 bucks, but I was gonna buy them over time anyways. So, time to read it all from the start!  :Smile:

----------


## Ragdoll

Vote for Robot in 2016 for world peace!
Can someone remind me why we are supposed to hate him again?

----------


## Bluekey

> Vote for Robot in 2016 for world peace!
> Can someone remind me why we are supposed to hate him again?


Because he killed those Heroes, that's really the only reason. But with time travel about to reset the series it's hard to even be mad about that.

----------


## el shah

Kirkman shouyld be commended for allowing progression in this series and making everything count.

Really hope he doesnt reboot everything and ruin one thing i love about the series

----------


## Ragdoll

> Really hope he doesnt reboot everything and ruin one thing i love about the series


I know, right?
I really hope this reboot talk is Kirkman trolling us, per usual. I would like the time travel to be more in the vain of Days Of Future Past than New 52/Secret Wars full-reboot.

----------


## capuga

I would almost be on Robot's side if he hadn't cold-bloodely murdered so many heroes without giving them a chance to join him. Also, I don't feel he's actually doing this for the greater good, but because he likes power at this point. But I wasn't surprised to see heroes (and I agreed with Brit's speech about Cecil) join him.

Really enjoyed DA Sinclair and Monax in this issue also. Overall, a good check in on Earth and what is happening there.

----------


## wiski

> Kirkman shouyld be commended for allowing progression in this series and making everything count.
> 
> Really hope he doesnt reboot everything and ruin one thing i love about the series


Considering how often Kirkman pokes fun at Marvel and DC for rebooting things all the time, I am betting this is a temporary storyline, it wouldn't be the first time time travel was in Invincible, although previously Mark didn't lose his powers, but it may be something different. That and the image of the cover Ottley posted on Twitter says 'PART ONE OF THREE' on it.

----------


## JayBee

> I would almost be on Robot's side if he hadn't cold-bloodely murdered so many heroes without giving them a chance to join him. Also, I don't feel he's actually doing this for the greater good, but because he likes power at this point. But I wasn't surprised to see heroes (and I agreed with Brit's speech about Cecil) join him.
> 
> Really enjoyed DA Sinclair and Monax in this issue also. Overall, a good check in on Earth and what is happening there.


I would have loved Immortal to question Robot about the stuff he brought up to Mark about how things might go in the future like when keeping the elderly alive  not being the "logical"  choice and all that.

----------


## Prime

I think it will be just Mark's consciousness traveling into the past. He must be really careful though. Things like Oliver not being born might happen.

----------


## Cmbmool

Who's worse: Robot or Rex considering where things are right now ?

Cecil maybe a jerk, but at least he had a bit of a heart and cared a bit.

----------


## Ragdoll

> Cecil maybe a jerk, but at least he had a bit of a heart and cared a bit.


To fix the world, at the state is has gotten to, we need someone who will approach the task with the cold, clinical view that a doctor learns to take of patients to keep themselves emotionally detached. VOTE ROBOT 2016. To keep with the medical analogy, surgery can be painful and debilitating, but it ultimately gets results. No pain, no gain.

Very often, usually with DC more than Marvel, I wind up rooting for the villains (especially Superman villains) and Mark has reached Clark Kent levels of pomposity. He is so ful of himself that he can not comprehend any path to peace outside his own. If the real world acted the way Mark is, there would be a civil war in America every time a Democrat replaces a Republican as President, or vice versa. Also, wasn;t the arc right before this all about Mark himself trying to kill a bunch of people to achieve a greater good? And it only took a handful of issues for him to completely change his mindset from Magneto's to Xavier's? Idk, Kirkman is getting a bit sloppy on this series lately.

----------


## capuga

> Also, wasn;t the arc right before this all about Mark himself trying to kill a bunch of people to achieve a greater good? And it only took a handful of issues for him to completely change his mindset from Magneto's to Xavier's?


Mark didn't want to kill people, Dinosaurus was the one that thought it was necessary. Mark just wanted to work with him and use his genius ideas, he specifically wanted to be present to prevent Dinosaurus from killing people.

----------


## Cmbmool

I truly hope Kirkman has a way out for Rex to have a major fall...again and this time staying down.

----------


## MythicBrawn

Things are great, but I imagine there are plenty of unsavory actions that Rex is engaging in to maintain the peace.  Mussolini "kept the trains running on time", but he was a tyrant dictator.  Rex's previous actions show that he isn't averse to getting his hands dirty to have his dreams realized.

----------


## Cmbmool

> Things are great, but I imagine there are plenty of unsavory actions that Rex is engaging in to maintain the peace.  Mussolini "kept the trains running on time", but he was a tyrant dictator.  Rex's previous actions show that he isn't averse to getting his hands dirty to have his dreams realized.


Yet even Mussolini has to have a fall or two and the same could have been said about a certain Cuban Dictator.

----------


## Karthak

> Things are great, but I imagine there are plenty of unsavory actions that Rex is engaging in to maintain the peace.  Mussolini "kept the trains running on time", but he was a tyrant dictator.  Rex's previous actions show that he isn't averse to getting his hands dirty to have his dreams realized.


Did Mussolini actually keep the trains running, or was it more that people didn't dare complain if they weren't on time?

----------


## MythicBrawn

> Did Mussolini actually keep the trains running, or was it more that people didn't dare complain if they weren't on time?


It could have been a little of both.  I'm certain Mussolini was a "kill the messenger" type.  He would only have to do it once and no one would ever complain again.  Even though there wouldn't be any complaining, doesn't mean the engineers could slack off either.  Mussolini telling people that the trains were always on time meant the trains BETTER be on time or else.  It doesn't bode well for the person that makes the leader seem to be a liar.

People are definitely wondering about why things are going so well in the Invincible Universe.  It can't be too hard to see that it ties into Robot's robots since they're probably all over the place.  With some research, it wouldn't be hard to trace them back to their beginnings.  "Man, those robots look awfully similar to the robots that were part of the Teen Team and Guardians of the Globe/Global Guardians."  But, if anyone gets too close to the truth, then he/she/they simply disappear or have an unfortunate accident.

----------


## Ragdoll

Yay, it isn't a reboot, just a time traveling arc to tickle the nostalgia bones of long time readers. This should be great, a welcome break from all the Robot/Viltrumite drama.

----------


## capuga

> Yay, it isn't a reboot, just a time traveling arc to tickle the nostalgia bones of long time readers. This should be great, a welcome break from all the Robot/Viltrumite drama.


Yeah, Kirkman's comment in the letters page lessened my concern a bit. And that last page actually made me laugh out loud. The two pages with Eve out on the town and Mark spending the day with Terra were just perfect.

----------


## Ragdoll

> The two pages with Eve out on the town and Mark spending the day with Terra were just perfect.


Those were great, and the last few issues have had a lot of great moments like that. It is refreshing, especially since the Big 2 are very much opposed to their heroes having kids or getting married. I wish we could see stories about Peter Parker or Steve Rogers raising their children. Instead, the only thing we get is Damian Wayne, Batman's murderous son.

----------


## Prime

Wonder how this is all going to play out.

----------


## Random4

i want to get into Invincible...i hear its actually better than most marvel/dc superhero titles

----------


## capuga

> i want to get into Invincible...i hear its actually better than most marvel/dc superhero titles


Best superhero series there is. You won't regret it.

----------


## Hero

> Best superhero series there is. You won't regret it.


It really, _really_ is.

----------


## el shah

> Best superhero series there is. You won't regret it.


Cosign to the fullest. The best.

----------


## Ragdoll

> i want to get into Invincible...i hear its actually better than most marvel/dc superhero titles


It's not only better, it is a million times easier to get into. No crossovers spanning multiple bad titles, or events where you need to buy a separate book and know which issues of the main book to read it in between. Just 100+ issues of epic awesomeness. A perfect book for people who hate how interconnected the Big 2 make all their titles.

----------


## DavidRA

I've really got to get into this.

----------


## Spyffy

> i want to get into Invincible...i hear its actually better than most marvel/dc superhero titles


It's amazing by far the best superhero book out there and worth the investment. I have the Ultimate Collections and they're great quality and worth the money.

----------


## FluffySheep

I've only read the first compendium so far and I want to keep reading, but I'm a bit torn between either buying the second compendium, or going for the ultimate hardcovers instead. Obviously the HC's are more expensive but they'll "catch me up" quicker than waiting for a third compendium. I've never even held one of the Ultimate HCs, but my question is, do they each give a summary of what has happened up until that point? Do they contain any other material that the compendiums don't include?

----------


## capuga

> I've only read the first compendium so far and I want to keep reading, but I'm a bit torn between either buying the second compendium, or going for the ultimate hardcovers instead. Obviously the HC's are more expensive but they'll "catch me up" quicker than waiting for a third compendium. I've never even held one of the Ultimate HCs, but my question is, do they each give a summary of what has happened up until that point? Do they contain any other material that the compendiums don't include?


The Ultimate Collections have a sketchbook section with work in progress art and convention commissions from Ryan Ottley and Cory Walker that the compendium does not have. The early volumes also have a couple of issues of Kirkman's scripts printed out in the back.

----------


## DavidRA

> I've really got to get into this.


Blimey, it's fantastic. I can't believe i've taken so long to find it. I'm going through compendium 1 at the moment, with compendium 2 on order.

----------


## capuga

Issue #124 out today!!!!!!!!!!!! Start of the Reboot? storyline.

So I thought the issue was a lot of fun. Really cool to see some early scenes with Ryan's current art style. Really felt the nostalgia of the early issues seeing some of those scenes. Looking forward to seeing what happens. 

Still worried that this will mess up the Mark/Eve relationship and baby Terra in the "present" though. Will Rex still cheat on Eve with Mark changing things? Will Mark and Eve still grow close? Some of the things that Mark is changing with his future knowledge are things that he and Eve teamed up to stop in the past and were some of the situations that drew them closer. Remember how worried she was when Mark was beaten up by his dad? Well, if the fight happens now, they are barely friends and she likely will barely care. So still worried.

Also don't want to be the entire future of the book to be variant of all the events we've already seen. It's fun to see these previous events changed by Mark's knowledge but I'm not interested in rehashing 100+ like that though. But I doubt that is the plan, I imagine we'll get back to the "present" when these 3 issues are done.

----------


## Ragdoll

That clenched hand. It's f*%#ing on! Rematch baby! Mark is gonna knock this punk out. 
In the old fight, he had never fought a Viltrumite before, but now he has tangled with the best of them. The old man won't know what hit him.

I like to hope this arc won't be used to wipe out the marriage and Terra. I'm hoping nothing changes and it's just a fun story to remind us of the good ol' days. The whole issue was a great nostalgia trip. We revisited so many classic issues in an almost montage like sequence. I was smiling the whole issue, it was a great reminder. I've never gone back and re-read the series, so half the people we saw, I'm saying "Oh yeah, I completely forgot these jokers!" Those two blue villain brothers (?) were great. I can't even remember how they died at this point, but I know they always entertained me when they showed up on the scene.

----------


## capuga

> That clenched hand. It's f*%#ing on! Rematch baby! Mark is gonna knock this punk out. 
> In the old fight, he had never fought a Viltrumite before, but now he has tangled with the best of them. The old man won't know what hit him.


Except Mark is in his younger, i.e. weaker, body at this point. It should still be a better fight since his mind is much more experienced now, but I suspect Nolan is still just way too much of a physical mismatch for him in his younger body.

----------


## Cmbmool

IS it me or does anyone find it odd that Invincible is skipping the month of January 2016 when the Image solicts for that month were released ?

----------


## Ragdoll

> IS it me or does anyone find it odd that Invincible is skipping the month of January 2016 when the Image solicts for that month were released ?


Invincible has always taken breaks. This current arc ends in December. Looks like we have a hiatus before the next arc. I think Kirkman mentioned in a letters column that they will be using the same release schedule Saga does, of putting out enough issues for a trade, then taking a break to regroup for the next arc.

----------


## DeeSnider

> Except Mark is in his younger, i.e. weaker, body at this point. It should still be a better fight since his mind is much more experienced now, but I suspect Nolan is still just way too much of a physical mismatch for him in his younger body.


If Nolan fights Mark right at the beginning of #125, he'll also be doing it with all the Guardians of the Globe still alive, which would tip his hand to them. I know he beat them pretty easily last time, but he caught them off guard, you figure they'd have to do a little better with time to prepare. And if Nolan doesn't finish the job, all Invincible really needs is a few hours to tell Robot about Viltrumite weaknesses or go find Angstrom Levy. I doubt Nolan will actually fight Mark, but it could get real interesting real quick.

----------


## capuga

> If Nolan fights Mark right at the beginning of #125, he'll also be doing it with all the Guardians of the Globe still alive, which would tip his hand to them. I know he beat them pretty easily last time, but he caught them off guard, you figure they'd have to do a little better with time to prepare. And if Nolan doesn't finish the job, all Invincible really needs is a few hours to tell Robot about Viltrumite weaknesses or go find Angstrom Levy. I doubt Nolan will actually fight Mark, but it could get real interesting real quick.


Yeah, so many different ways for this to go now that Mark knows what happened the first time. Really interested to see how it plays out.

----------


## Prime

It musta'vs been weird for Mark seeing Eve with another man.

----------


## JaggedFel

> If Nolan fights Mark right at the beginning of #125, he'll also be doing it with all the Guardians of the Globe still alive, which would tip his hand to them. I know he beat them pretty easily last time, but he caught them off guard, you figure they'd have to do a little better with time to prepare. And if Nolan doesn't finish the job, all Invincible really needs is a few hours to tell Robot about Viltrumite weaknesses or go find Angstrom Levy. I doubt Nolan will actually fight Mark, but it could get real interesting real quick.



Really considering what Robot does in the Future....I wouldnt give him any info on weaknesses

----------


## capuga

> It musta'vs been weird for Mark seeing Eve with another man.


Very true. He seemed to handle it okay but that must be pretty painful.

----------


## Bluekey

I feel like Mark isn't thinking this through as well as he thinks he is, If he manages to succeed in stopping his father from trying to take over the world that already means no Oliver.

----------


## Random4

i probably asked this question before, and i will probably feel like an idiot asking again if i already did... 

is Mark portrayed as a Hispanic man or a Caucasian man..because some artwork it looks like he can fit either category?

----------


## capuga

> i probably asked this question before, and i will probably feel like an idiot asking again if i already did... 
> 
> is Mark portrayed as a Hispanic man or a Caucasian man..because some artwork it looks like he can fit either category?


Caucasian.

----------


## Ragdoll

Yes, yes, and yes. This issue was everything I wanted. I told y'all Mark would kick the old man's ass! Put down like a chump. A really strong, dangerous, terrifying chump. 
If we didn't know Mark's dad turns good down the line, I would think he was full of crap with his speech at the end, though. I still kind of think he is. Mark's dad had to truly learn for himself through making very hard, painful choices, that he was willing to betray the Viltrimute empire. Those dopes are going to let him out and he will start WWIII. 
I have no clue if Mark will goback to the present after this, what (if anything) will be changed, or what this reboot even means. I really hope nothing changes, and this is just a throwback to old school Invincible, using a Reboot gimmick to, once again, satirize Marvel comics.

I wish the new Iron Man comic wasn't called Invincible Iron Man, it's clogging the search results when I look for this thread lol

----------


## capuga

> Yes, yes, and yes. This issue was everything I wanted. I told y'all Mark would kick the old man's ass! Put down like a chump. A really strong, dangerous, terrifying chump.


Well, he used his brain to get the Guardians on his side to win the fight, so I suppose he won by being smart. He certainly wasn't physically handling him. In fact, if the Green Ghost hadn't done whatever internal damage he did to Nolan, Nolan was pretty easily manhandling everyone in the room including Mark. I was actually impressed that Mark had a workable plan in place to take Nolan down.

----------


## Prime

Mark musta'vs forgotten about Oliver.

----------


## capuga

Was also a little surprised/disappointed that there wasn't any mention or celebration of what is usually considered a milestone type issue number (#125).

----------


## wwise03

I predictably great issue.  I am both happy and sad that I am now caught up so that I can read the issues when they come out.  I actually wish this story line was more like 5 issues rather than 3.  I am loving it, but I do hope we get to see more Mark/Eve stuff in the next issue after not seeing Eve at all in 125.

----------


## GMiller

I'm looking to find out which books are a part of the Invinvible universe....Would anyone be able to help me?

----------


## Detox

I've recently read volumes 1&2(I love it of course), and my goal is to read every issue. I'm curious how much of a reboot we're talking about here. Is this a good jumping on point or would it be a better idea to just keep buying the trades until I'm essentially caught up? I'm guessing it'll take me about 4 or 5 months.

----------


## capuga

> I'm looking to find out which books are a part of the Invinvible universe....Would anyone be able to help me?


Invincible
Invincible Universe
Guarding the Globe
Tech Jacket
Astonishing Wolfman
Brit

----------


## capuga

> I've recently read volumes 1&2(I love it of course), and my goal is to read every issue. I'm curious how much of a reboot we're talking about here. Is this a good jumping on point or would it be a better idea to just keep buying the trades until I'm essentially caught up? I'm guessing it'll take me about 4 or 5 months.


We're still not sure whether this is a real reboot or not. I guess someone could jump on right now, but even if this actually reboots continuity, it works better if you know the original events. Plus the series is awesome so I'd recommend continuing to read it from the beginning.

----------


## Dispenser Of Truth

> I've recently read volumes 1&2(I love it of course), and my goal is to read every issue. I'm curious how much of a reboot we're talking about here. Is this a good jumping on point or would it be a better idea to just keep buying the trades until I'm essentially caught up? I'm guessing it'll take me about 4 or 5 months.


DEFINITELY buy the trades. The reboot idea is a parody of reboots - the main character is literally thrown back into his old self and knows everything that's going to happen - and it just plain won't work unless you know going in who these people are and what they become and what's potentially at stake from throwing a spammer in the works.

----------


## Detox

> We're still not sure whether this is a real reboot or not. I guess someone could jump on right now, but even if this actually reboots continuity, it works better if you know the original events. Plus the series is awesome so I'd recommend continuing to read it from the beginning.





> DEFINITELY buy the trades. The reboot idea is a parody of reboots - the main character is literally thrown back into his old self and knows everything that's going to happen - and it just plain won't work unless you know going in who these people are and what they become and what's potentially at stake from throwing a spammer in the works.


Ok, thats what ill do. I definitely don't wanna cheat myself out of any of this story. Thanks.

----------


## Prime

Is there anything on issue 127?

----------


## DavidRA

I'm part way through the second compendium. This is a truly great series and I'm looking forward to getting fully up to date. I should have dumped Marvel/DC long ago as the Image books I'm now buying are much better.

----------


## capuga

> Is there anything on issue 127?


Not yet. Looks like March at the earliest, maybe April solicits even.

----------


## Ragdoll

> I'm part way through the second compendium. This is a truly great series and I'm looking forward to getting fully up to date. I should have dumped Marvel/DC long ago as the Image books I'm now buying are much better.


That's how I felt when I was working my way through the Image backlog. But once you're caught up on the essentials of Image, you realize there's not enough weekly releases to keep you from picking up a DC/Marvel book or 2 to pad out your comic reading week. When I was reading Invincible for the first time and had over 100 issues to binge read, I was thinking "f*&% yeah, I'm never reading Marvel again!". Then I got caught up and was like "welp, time to see what Captain America is up to while Invincible takes 3 months off."




> Ok, thats what ill do. I definitely don't wanna cheat myself out of any of this story. Thanks.


The newest issue of Reboot had the tagline "A superhero universe so well established that it doesn't need a reboot?!"
So yeah, it's just poking fun at Marvel needing to constantly make issues for new readers to jump in on with relaunch points where the whole status quo resets. In DC/Marvel, every new creative team is like a reboot these days, it is insane. 
And none of the Invincible universe spin off books are essential reading for understanding the main book. You never have to try to figure out what issues of Invincible a side book takes p;lace between or any of the confusing crap that makes the Big 2 so hard to get into.




> Was also a little surprised/disappointed that there wasn't any mention or celebration of what is usually considered a milestone type issue number (#125).


Once you pass issue 100, celebrating denominations of 25s is kind of tacky. I'll be happy if they stick to only celebrating 50s and 100s from here on out.

----------


## Tony

Put me in the sad it'll be months without invincible pile, but I understand if the artist needs a break.

Hopefully when they return it'll be with a few issues in the can so keeping it monthly will be possible.

----------


## DavidRA

> That's how I felt when I was working my way through the Image backlog. But once you're caught up on the essentials of Image, you realize there's not enough weekly releases to keep you from picking up a DC/Marvel book or 2 to pad out your comic reading week. When I was reading Invincible for the first time and had over 100 issues to binge read, I was thinking "f*&% yeah, I'm never reading Marvel again!". Then I got caught up and was like "welp, time to see what Captain America is up to while Invincible takes 3 months off."


Don't worry, there are several other Image series I've begun to buy... not least "The Walking Dead" - there is a big compendium of that in my pile! I'm not missing Marvel/DC at all.

----------


## Ragdoll

> Put me in the sad it'll be months without invincible pile, but I understand if the artist needs a break.
> 
> Hopefully when they return it'll be with a few issues in the can so keeping it monthly will be possible.


Kirkman recently said that Invincible would have the same release model as Saga for the foreseeable future, which is putting out enough issues to compile in a trade, followed by a hiatus every time. So we'll probably be getting 3 months off followed by 6 months on, and repeated.

----------


## capuga

> Put me in the sad it'll be months without invincible pile, but I understand if the artist needs a break.
> 
> Hopefully when they return it'll be with a few issues in the can so keeping it monthly will be possible.


That's the plan. Ottley isn't actually taking any time off. He's still working, they're just getting ahead of the schedule so the book actually hits it's solicitation dates.

----------


## Prime

> Kirkman recently said that Invincible would have the same release model as Saga for the foreseeable future, which is putting out enough issues to compile in a trade, followed by a hiatus every time. So we'll probably be getting 3 months off followed by 6 months on, and repeated.


....Why?????????? Seriously why???

----------


## capuga

> ....Why?????????? Seriously why???


Too many issues were missing their solicitation dates. So they want to make sure they are able to work ahead so that they ship on the dates that they promised.

----------


## Ragdoll

Oh man, talk about tearjerker endings. A real kick in the gut right there.
*spoilers:*
I wonder who Eve is dating now?
*end of spoilers*

----------


## DeeSnider

I'm really curious to see what the power structure is like now. Did Thragg win? His army's got to be full grown by now right? Is five years longer than the series has been going in the comic? These next few issues should be pretty fun.

----------


## capuga

Spoilers:
















Not really sure how I feel about this. On the one hand, I'm glad that they didn't reboot 120+ issues of continuity. I also like a lot of the possibilities that the time jump opens up:
- Is Thragg's army grown up now? Are they at war with Robot and/or the Viltrumites?
- Was Anissa pregnant? Did she have the baby?
- What has happened on Earth and the conflict between Robot and the heroes with the Immortal?
- What has Oliver and Allen been up to?

On the other hand, my favorite part of the series is the Mark and Eve relationship and this really makes me worried about what happens there:
- Has Eve moved on with someone else? I hope not but it is pretty unfair to expect the character not to have meet someone else after 6 years of thinking Mark is dead.
- How did she handle thinking he was dead again? She's already had to go through that twice and didn't handle it well either time. It's pretty crappy that the character has to keep having that happen to her and to deal with that.
- Even if things work out it is terribly sad to see the family miss that much time of each other's lives. Terra grew up without a father and Eve without her partner. And Mark made a huge ethical/moral sacrifice to not lose his daughter and it still cost them all majorly. 

So I'm still not sure how to feel. I'm glad it didn't reset and that Mark didn't completely lose his daughter but I can't imagine that this is going to be a happy situation for my favorite fictional family.

----------


## DeeSnider

Spoilers:


















> - How did she handle thinking he was dead again? She's already had to go through that twice and didn't handle it well either time. It's pretty crappy that the character has to keep having that happen to her and to deal with that.


I think this is the thing that bothered me most about the issue. Is this all Eve's going to be reduced to? The suffering wife who's supposed to go through this over and over and deal with it again and again. I don't feel like Eve's gotten much development in a while, and I hope they do use this as an avenue to do that, even if it does mean she had to move on with someone else while Mark was gone. 

It was heart wrenching and awful for our favorite characters, but story wise, I couldn't be more excited to learn what we "missed". Would Robert have the gall to kill off a  major character like Oliver in the 5 year jump? In some ways that would suck, but on the other hand I kind of feel like it would be unrealistic if no one we cared about died in a 5 year conflict with Thragg. 

Does anyone know how much time has passed in the comic from issue #1 before this? I haven't really kept track, but I think it is less than five years. When you look at how much has changed in that time, we should expect even more change in the 5 years since.

----------


## capuga

> Does anyone know how much time has passed in the comic from issue #1 before this? I haven't really kept track, but I think it is less than five years. When you look at how much has changed in that time, we should expect even more change in the 5 years since.


My best guess is 3-4 years.

----------


## JayBee

My mind is blown. Invincible just cant catch a break.  :Frown:

----------


## Link

> I've recently read volumes 1&2(I love it of course), and my goal is to read every issue. I'm curious how much of a reboot we're talking about here. Is this a good jumping on point or would it be a better idea to just keep buying the trades until I'm essentially caught up? I'm guessing it'll take me about 4 or 5 months.


About two years ago I was in the same boat as you. I started reading from issues #1 and loved every single on of them. Also, the book will be on hiatus until April, it said so in the letters coloumn in the back of issue #126. You should be able to catch up.

----------


## Link

> I'm part way through the second compendium. This is a truly great series and I'm looking forward to getting fully up to date. I should have dumped Marvel/DC long ago as the Image books I'm now buying are much better.



Yeah, I did the same. Currently I'm reading only 4 titles from the big two. You should try branching out to Valiant too man, those are some great comics.

----------


## wwise03

> Spoilers:
> 
> - Has Eve moved on with someone else? I hope not but it is pretty unfair to expect the character not to have meet someone else after 6 years of thinking Mark is dead.



I would doubt it, unless she was in to alien loving.  Are there other humans where they've chosen to live now?

----------


## Celestin

Maybe it's a good things that they're doing something about their irregular schedule because today I actually realized I missed 126th issue. I would still be unaware if I didn't notice that Vol. 22 was being released which would be weird if the Reboot arc wasn't finished.

Anyway, while big time-skips are rather cheap way to bring a big change in status quo, can't say I'm not a fan of them. You just can't wait to slowly discover what happened and what everyone is doing after it. If it was manga, there would be some cool power-ups too for the main characters. And costume changes.

Few of my predictions:
- Thragg and his army weren't all that active at least for most part of Mark's absence. The children need time to fully grow up and be trained if they were to have a chance fighting pure and almost pure Viltrumites.
- Earth is pretty much an utopia right now. It's only when Mark gets involved in its affairs again that things go bad for everyone.
- Eve is not romantically involved with anyone. Too many times Mark disappeared only to return later for her to not expect he will show up as long as nobody could actually confirm what happened to him. That said, she may be involved physically. If only to make it really awkward for Mark.
- Anissa definitely has a baby with Mark. It's just too good dramatic situation for Kirkman to not use it.

----------


## Zero Hunter

I just got caught up with the last 3 trades and man Mark just can not catch a break.  Just over and over he keeps getting punched in the gut.  It is a wonder he has just not totally lost it by now.  Sooner or latter he is going to snap.

----------


## JaggedFel

Its amazing Mark hasnt snapped yet quite frankly.

----------


## Some Guy

Bought all the trades late last year when they were on sale on ComiXology. Just caught up this past weekend. Perfect timing. Excited to check this out.

----------


## JFP

> About two years ago I was in the same boat as you. I started reading from issues #1 and loved every single on of them. Also, the book will be on hiatus until April, it said so in the letters coloumn in the back of issue #126. You should be able to catch up.


So it's on hiatus til April? So they're really doing that 6 months on, 3 months off thing? 

Man, I was just about to get back into the comic. I wasn't a huge fan but I dropped it back when the red-headed pink superheroine started dating Invincible because his blonde gf couldn't deal with his superhero life messing up their relationship. That was years ago. I had to drop it because I was going on a budget and forgot to get back in when I was off my budget. Like I said, I wasn't a huge fan. But if the comic won't come out monthly and keeps doing the hiatus thing then I definitely know I'll lose interest in it. Too bad. I was willing to start buying trades.

----------


## Prime

So Saw one of the variant covers for Batman V Superman...It looks like Mark aged a few years and put on a Superman suit.  :Wink:  

image.jpg

----------


## Randumbz

I was a year behind on invincible but I reread everything this week and got up to the 126th issue. Things might be getting a little bit TOO crazy for me now haha

----------


## John Aston

Oh, wow, I just plowed through volumes 1-21 for the Collected Comics 2016 Read-A-Thon (cheap plug) thread. 

Didn't realize the title was slowing down publishing. Don't know what the hold up is attributed to, but if the scheduling keeps Ottley around, I'm fine with it...sorta.

----------


## wwise03

> Oh, wow, I just plowed through volumes 1-21 for the Collected Comics 2016 Read-A-Thon (cheap plug) thread. 
> 
> Didn't realize the title was slowing down publishing. Don't know what the hold up is attributed to, but if the scheduling keeps Ottley around, I'm fine with it...sorta.



I remember when I caught up to the publishing schedule after being 110 or so issues behind.  That was a painful day.  This is truly the best comic book that has ever been published!

----------


## John Aston

It is, it is and Ottley is doing the work of his career on it.

----------


## JayBee

Issue 127 came out today. Even though I greatly missed Ryan Ottlys art I thought this issue was fantastic. Seeing where so many characters are in 5 years is both heartbreaking and interesting.

----------


## JediKage

Not surprising. Though The world is been going to hell since 100.

----------


## Ragdoll

The return of the original artist was extremely jarring, how long until this ends?
The issue was great. Mark is a moron LOL, he is disrespecting his sexy wife by not assuming she was with other dudes, like, the first thought to go through his mind when he learned the 5 years thing. If he is a giant whiney baby about it and gives Eve a guilt trip, I'll be peeved. She would need to have some crippling mental disorder to force herself to stay celibate for 5 years of mourning LOL, does Mark want to date a crazy person?

----------


## capuga

> The return of the original artist was extremely jarring, how long until this ends?


Cory Walker is doing a full story arc - 6 issues.

Will be about a full year with no Ryan Ottley Invincible art (besides the covers) between the hiatus and Walker doing an arc  :Frown:

----------


## JayBee

> Cory Walker is doing a full story arc - 6 issues.
> *
> Will be about a full year with no Ryan Ottley Invincible art (besides the covers) between the hiatus and Walker doing an arc*


When you put it that way it is a real bummer.

----------


## Ragdoll

> When you put it that way it is a real bummer.


Seriously. Especially since they are introducing new models of the old characters, and I keep wishing I could see Oliver's stupid 'stache with a better artist doing it. 
On that topic, that kid grew up to be a real d-bag.

----------


## JayBee

> Seriously. Especially since they are introducing new models of the old characters, and I keep wishing I could see Oliver's stupid 'stache with a better artist doing it. 
> On that topic, that kid grew up to be a real d-bag.


I really REALLY hope he is a triple agent. Considering he told his wife(?) that he had to make the call I am holding out hope that he is still loyal to the coalition due to the fact that his wife in theory would not be okay with the father of her children being in league with the man who wants to destroy her entire way of life.

----------


## wwise03

> The return of the original artist was extremely jarring, how long until this ends?
> The issue was great. Mark is a moron LOL, he is disrespecting his sexy wife by not assuming she was with other dudes, like, the first thought to go through his mind when he learned the 5 years thing. If he is a giant whiney baby about it and gives Eve a guilt trip, I'll be peeved. She would need to have some crippling mental disorder to force herself to stay celibate for 5 years of mourning LOL, does Mark want to date a crazy person?


I'm with you on hoping that Mark doesn't try to make Eve feel guilty about her moving on after several years having to assume that Mark was dead or otherwise never coming back.  What will be interesting is if Eve is still with someone else, though the way she told Mark made it seem like there was someone else, but that is over. 

I think I may actually prefer Cory Walker to Ryan Ottley, though as soon as I open a Ryan Ottley book, I will feel otherwise.

----------


## Badou

> The return of the original artist was extremely jarring, how long until this ends?
> The issue was great. Mark is a moron LOL, he is disrespecting his sexy wife by not assuming she was with other dudes, like, the first thought to go through his mind when he learned the 5 years thing. If he is a giant whiney baby about it and gives Eve a guilt trip, I'll be peeved. She would need to have some crippling mental disorder to force herself to stay celibate for 5 years of mourning LOL, does Mark want to date a crazy person?


Calling Mark a moron is a bit much. To him it has only been a few weeks, not 5 years. So he can't really process it even if you tell him. No one could. So while Eve has had 5 years to move on from Mark and have other relationships and sleep with other people his single focus has been to get back to her and their kid. Then to find out that she has been with other people and their daughter is now 5 years old is something he will never be able to fully accept or understand probably, especially if someone she slept with has a connection to Mark. She can't even kiss him or sleep in the same bed as him, which has to hurt a lot when he fought so hard to get back to her. So you wonder if she had fallen in love with someone else too. 

But I wasn't a fan of these developments, especially when we had such a similar story jump not long ago. It just paints Eve in a bad light for no reason and makes Mark just miserable. Surely there had to have been another way to advance the other stories forward without this dumb story.

----------


## Ragdoll

You might be right that he was just overwhelmed, but if I were in his shoes, I feel like my first thought would be "Oh no! How many dudes did my wife bang and how much therapy will I need to get over it?" There's no humans there, either, so that means she had freaky alien sex LOL. Figures Mark is from the one alien race that doesn't appear to have bigger dongs than humans, so whatever good lovin' the aliens are giving her is something probably more than Mark can offer. I'm guessing they will go for a parallel to when a guy finds out his girl slept with a black dude and they get self conscious that the black guy likely had a bigger cock than theirs. Mark will be freaking out wondering what kinky stuff those aliens did to his wife and jealously wondering how to live up to it.

----------


## wwise03

What if she was with Allen? Or Oliver? Presumably they would have been as distraught as Eve over losing Mark. May there shared heartbreak brought them together for a time...

God I really hope we don't get that Lifetime-like storyline. I'd rather not spend more than an issue of two on the whole thing and move on to the more interesting stuff (such as what Oliver is doing talking to thragg).

----------


## Badou

Yeah, which alien she was with is going to be weird. My first thought was Allen as well or maybe Oliver. It would be kind of pointless to have her be with someone that is irrelevant to the story and introduce a character whose only role was to fuck Eve while Mark was gone, so that leaves very few options. So either they will not mention or show who the alien was, or it was someone Mark knows you'd think. 

I am tempted to drop the series again for a while, but I'd like to hang on until they go back to Earth.

----------


## Ragdoll

> Or Oliver?


Oliver still seems happily married and Eve hangs with them as a couple and Mark without acting awkward, so I'm ruling him out. Eve wouldn't be helping some married dude cheat on his wife. Even if Ollie is in an open relationship, Eve must know Mark might come back, and would know to at least bang someone that wouldn't be like a knife in the back to Mark. I thought him at first, because he would be an ideal shoulder to cry on, but I doubt it. 
Allen, on the other hand, is a top suspect.

----------


## capuga

I do not get this speculation (several people on Facebook and the Image forums have posted this as well) about Allen and Eve. Allen has been with Telia the entire series. He was stoked and giving Mark a huge hug when he found out he was alive. Eve joked around about not breaking Mark because she just got him back. There wasn't any sign of any awkwardness between them like they had something to hide. Allen is clearly under a lot of pressure as a leader and was just hoping for a powerful fighter to help him.

I agree with Ragdoll's reasoning on Oliver though, I don't think there is any way it is him either. It's going to end up being just some guy she met on the planet.

----------


## Prime

Who could she have sex with? Closest one is Oliver an dI doubt that. And now Oliver is Freddy Mercury as well.

----------


## Ragdoll

> Allen has been with Telia the entire series.


We haven't seen her post-timeskip though, have we? A lot can happen in 5 years. Just because they were happy half a decade ago doesn;t mean that is the status quo now. While Oliver I ruled out because we have seen him with his wife. I've fallen out of love in less than 5 years plenty of times.

----------


## Prime

> We haven't seen her post-timeskip though, have we? A lot can happen in 5 years. Just because they were happy half a decade ago doesn;t mean that is the status quo now. While Oliver I ruled out because we have seen him with his wife. I've fallen out of love in less than 5 years plenty of times.


She actually was in the comic...in the welcome back party...right next to Allen.

----------


## Ragdoll

> She actually was in the comic...in the welcome back party...right next to Allen.


Alright. Well I have confidence in Eve not being a homewrecker (odd thing to say when we debate who she banged besides her husband) so I'll rule Allen out, too. It would be cool if it was someone we had seen before, but I'm starting to think it could just be some random dude, like another parent of one of her kids friends. The school drop off was the biggest awkward moment, I could tell those people at least knew who she had shagged.

----------


## Prime

> Alright. Well I have confidence in Eve not being a homewrecker (odd thing to say when we debate who she banged besides her husband) so I'll rule Allen out, too. It would be cool if it was someone we had seen before, but I'm starting to think it could just be some random dude, like another parent of one of her kids friends. The school drop off was the biggest awkward moment, I could tell those people at least knew who she had shagged.


If it's someone we know...no one comes to mind. Rex is dead. So is probably someone new.

----------


## kivatt

I like this series but like, but why.
Why does this man have to struggle and go through stupid shit constantly?
Why can't he ever get a solid win for once?
It's getting annoying to me.

----------


## Ragdoll

> I like this series but like, but why.
> Why does this man have to struggle and go through stupid shit constantly?
> Why can't he ever get a solid win for once?
> It's getting annoying to me.


Not only that, the book is completely all over the place lately. The first 75 issues seemed far more cohesive, now it's becoming a major clusterfudge. I'm gonna keep reading it, but it's getting to be a bit much. They keep heaping new tragedies on Mark before he finishes dealing with the last one. They need to start wrapping up a couple storylines instead of throwing new ones at us every month.

----------


## JediKage

My issue is its just feels Mark, The Other Heroes and Earth. Just keep taking Ls. No matter what happens they lose in some way.

----------


## AJpyro

So Is this the appreciation thread?

Also I want to start this, where would be a good start? Straight from the beginning or is there a better start?

----------


## Prime

> So Is this the appreciation thread?
> 
> Also I want to start this, where would be a good start? Straight from the beginning or is there a better start?


Well I kinda suggest the beginning.

----------


## Frontier

> So Is this the appreciation thread?
> 
> Also I want to start this, where would be a good start? Straight from the beginning or is there a better start?


Yeah, with Invincible you really have to start from the beginning.

----------


## Link

Hey AJpyro, I want you to know, I was in the same boat as you abooooout three years ago if I'm not mistaken. I started monthly with issue 98. However before I began I went back and read issues 1-97 within two weeks time and I don't regret it at all. I've been reading comics since I was 6 and I'll be 33 this weekend, Invincible is by far the best super hero title I've ever read. I was able to read all 97 issues just because I couldn't put it down. If you have questions we're always happy to answer them for you. Enjoy the ride my friend.

----------


## Prime

That last page guys.

----------


## JayBee

I saw it coming but it still shocked me. Best issue since the book came back but I really feel like the book could use a spin off mini series about what happened during those 5 years. Im bummed that we missed a whole invasion.

----------


## Ragdoll

> I saw it coming but it still shocked me.


Yeah, I'd been waiting for it, but that didn't make the reveal any less awesome.

Also, I still support Rex and think Mark is being a little bitch about the whole thing. Worse people have run Earth. Trump is about to rule the world, Rex ain't that bad.

----------


## capuga

Thought the issue did a really good job at balancing the plot developments and relationship drama. My quick thoughts:

*spoilers:*
- I like the little scales on Allen's regrown limbs, looks like is new design will be cool looking. Wonder how strong he is going to be now.
- Telia and her brother clearly do not know Eve very well if they believe she would be happy without her daughter. Regardless of if their culture values children, they should recognize that Eve obviously does. Mark handled the meeting well. He's been surprising rational about the whole situation.
- Not surprised Nolan would work with Robot but I'm a little surprised they are actually friends.
- Wouldn't mind seeing a little more of the invasion from the Technicians (or the last 5 years on Earth). Wish we could get a spinoff mini series.
- Terra continues to be super cute.
- Enjoyed watching Eve hit Anissa.
- Has Anissa mellowed out or changed a bit? She seemed fairly domestic.
- Was expecting the last page reveal but still was hoping it wouldn't happen. Rape child, ugh. Guess it will be interesting to see what comes next though.
*end of spoilers* 

Mark really could use a break though, nothing seems to go his way.

----------


## Prime

We all saw that coming. Wonder if we will see a Starman pulled here.

----------


## Link

Hopefully within the next year all dangling plots and stories will be addressed. One I'd really like to see is if Zandale (aka Invincible, or Bulletproof) will ever see justice for those murders he committed and covered up.

----------


## Manchine

I have kept up with it since Heroclix made clix of them.  Sad to see it ending.

----------


## 13th Superman

> Hopefully within the next year all dangling plots and stories will be addressed. One I'd really like to see is if Zandale (aka Invincible, or Bulletproof) will ever see justice for those murders he committed and covered up.


The one where he killed his parents? Almost forgot about that.

----------


## AJpyro

Just read through vol 1-3. My thoughts are as such:

1. THANK YOU! Thank you for helping me get into this series.
2. Art's a bit weird but growing on me.
3. Vol 3 man...Just vol 3.
4. *spoilers:*
I swear to god Robot is up to some heinous crap. Maybe its that goofy smile but I can't help but feel something's up
*end of spoilers*

----------


## capuga

> Just read through vol 1-3. My thoughts are as such:
> 
> 2. Art's a bit weird but growing on me.


Wait until Ottley hits his stride in the mid-20 issues. Then the art will knock your socks off.

----------


## Link

> Just read through vol 1-3. My thoughts are as such:
> 
> 1. THANK YOU! Thank you for helping me get into this series.
> 2. Art's a bit weird but growing on me.
> 3. Vol 3 man...Just vol 3.
> 4. *spoilers:*
> I swear to god Robot is up to some heinous crap. Maybe its that goofy smile but I can't help but feel something's up
> *end of spoilers*



The art is great, hopefully you'll grow to love it too. The series will only  get better and better as you go on. Take it from someone who read issues 1-100 in less than two weeks.

----------


## Truth_Behold

My pal that turned me on to the thought of reading Invincible (which was the single best idea I've had for while) and I were having this conversation a while back. It was about how the Viltrumites are similar in aspects to Saiyans. Of course there are differences, such as growing hair and not being able to shoot their collective energy into blasts (yet). It was just the first thing that came to mind when reading. Oh and also the whole Viltrumite planet brooking business reminds us of Frieza's never ending conquest to enslave the universe by sending his most powerful warriors to exterminate all life on said planet for sale, kind of like what Viltrumites do but of course differently. An Thragg is a way more bad-ass version of King Vegeta. Has anyone else taken notice to this???  Grand-Regent-Thragg-Invincible-Comics-Viltrumite-c.jpgZy7b48.jpg

----------


## capuga

> My pal that turned me on to the thought of reading Invincible (which was the single best idea I've had for while) and I were having this conversation a while back. It was about how the Viltrumites are similar in aspects to Saiyans. Of course there are differences, such as growing hair and not being able to shoot their collective energy into blasts (yet). It was just the first thing that came to mind when reading. Oh and also the whole Viltrumite planet brooking business reminds us of Frieza's never ending conquest to enslave the universe by sending his most powerful warriors to exterminate all life on said planet for sale, kind of like what Viltrumites do but of course differently. An Thragg is a way more bad-ass version of King Vegeta. Has anyone else taken notice to this???  Grand-Regent-Thragg-Invincible-Comics-Viltrumite-c.jpgZy7b48.jpg


A lot of people of mentioned the similarities (I've never read Dragon Ball Z so I don't know) but Kirkman has replied that he's never read Dragon Ball either so it seems to be just coincidence.

----------


## Link

So issue 131 came out...And issue 132 is the beginning issue for the 12 part story End of All Things that will bring us to the end of the Invincible title. This is pretty sad and exciting to see at the same time. I'm guessing here, but i believe that Mark will die in a final confrontation with Thragg and Terra will take his place as the new top hero of Earth.

----------


## capuga

> So issue 131 came out...And issue 132 is the beginning issue for the 12 part story End of All Things that will bring us to the end of the Invincible title. This is pretty sad and exciting to see at the same time. I'm guessing here, but i believe that Mark will die in a final confrontation with Thragg and Terra will take his place as the new top hero of Earth.


The End of All Things storyline will start with issue 133 so 132 is the last issue of this current story arc with Cory Walker on art duties.

----------


## capuga

http://www.cbr.com/15-most-insane-mo...R-TW&view=list

----------


## Russ840

Just started reading this series on Saturday. On issue 78. My goodness I love this title.

----------


## FoghornLeghorn

This is my most anticipated comic I read.  I read it in the car in front of the shop after I purchase it, that is how much I love it.  I am really really bummed that this title is ending in about a year.  I am not nearly as big a fan of Walking Dead as I am Invincible... I have this issue of being scared to death when I watched Night of the Living Dead as a 7 year old... my brother was babysitting and this was on TV.  For this reason, I dislike Zombie related stuff.  I do read the WD because it is a great story.

THE POINT IS THAT I AM TRULY ANNOYED THAT KIRKMAN IS ENDING INVINCIBLE!  

Some day Image writers will be like the big 2 and have other people write their characters!  I think a writer like Geoff Johns could take Invincible to another level.

----------


## 9th.

I was reading this series over the span of 2 months and I loved every minute of it. Mark was like Spiderman except with worse luck. I'm truly impressed with this series. I'm so glad I got to see him grow as a hero and as a person.

That ending was absolutely perfect, thank you Kirkman

----------


## AmiMizuno

I hope both the movie and animated series will live up to the comics

----------


## 9th.

> I hope both the movie and animated series will live up to the comics


Animated series?!?!?!

----------


## OldManBrian

I just finished this a few weeks ago. 144 issues of amazing. Safely in my all-time top ten.

----------


## AmiMizuno

> Animated series?!?!?!


Yes. It was announced this year.

https://www.skybound.com/comics/anim...lit-at-amazon/

----------


## dishpan

> I just finished this a few weeks ago. 144 issues of amazing. Safely in my all-time top ten.


Ditto. In fact I would increase that number of issues because my favorite aspect of the series is all the other characters. So make sure to read things like Invincible Universe, Brit, Astounding Wolf-Man, Tech Jacket, Capes, Guardians of the Globe off the top of my head. That all fleshes out Mark's 'verse more and well worth it.

----------


## fordj36

> Yes. It was announced this year.
> 
> https://www.skybound.com/comics/anim...lit-at-amazon/


Honestly this sounds pretty damn cool, it seems like the movie and the series are going to be vastly different and won't overlap with each other. I know a lot of people here wanted an animated show more than a movie, so now we have the best of both worlds

regards, Jerry

----------


## Decoy

I like how Mark screwed up worse than other heroes (Peter, Scott, Bruce, Wally, Barry have also messed up), but he takes responsibility for his mistakes.....had his ups and downs with Eve (who could take Manhattan if she had to, or at least slow him down)......and found time to grow....

----------


## danelway

Just bought all 3 compendiums, reading for the first time.
Awesome stuff so far.

----------


## Toxin45

Anyone excited for the invincible tv series and movie coming 2020?

----------


## capuga

> Anyone excited for the invincible tv series and movie coming 2020?


Beyond excited. Can't wait. Though I'm not expecting the movie until 2021 at the earliest, the animated show should happen in 2020.

----------


## Toxin45

> Beyond excited. Can't wait. Though I'm not expecting the movie until 2021 at the earliest, the animated show should happen in 2020.


I wonder if they have a cameo of other image superheroes like spawn,savage dragon,and witchblade

----------


## Inversed

> Beyond excited. Can't wait. Though I'm not expecting the movie until 2021 at the earliest, the animated show should happen in 2020.


The only thing I'm disappointed about the animated series is that the casting is SO PERFECT I wish we could've seen them in live action.

Steven Yeun as Mark.
J.K. Simmons as Omni-Man
Sandra Oh as Debbie
Mark Hamill as Cecil
Seth Rogen as Allen
Gillian Jacobs as Eve
Walton Goggins as Immortal

That really is such a killer lineup.

----------


## Link

Wait what?! An animated series?! This is fantastic news! Where can i read more about this?

----------


## Toxin45

> Wait what?! An animated series?! This is fantastic news! Where can i read more about this?


It's gonna be out 2020 haven't you heard the news about them? Also a movie is coming as well.

----------


## capuga

> Wait what?! An animated series?! This is fantastic news! Where can i read more about this?


Here's an article. It will be on Amazon Prime:
https://www.geek.com/television/amaz...-cast-1772705/

----------


## PossumGrease

> The only thing I'm disappointed about the animated series is that the casting is SO PERFECT I wish we could've seen them in live action.
> 
> Steven Yeun as Mark.
> J.K. Simmons as Omni-Man
> Sandra Oh as Debbie
> Mark Hamill as Cecil
> Seth Rogen as Allen
> Gillian Jacobs as Eve
> Walton Goggins as Immortal
> ...


That's a fantastic lineup. How have I missed this?!?

----------


## Link

Thanks for the link!

----------


## gordonm

Wow, this one slipped under my radar too. Exciting news. Clancy Brown for Battle Beast!

----------


## OceanMachine

Hi all,
I've just ordered Invincible Ultimate hardcovers # 1 & 2. I've obviously heard all kinds of good things about this series and can't wait to try it out. I know the paperback Compendiums are a better deal, but I find _very_ large volumes uncomfortable to read.
Cheers!

----------


## Sparko

> Hi all,
> I've just ordered Invincible Ultimate hardcovers # 1 & 2. I've obviously heard all kinds of good things about this series and can't wait to try it out. I know the paperback Compendiums are a better deal, but I find _very_ large volumes uncomfortable to read.
> Cheers!


As much as I wanted to get these in physical copies, I got a ridiculous deal on ComiXology for the three compendiums. I’m 1/3 done with book two, so issue 65 is next for me. Invincible has some of the most insane superhero fights ever. Holy shit. Amazing. They beat one another so brutally. I don’t believe I’ve ever read a comic as violent and graphic as this. And the story is fantastic. Robert Kirkman creates a whole world of awesome with this. And the art with Ryan Ottley, beautiful. Disgusting and beautiful. He can really draw great fights. 
The last 5 issues or so, so brutal. Oh my.

FA4CAA0B-0456-44F0-BC90-F3A4D660178B.jpg

----------


## DanMad1977

> As much as I wanted to get these in physical copies, I got a ridiculous deal on ComiXology for the three compendiums. I’m 1/3 done with book two, so issue 65 is next for me. Invincible has some of the most insane superhero fights ever. Holy shit. Amazing. They beat one another so brutally. I don’t believe I’ve ever read a comic as violent and graphic as this. And the story is fantastic. Robert Kirkman creates a whole world of awesome with this. And the art with Ryan Ottley, beautiful. Disgusting and beautiful. He can really draw great fights. 
> The last 5 issues or so, so brutal. Oh my.
> 
> FA4CAA0B-0456-44F0-BC90-F3A4D660178B.jpg


The best superhero book out there, if you count classic superhero stuff. And I just know one book that shows more violence in its fights, that would be Faust.

----------


## shooshoomanjoe

Has Kirkman said anything about bringing Invincible back?

----------


## DanMad1977

> Has Kirkman said anything about bringing Invincible back?


Don't hold your breath, he is done with it.

----------


## Sterling

Designs for the animated series.

Invincible Character Sheet #1.jpgInvincible Character Sheet #2.jpg

https://i.ibb.co/QkLKH4X/Invincible-...er-Sheet-1.png

https://i.ibb.co/6HQMyXQ/Invincible-...er-Sheet-2.png

----------


## Frontier

> Designs for the animated series.
> 
> Attachment 99594Attachment 99595
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/QkLKH4X/Invincible-...er-Sheet-1.png
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/6HQMyXQ/Invincible-...er-Sheet-2.png


I get Walker is one of the lead character designers, and they still look pretty much straight out of the comic, but it's kind of surreal after getting so used to Ottley.

----------


## PCN24454

> Designs for the animated series.
> 
> Attachment 99594Attachment 99595
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/QkLKH4X/Invincible-...er-Sheet-1.png
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/6HQMyXQ/Invincible-...er-Sheet-2.png


If Im being honest, I was kinda hoping theyd look more different.

----------


## Tyler.Burnworth

Robert Kirkman's invincible may be one of the best comic series of the last 20 years.

Now that it's been optioned for live-action film (produced by SETH ROGEN!!!) and has an animated series coming through Amazon Studios (with phenomenal voice actors like J. K. Simmons and Steven Yeun) I thought it was a good time to talk about this incredible series.

Watch this analysis of the first two trades, and join the discussion! If you haven't read INVINCIBLE yet, I highly recommend it!

Cameos from a ton of Image characters, Spider-man vibes and a dramatic family dynamic encompassed in some serious graphic violence that is some of the best artwork Corey Walker and Ryan Ottley have to offer. It really is "The Best Superhero Comic In The Universe!"

----------


## TotalSnorefest

Merged Tyler's video discussion into the main thread so more folks will see it, carry on!

----------


## Tyler.Burnworth

> I get Walker is one of the lead character designers, and they still look pretty much straight out of the comic, but it's kind of surreal after getting so used to Ottley.


I totally agree. The majority of the series was done by Ottley, and he was a BEAST!

I'm still excited to see some of the craziest moments in the series though, like the Guardians of the Globe scene!

----------


## Tyler.Burnworth

More different how, like different art style or reimagined for the series?

----------


## Tyler.Burnworth

> Personally speaking? Nolan ripping Anissa's head off for starters.


I know, right? Such a great moment! 👊👊

----------


## Dzika_Sowa

I finished reading the entire series last month. Simply fantastic, very refreshing take on the subject by Kirkman.

I guess I became a fan  :Big Grin:

----------


## AmiMizuno

Here is the trailer

----------


## Frontier

> Here is the trailer


*spoilers:*
Looks like Mark fight Sinclair quicker than he does in the comic.
*end of spoilers*

I like how Monster Girl's transformation is more "magical" than the comic since it's a curse.

----------


## your_name_here

Holy shit I cannot wait for this.

----------


## capuga

> Holy shit I cannot wait for this.


I concur for sure.

----------


## Vakanai

> Here is the trailer


Saw this elsewhere. Never read the book, but holy cow this cartoon looks good! Definitely want to check this out!

----------


## Tony

Cartoon looks amazing. Hopefully it is early 2021 and not a year from now.

----------


## SavageJudgeDredd

Gotta love Invincible. Just wanted to post in the comic thread, plus maybe others will want a comic topic bumped too.

Science Dog is back! I'm jazzed to learn this, he's in Skybound X #3 with 12 new pages of Science Dog glory. And that continues from an Oblivion Song #25 backup I didn't know about too. I wonder where we'll see ol' Science Dog next.

Also, I just picked that up for the Science dog saga, but the Rick Grimes 2000 chapter included by Kirkman/Ottley definitely has some of that Invincible fun to it too.

----------


## Agent Z

Invincible Season 2 Will Make Changes to Conquest's Story 




> Invincible creator Robert Kirkman teases the animated show will make changes to Conquest's story when the character properly debuts. Amazon Prime Video and Kirkman teamed up to bring his hit Image comic Invincible to the small screen a few years ago. The arrival of the show at the beginning of 2021 introduced a brand new audience to Mark Grayson (Steven Yeun), Omni-Man (J.K. Simmons), and the sprawling superhero world that exists around them.





> Look, the obvious answer is Conquest. I think that we're all looking forward to seeing Conquest. We got a small glimpse of Conquest in season one, and hopefully we'll be seeing him very soon. I know there's a lot of tweaks to that story, a lot of enhancements to that story that I'm very excited about that I've been cooking up. So I can't wait for that.


https://screenrant.com/invincible-se...-story-change/

----------


## Agent Z



----------


## 9th.

Omni Man would tear Homelanders limbs off and feed it to him.

----------


## SavageJudgeDredd

In Invincible comics news, there's a Kirkman/Ottley Battle Beast story starting in Skybound X #25 this summer. And I enjoyed seeing Science Dog in an earlier one, also in an anniversary issue of Oblivion Song.

----------


## Dark Soul # 7

> Omni Man would tear Homelanders limbs off and feed it to him.


Close.

The video is fun and accurate.

----------

